# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2014



## editor (May 31, 2014)

Here it is (popping up an hour early as I'm off to the pub), all fresh and ready for another month's worth of Brixton news and chat. Let's hope we all have a fantastic June 

Some June weather facts:

Average High: 68°F (20°C)
Average Low: 52°F (11°C)
Average wet days: 8.4 days
June gets about the same amount of rain as May
Average daily sunshine increases to 7 hours
The old May 2014 thread is here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

That's a lovely opening post that is.


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2014)

I love June. My birthday month.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2014)

First official June post on the June thread and I can report Brixton was busy and vibrant this Saturday night.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

I was _over vibrant _Friday night/Sat morning so elected to stay in tonight.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2014)

Josephine avenue street party today. Looks promising.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

And West Norwood Feast http://westnorwoodfeast.com


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> And West Norwood Feast http://westnorwoodfeast.com



I'm tempted by that, very tempted.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm tempted by that, very tempted.


It was pretty good last time we went. We may do both, it's a nice day...


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Josephine avenue street party today. Looks promising.


What time?


----------



## Smick (Jun 1, 2014)

I reckon we'll give the Feast a rattle. It's always nice up at the church.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I reckon we'll give the Feast a rattle. It's always nice up at the church.


we'll be the ones feeding our baby random things so we can laugh at the reaction


----------



## Ms T (Jun 1, 2014)

There was a little street party on Marcus Garvey Way last night, with a very big sound system.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> There was a little street party on Marcus Garvey Way last night, with a very big sound system.



I saw that when it was starting up, bbq the smell of Summer, living on the Frontline.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> There was a little street party on Marcus Garvey Way last night, with a very big sound system.



It was still going strong when we walked past at about midnight on the way home from watching Labyrinth in the park (which was ace). Loads of people heading in there so I imagine it may have attracted a bigger crowd as the night went on.

Lovely day today


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

Will venture down to Brockwell lido and hope there isnt a mahoooosive queue to get in.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I reckon we'll give the Feast a rattle. It's always nice up at the church.


I've just posted up a piece about it here - there's a dance theme this month with lindy hop and swing dancers doing their thing by the Retro stall and on the steps of St Lukes. 

Be great if you could grab some pics if you go as I can't make it today.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Will venture down to Brockwell lido and hope there isnt a mahoooosive queue to get in.


Yeah right . Good luck!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Will venture down to Brockwell lido and hope there isnt a mahoooosive queue to get in.


I'm heading to the park to sunbathe. You get more Sun for your money at noon.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yeah right . Good luck!


It will be a doddle.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

This drummer at Brixton tube sure gives it some welly! Well worth a bit of your spare change 






More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/pounding-the-african-drum-at-brixton-tube-station/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Brockwell Park update. No queues for the Lido, the train is running, the fun fare is open and the water is flowing in the children's play area.
Kevs


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> There was a little street party on Marcus Garvey Way last night, with a very big sound system.



it's updates like this that make me miss brixton!


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 1, 2014)

Glorious Sunday with little benzo: brockwell park kids play area in the morning, lunch and coffee at the moroccan café on station Road followed by more playing with little benzo in papa's park.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Brockwell Park for swings, and to check in the goslings, west Norwood feast then late lunch in the new place down there called 'chocolate champagne' for us. Am now stuck under a gently snoring baby reading the corners of the internet. Bliss


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 1, 2014)

I understand that the Walton Lodge Steam Laundry has closed/moved? Does anyone have any information on what's going to happen to the building? My bet is a Waitrose.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I understand that the Walton Lodge Steam Laundry has closed/moved?


First I've heard of it. I'll be really upset if that place is closing. 

There's nothing on their website: http://www.waltonlodge.com/index.htm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

That is right next to the Village isn't it?


----------



## Smick (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just posted up a piece about it here - there's a dance theme this month with lindy hop and swing dancers doing their thing by the Retro stall and on the steps of St Lukes.
> 
> Be great if you could grab some pics if you go as I can't make it today.


 
Sorry, I didn't see this until I came back. It was 3.30 by the time we got there so we missed the best of it.

Still, it was lovely sitting up in St Luke's Church and I managed to buy a Tulse Hill postcard.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> That is right next to the Village isn't it?


Yes. It's one of the very few bits of the area that hasn't been turned into a foodie tourist trap. They've been there since the 1880s.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes. It's one of the very few bits of the area that hasn't been turned into a foodie tourist trap. They've been there since the 1880s.



Any chance of Village sprawl?


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any chance of Village sprawl?



They'd clean up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Is there a food chain that Brixton is missing?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is there a food chain that Brixton is missing?



Back in the day, Brixton had a sit down Wimpy resteraurant with high backed seating and knickerbocker glories. Approximately where Foxtons is now. Can't find a photo of it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Bring Wimpy back I say  

If I worked in marketing I would have Dexter Deadwood as the face of the Brixton Bender Burger! 






You would be to the Wimpy Bender what Karl Howman was to Flash cleaning products


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bring Wimpy back I say
> 
> If I worked in marketing I would have Dexter Deadwood as the face of the Brixton Bender Burger!
> 
> ...


Is that some sort of genetically modified tomato?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bring Wimpy back I say
> 
> If I worked in marketing I would have Dexter Deadwood as the face of the Brixton Bender Burger!
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

KARL (Jacko) Deadwood

I will hear this every time I see you!!


----------



## Smick (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is that some sort of genetically modified tomato?


I think it's a sliced saveloy, 'the bender', beneath the burger.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bring Wimpy back I say
> 
> If I worked in marketing I would have Dexter Deadwood as the face of the Brixton Bender Burger!
> 
> ...


That looks a truly grim plate of food.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> That looks a truly grim plate of food.



Well, LA DEE DA Mr Retro


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is that some sort of genetically modified tomato?



Its a "Variousfurter"


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Brockwell Park for swings, and to check in the goslings, west Norwood feast then late lunch in the new place down there called 'chocolate champagne' for us. Am now stuck under a gently snoring baby reading the corners of the internet. Bliss



Brockwell junior parkrun (all three made it round, just) followed by boozy picnic in the park playground and then the excellent Josephine ave street party. Excellent day.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's a scene from Station Road at the end of the day.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Back in the day, Brixton had a sit down Wimpy resteraurant with high backed seating and knickerbocker glories. Approximately where Foxtons is now. Can't find a photo of it.


It was where Plan B is now. Was still then in 2000 I think.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think it's a sliced saveloy, 'the bender', beneath the burger.


<<shudder>>


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It was where Plan B is now. Was still then in 2000 I think.



That rings a bell, think there might have been two or it moved.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Brockwell junior parkrun (all three made it round, just) followed by boozy picnic in the park playground and then the excellent Josephine ave street party. Excellent day.


I think mine is a teensy bit young for the parkrun <<trainee tiger mother>>


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It was where Plan B is now. Was still then in 2000 I think.



Correct.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2014)

Burger King would be very bad news for me. I find an Angry Whopper very hard to resist.
Driving back late from Wales last week I had to make do with a 24hr Mcdonalds in Newtown. Ordered a Big Mac. I felt so cheated.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That rings a bell, think there might have been two or it moved.


You may be right,There was  one where Rushy said and i vaguely remember something similar further up.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think mine is a teensy bit young for the parkrun <<trainee tiger mother>>



Made the four-year-old carry on, in tears, after she fell and cut her knee.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Made the four-year-old carry on, in tears, after she fell and cut her knee.


You big meanie


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2014)

Winot said:


> Correct.


Is there a prize?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

I was amazed how much room the old Wimpey bar must have had. Plan B is a big club!


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Is there a prize?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Back in the day, Brixton had a sit down Wimpy resteraurant with high backed seating and knickerbocker glories. Approximately where Foxtons is now. Can't find a photo of it.





Rushy said:


> It was where Plan B is now. Was still then in 2000 I think.


You're both right. There were in fact two.
The one next to NatWest bank started as a Wimpy run by a Greek guy who lived in Effra Court. He de-branded and it became "Stephen's Restaurant'" or something like that and was quite successful on the Wimpy formulaic lines for a while, but unfortunately he died, after which it had various owners/identities.
It seemed quite successful as a Halal Burger shop in the late 90s, then became Speedy Noodle before succumbing to the Brixton property boom and morphing into a Foxtons.


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Made the four-year-old carry on, in tears, after she fell and cut her knee.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

I think kings was the name of the Halal place they were a popular franchise at the time and also did curry dishes iirc.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I was amazed how much room the old Wimpey bar must have had. Plan B is a big club!


It was very long but narrow.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It was very long but narrow.


I remember that, but Plan B has a large main room as well as the rooms downstairs.


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I remember that, but Plan B has a large main room as well as the rooms downstairs.



That's where they kept the cows.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I remember that, but Plan B has a large main room as well as the rooms downstairs.


There's probably a lot of unused basement space around.
The Burton's/Footlocker building has a basement - presumably currently unused.
Also the Post Office building probably has a sizeable unused basement - I remember being shown a tunnel under Ferndale Road connecting the main Bon Marche building with its annexe on the other side of the road. The Bon had a big shopping space in the basement originally.
(This is when BATs etc were planning to renovate it - before Brixton Challenge)


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I think kings was the name of the Halal place they were a popular franchise at the time and also did curry dishes iirc.


Kings Rice and Spice.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2014)

editor said:


> First I've heard of it. I'll be really upset if that place is closing.
> 
> There's nothing on their website: http://www.waltonlodge.com/index.htm



It has closed recently. If you look the lorries are not outside any more and the entrance is fenced off.

I believe the front is locally listed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There's probably a lot of unused basement space around.
> The Burton's/Footlocker building has a basement - presumably currently unused.
> Also the Post Office building probably has a sizeable unused basement - I remember being shown a tunnel under Ferndale Road connecting the main Bon Marche building with its annexe on the other side of the road. The Bon had a big shopping space in the basement originally.
> (This is when BATs etc were planning to renovate it - before Brixton Challenge)



And British Home Stores (Superdrug now) had a downstairs as did C&A (approx Sainsburys now) then FADs had it and filled it with cheap wallpaper.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> It has closed recently. If you look the lorries are not outside any more and the entrance is fenced off.
> 
> I believe the front is locally listed.


That's really sad news. I'll see if I can find out more.


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Really recently am sure i've seen their trucks in there this week. Beautiful building 

More outdoor films in Brockwell Park please...anyone have an idea of rough attendance numbers?


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 2, 2014)

From the Diamond Geezer website we learn that Vincent Connare, the man who designed the Comic Sans typeface, lives in Brixton.


----------



## Smick (Jun 2, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> From the Diamond Geezer website we learn that Vincent Connare, the man who designed the Comic Sans typeface, lives in Brixton.


 The most evil man in the history of typography.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 2, 2014)

zenie said:


> Really recently am sure i've seen their trucks in there this week. Beautiful building
> 
> More outdoor films in Brockwell Park please...anyone have an idea of rough attendance numbers?



Judging by the photos, several hundred - and almost as many beards.


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Judging by the photos, several hundred - and almost as many beards.



Was a pretty white audience I thought....the beards do not surprise me 

Anyone know where I can take a stack of really lovely and expensive art/photography magazines locally?


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2014)

zenie said:


> Was a pretty white audience I thought....the beards do not surprise me
> 
> Anyone know where I can take a stack of really lovely and expensive art/photography magazines locally?



Lambeth College? Assuming they teach art/photography.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2014)

Winot said:


> Lambeth College? Assuming they teach art/photography.


If they don't want them, Morley College might.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 2, 2014)

Photofusion might also be interested.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 2, 2014)

Lambeth housing Activists are meeting this evening at 7 in the effra social.
All welcome as usual


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 2, 2014)

editor said:


> That's really sad news. I'll see if I can find out more.



Would be a real shame, hopefully the lovely building will remain a working building rather than be turned into luxury apartments


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jun 2, 2014)

There's a Wimpy on Streatham High Street. One of the last few in London I understand.



Badgers said:


> Bring Wimpy back I say
> 
> If I worked in marketing I would have Dexter Deadwood as the face of the Brixton Bender Burger!
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Would be a real shame, hopefully the lovely building will remain a working building rather than be turned into luxury apartments


I suspect that prospect of that is just about zero, given its location and Lambeth's loved up attitude to high end developers.


----------



## mxh (Jun 2, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> There's a Wimpy on Streatham High Street. One of the last few in London I understand.


Not been for a few years but was never disappointing. The chaps running it have been there many years.


----------



## mxh (Jun 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I suspect that prospect of that is just about zero, given its location and Lambeth's loved up attitude to high end developers.


Would make a good pub. But more lucrative as luxury apartments, so guess that's it. Would have to close BV earlier though as the noise complaints will come in fast.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been wondering for a few years how long that laundry place would remain in operation.

Not the easiest site to redevelop into housing as it's long and thin and buildings down both sides. Is it just the facade that's listed?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 2, 2014)

A lovely house with a massive back garden once you've knocked down the warehouse at the back


----------



## mxh (Jun 2, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> A lovely house with a massive back garden once you've knocked down the warehouse at the back


Pub with huge front and back gardens


----------



## leanderman (Jun 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I've been wondering for a few years how long that laundry place would remain in operation.



Possibly more evidence that - where housing is so expensive and in such short supply - any non-residential building is vulnerable.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

So I popped into the old Walton Lodge and had a chat with one of the owners (who first set foot in there in 1959!). It has indeed closed for good. I'll post up a photo feature tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not the easiest site to redevelop into housing as it's long and thin and buildings down both sides. Is it just the facade that's listed?


It's only locally listed, and that doesn't count for very much in terms of protection. 
However it seems that if the sale goes through, the new owner has every intention of preserving the facade.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

Photos and report from the Josephine Avenue street party yesterday, courtesy of Jason Hick and Tim Sutton respectively. 

It looks like it was rather a splendid affair. 











More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/josephine-avenue-big-lunch-street-party-brixton-in-photos/


----------



## leanderman (Jun 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos and report from the Josephine Avenue street party yesterday, courtesy of Jason Hick and Tim Sutton respectively.
> 
> It looks like it was rather a splendid affair.
> 
> ...



It was really, really good.

Borrowed a couple of ideas (and lots of bunting) for our party next month  - July 5.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It was really, really good.
> 
> Borrowed a couple of ideas (and lots of bunting) for our party next month  - July 5.


You can't go wrong with bunting. I'm still reusing the 'Anarchist Bunting' that the u75 Craft Club created a few years back


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 2, 2014)

editor said:


> You can't go wrong with bunting. I'm still reusing the 'Anarchist Bunting' that the u75 Craft Club created a few years back


what does anarchist bunting look like?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what does anarchist bunting look like?


whatever it wants


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what does anarchist bunting look like?














http://www.urban75.org/blog/anarchist-bunting-takes-shape-at-the-brixton-frontline-of-buntline/


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

Err, I don't suppose anyone has a copy of:


> The Walton Lodge Sanitary Laundry the story of an enterprise
> by David G. Thomas and Brenda J. Sowan.
> *Published 1977 by Greater London Industrial Archaeology Society*



No, I guessed not!


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 2, 2014)

The British Library do - search here: http://explore.bl.uk/primo_library/libweb/action/search.do?fn=go&ct=search 
I'd link directly but phone isn't having any of it.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Err, I don't suppose anyone has a copy of:
> 
> 
> No, I guessed not!


Blimey - £22 on abe, plus post and packing!


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> You can't go wrong with bunting. I'm still reusing the 'Anarchist Bunting' that the u75 Craft Club created a few years back


Darts the new revolutionary messiah


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Darts the new revolutionary messiah


I'm afraid you've lost me here. Who is that bloke and what's he doing on this thread?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's a street market scene. I like this stall (on Pope's Road)


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 3, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Bunting



> Stephen Bunting (born 9 May 1985 in Liverpool) is an English professional darts player who competes for the Professional Darts Corporation.[1] His nickname is The Bullet. He is the reigning BDO World Champion, and the two-time reigning World Masters champion.



You said Bunting  I may have been a bit squiffy and brain farted


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2014)

Traffic a bit crazy. Accident on Lordship Lane I heard.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Blimey - £22 on abe, plus post and packing!



£3 cheaper than Amazon.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Walton-Lodge-Sanitary-Laundry/dp/0905042093


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

Lambeth College picket line this morning.

 
Picture - *Sadie Robinson* @sadier01


----------



## se5 (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Err, I don't suppose anyone has a copy of:
> 
> 
> No, I guessed not!




Its available in the fabulous Lambeth Archives at the Minet Library (open to 6 today)


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 3, 2014)

I had heard a while ago that the Steam Laundry was up for sale and development - but one of the plans I heard about included a very positive development indeed....I'll try and find out if it is still a 'goer'. I heard about it from the potential 'good included development' so can't bandy their name about.

I love the steam laundry - both it's 'proper industry' nature in the centre of Brixton - a big loss - and the building. I am very pleased the facade is staying.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I had heard a while ago that the Steam Laundry was up for sale and development - but one of the plans I heard about included a very positive development indeed....I'll try and find out if it is still a 'goer'.


The sale hasn't gone through yet and the owner asked me not to post up anything about who looks to be buying it. I was thinking that it would have made an absolutely perfect venue for the Ovalhouse!


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

se5 said:


> Its available in the fabulous Lambeth Archives at the Minet Library (open to 6 today)


If only I had the time to trot off to the Minet to look up what's sure to be a fabulously obscure read! But thanks anyway.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Pop up event on Brixton Station Road this Saturday 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...d-cinema-on-brixton-station-road-on-saturday/


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Lambeth Bike Festival at Brockwell Park on 21st June






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...estival-comes-to-brockwell-park-on-21st-june/


----------



## passivejoe (Jun 3, 2014)

Those scumbags standing outside Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill have their aborted foetus posters out again today. 
Lovely for my 4 year old daughter walking by to see such gruesome images.

Given the strict rules and regs for what can be shown in adverts and on television pre-watershed, how can these vindictive bullies be allowed to display their posters? Where would I complain?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Pop up event on Brixton Station Road this Saturday



Looks good..........I might wear my best wellies for this.


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Those scumbags standing outside Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill have their aborted foetus posters out again today.
> Lovely for my 4 year old daughter walking by to see such gruesome images.
> 
> Given the strict rules and regs for what can be shown in adverts and on television pre-watershed, how can these vindictive bullies be allowed to display their posters? Where would I complain?


Call the police. Public nuisance. 

I'm not just being grumpy, do actually call the police, I've seen them told off and moved on more than once


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 3, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Those scumbags standing outside Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill have their aborted foetus posters out again today.
> Lovely for my 4 year old daughter walking by to see such gruesome images.
> 
> Given the strict rules and regs for what can be shown in adverts and on television pre-watershed, how can these vindictive bullies be allowed to display their posters? Where would I complain?



It seems unfair you can display those images in public but you have sex   once with your bike in a locked bedroom and you get hauled up in front of court. Maybe it was a child's bike

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7095134.stm


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7095134.stm


This is a _ridiculous_ conviction.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

He's probably forgotten all about it as it was 7 years ago


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> He's probably forgotten all about it as it was 7 years ago


He's moved on to mountain bikes now to give him a wider range of outdoor arenas for his hobby.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> He's moved on to mountain bikes now to give him a wider range of outdoor arenas for his hobby.



Or tandems maybe   The _dirty bugger_


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Or tandems maybe   The _dirty bugger_


I suspect it's more of a solo activity.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm hearing some moaning about the mobs of joggers and personal trainers disturbing the peace around Brockwell Park en masse, with 'motivational' messages being barked out to their paid customers while some older folks are trying to enjoy a peaceful stroll in the park.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2014)

"Hearing some moaning"?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> "Hearing some moaning"?


Yes, on a popular Facebook group about the area. I'd be happy to PM you the address but I'm not mindful of posting it up here.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm hearing some moaning about the mobs of joggers and personal trainers disturbing the peace around Brockwell Park en masse, with 'motivational' messages being barked out to their paid customers while some older folks are trying to enjoy a peaceful stroll in the park.


There's been a bit of moaning from Wandsworth Common people too. 

It's mostly the British Army Fitness folk and their huge squads of clients....


----------



## buscador (Jun 3, 2014)

Was there not some kerfuffle about this before? Something about using the park to run a business?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

buscador said:


> Was there not some kerfuffle about this before? Something about using the park to run a business?



Yeah.  The Royal Parks and Hammersmith and Fulham have now brought licences in for personal trainers using parks:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13195576


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> Call the police. Public nuisance.
> 
> I'm not just being grumpy, do actually call the police, I've seen them told off and moved on more than once



As others have said, call the local police and make a formal complaint. That's why they were getting moved on last time as someone had complained, I made my formal complaint in person. They have a legal team behind them unfortunately but I'm sure they can be moved because of the nature of their posters.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

I propose that a crack team of Urbanites patrol the park for such shenanigans and join in en masse until the trainers all give up and go home.
Mr Dexter Deadwood should be lead disruptor.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yeah.  The Royal Parks and Hammersmith and Fulham have now brought licences in for personal trainers using parks:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13195576


 
British Military Fitness are strong advocates of licencing. Set up some barriers to entry into the market - it's great for them.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> British Military Fitness are strong advocates of licencing. Set up some barriers to entry into the market - it's great for them.



I'm personally not massively bothered.  I have no problem with a 1:1 type personal training thing going on, but it is quite annoying if there's someone screaming at a massive group of people.  But it's also quite annoying if I'm sitting in the park trying to have a quiet read and someone's got a loud stereo on at their picnic.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Today (and for the last week) I've mainly been busy working on the Ultimate Brixton Pub and Club Interactive Guide (i.e. a groovy map linked to reviews). It's proving to be one hell of a bloody job.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I propose that a crack team of Urbanites patrol the park for such shenanigans and join in en masse until the trainers all give up and go home.
> Mr Dexter Deadwood should be lead disruptor.



I'm in favour of the park being used by people to get fit even if they are running (pun intended) a business doing it. Keeps then off the pavements. I don't need to pay anyone to shout at me in fact i would get irritated with them if they did. Socialists do it for free, come and join me. You don't need British Military training, their business is maiming.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm personally not massively bothered.  I have no problem with a 1:1 type personal training thing going on, but it is quite annoying if there's someone screaming at a massive group of people.  But it's also quite annoying if I'm sitting in the park trying to have a quiet read and someone's got a loud stereo on at their picnic.


1:1 is fine and even the big groups are fine to a point. I'm not sure it has reached that stage yet but I'd probably support a licensing program for groups of more than 3 or 4 and limit training to defined areas at certain times. 
Same with professional dog walkers with large packs - a couple of people doing it is not a problem but recently walking the dog has sometimes become a bit of an obstacle course of navigating through one pack after another.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 3, 2014)

This probably deserves it's own thread but I'm sorry to report it looks like _allahaısmarladık _Planet Kebab [ formerly City Restaurant] of Brixton Road, the builders are in and gutting the premises............. I'm not sure about the veracity of the "best kebab in town" bit, but it was at least authentic and the proprietor was always ready to converse on matters kebabwise and on life in general_ _






_
_


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 3, 2014)

I can hear the bunch of fitness fanatics who do the Saturday morning up the hill in front of the lido from 100m away. 

They try to use plastic cones to section off a great big section of the field for circuit training.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> They try to use plastic cones to section off a great big section of the field for circuit training.


The council should unleash specially trained dogs to run off with the cones, I reckon.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I can hear the bunch of fitness fanatics who do the Saturday morning up the hill in front of the lido from 100m away.
> 
> They try to use plastic cones to section off a great big section of the field for circuit training.


I like that Park Run reminds runners at the start of every run that other park users have priority.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> The council should unleash specially trained dogs to run off with the cones, I reckon.


Mine did not need any special training to do that. She is quite enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

nagapie said:


> As others have said, call the local police and make a formal complaint. That's why they were getting moved on last time as someone had complained, I made my formal complaint in person. They have a legal team behind them unfortunately but I'm sure they can be moved because of the nature of their posters.


They are very well versed in the legal stuff, I remonstrated with them once (the lot in goodge street, not Brixton) and they can trot out all the right words and phrases. But they are in fact bullshit, they are very limited in what they are allowed to do. They aren't allowed to do anything that causes public nuisance or distress or impedes access- police normally take that to mean opposite side ifthe street and no gory posters, or models of aborted foetuses (foeti?!)


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Mine did not need any special training to do that. She is quite enthusiastic about it.


I'm liking the sound of your dog.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2014)

This is where we're headed


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> 1:1 is fine and even the big groups are fine to a point. I'm not sure it has reached that stage yet but I'd probably support a licensing program for groups of more than 3 or 4 and limit training to defined areas at certain times.
> Same with professional dog walkers with large packs - a couple of people doing it is not a problem but recently walking the dog has sometimes become a bit of an obstacle course of navigating through one pack after another.



Yeah, I probably agree.  I do think the dog walking issue is probably more of a problem.  I've seen people with about 10 dogs before really struggling to keep them under control.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I like that Park Run reminds runners at the start of every run that other park users have priority.



Yes, they don't bother me or make much noise - just the occasional woop and a bit of applause when people finish; which is different from MOTIVATIONAL SHOUTING


----------



## leanderman (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a pretty big park - room enough to escape most shenanigans


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never met a responsible dog owner yet, all dogs should be kept on leads and wear nappies when out in public.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've never met a responsible dog owner yet, all dogs should be kept on leads and wear nappies when out in public.



and you should be allowed to keep a dog only if you also keep sheep or cattle.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> and you should be allowed to keep a dog only if you also keep sheep or cattle.


That would just result in people keeping sheep and cows in pokey second floor apartments just so that they can have a pug.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> and you should be allowed to keep a dog only if you also keep sheep or cattle.


And an ostrich.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

I met someone at uni who sunk a term's grant into a quadruple-your-money-overnight ostrich farm scheme. Didn't get a penny back. Eedjit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I met someone at uni who sunk a term's grant into a quadruple-your-money-overnight ostrich farm scheme. Didn't get a penny back. Eedjit.



Must have had his head buried in the sand.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Must have had his head buried in the sand.


Her.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a pretty big park - room enough to escape most shenanigans



But I can hear it from my home! First world problems etc. 

Anyway, Brady's windows are no longer covered up - I was trying to remember the last time I saw them with glass in.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 3, 2014)

Can't work out how to tweet to editor from my phone abroad but Londonist just tweeted a link to recipes from the traders in Brixton Village.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Anyway, Brady's windows are no longer covered up - I was trying to remember the last time I saw them with glass in.


I was going to post more or less the same thing. Whatever Brady's ends up being, this is better than a boarded-up building.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I was going to post more or less the same thing. Whatever Brady's ends up being, this is better than a boarded-up building.


Oh it definitely looks better but it would have looked even more marvellous if Lambeth hadn't flogged it off to the highest bidder.


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Can't work out how to tweet to editor from my phone abroad but Londonist just tweeted a link to recipes from the traders in Brixton Village.











This? Bought one last week but didn't mention it as didn't have the energy for the inevitable foaming at the mouth


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> This? Bought one last week but didn't mention it as didn't have the energy for the inevitable foaming at the mouth



Recipes any good?


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Recipes any good?


Nice to read  not made any yet. Interesting history of the village stuff and some good mini interviews with the traders


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I preferred it before it was "London's Most Exciting Market."


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I preferred it before it was "London's Most Exciting Market."


I knew you would 

It is worth a look though- she tells you where to get ingredients and plugs places like Nour. It's not an 'available in all good supermarkets' type schizzle


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> I knew you would
> 
> It is worth a look though- she tells you where to get ingredients and plugs places like Nour. It's not an 'available in all good supermarkets' type schizzle


I'm sure the book is lovely and I've got nothing against it - it's just a shame that no matter what the author's intentions, it will still add up to another turn of the already-overheated Brixton Village Hype Machine, with all that entails.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

This is today: Get your bike fixed for free in Brixton – Dr Bike returns to Windrush Square on Wednesday 4th June


----------



## colacubes (Jun 4, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> But I can hear it from my home! First world problems etc.
> 
> Anyway, Brady's windows are no longer covered up - I was trying to remember the last time I saw them with glass in.



Yeah, they were pulling the boards off the windows yesterday afternoon when I passed.


----------



## mxh (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-...-for-former-job-centre-josephine-avenue/23010

New homes application at the old job centre on Brixton hill


----------



## mxh (Jun 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yeah, they were pulling the boards off the windows yesterday afternoon when I passed.



Anyone know what is planned for it.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> Anyone know what is planned for it.



A branch of Wahaca.  Although works have overrun a lot (was due to open around Easter and it's still a way off being completed) so whether that's still happening is anyone's guess.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-...-for-former-job-centre-josephine-avenue/23010
> 
> New homes application at the old job centre on Brixton hill



This is good. Work also set to start on the plot opposite.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Work also set to start on the plot opposite.


About time too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

Had a good tennis knock at Brockwell Park this morning  despite the drizzle. 

Odd encounter on the way though  was cycling through and two women stopped me as there was an injured squirrel on the grass. 

Their opinion was that it should be put out of its misery and (for some unusual reason) had a short handled sledgehammer with them (?!?!) to do the job. One of them told me she had put an animal out of its misery before but it 'haunted' her for two months (oddly precise) after the act. So they wanted me to do it  

The squirrel was fucked  and it was best put out of its misery. But then two blokes intervened asking me if I 'was a vet' and 'what if it gets better' which was never gonna happen  

So I am standing over a mortally wounded squirrel holding a sledgehammer at 9:30am in the park with two women egging me on and two guys horrified at my brutality


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2014)

***cliff-hanger***


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 4, 2014)

Selfridges refuses to deliver shopper's £450 Mulberry bag to Brixton as it is too 'risky':

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Selfridges refuses to deliver shopper's £450 Mulberry bag to Brixton as it is too 'risky':
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


2001 called and wants its article back.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 4, 2014)

I see the 'victim' lives in the Oval Quarter so surely this proves once and for all the superiority of SW2.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Selfridges refuses to deliver shopper's £450 Mulberry bag to Brixton as it is too 'risky':
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


Mind you, with all that braying, I'm having trouble mustering up a microgram of sympathy.


> In a further email, Selfridges customer services told her she lived in a “risky postcode”. Ms Daswani,  who works for an assets management company,  said: “It’s absolutely ridiculous. I live in a brand new £500,000 flat in a swanky apartment block in highest council-tax bracket in London and can afford to buy a Mulberry bag as a gift.
> 
> “I have no issue parking my brand new Audi outside my brand new flat and I’d happily walk around where I live with a Mulberry bag, I just can’t get one delivered.”


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

Barf. 





> London's most dynamic and desirable new community


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Had a good tennis knock at Brockwell Park this morning  despite the drizzle.
> 
> Odd encounter on the way though  was cycling through and two women stopped me as there was an injured squirrel on the grass.
> 
> ...



So that really happened? The blood spatters up your arms and all over your face looked a little fake so I thought you were just making an elaborate excuse for being late


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 4, 2014)

That is hilarious, especially the comments. I see Mulberry bags all over Brixton. And expensive jewellery.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Selfridges refuses to deliver shopper's £450 Mulberry bag to Brixton as it is too 'risky':
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ag-to-brixton-as-it-is-too-risky-9485669.html


She should have used her "brand new Audi" to get to Oxford street.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 4, 2014)

Why don't I have friends who buy me £450 handbags?  Tight bastards


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Had a good tennis knock at Brockwell Park this morning  despite the drizzle.
> 
> Odd encounter on the way though  was cycling through and two women stopped me as there was an injured squirrel on the grass.
> 
> ...



So you are standing there brandishing a hammer and they ask if you are a vet.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 4, 2014)

Its not even a handbag, its a gym bag


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

_"a £450 “Henry” gym bag — as owned by Harry Styles" _





Made from "mole textured nylon" 

that bag has truly found it's spiritual home in a place with a branding as bogus as it's own


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> So you are standing there brandishing a hammer and they ask if you are a vet.



It was a bit unusual and a tad awkward


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> _"a £450 “Henry” gym bag — as owned by Harry Styles" _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who or what is Harry styles?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It was a bit unusual and a tad awkward [/QUOTE
> 
> Were you wearing a long white coat and a surgical mask?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Who or what is Harry styles?


rhyming slang for a case of haemmoroids


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> _"a £450 “Henry” gym bag — as owned by Harry Styles" _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you could fit more than a Henry in there.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> Looks like you could fit more than a Henry in there.



Cheaper options are available,


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Cheaper options are available,
> View attachment 55116


He looks nothing like Harry Styles.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> He looks nothing like Harry Styles.



Thats good news for Bagboy then.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2014)

Why is it fashionable to carry ugly little dogs in handbags? expensive looking ugly dogs in expensive looking handbags.  I've seen it several times locally of late. Don't those dogs have legs or need exercise? Looks fucking stupid. woof!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why is it fashionable to carry ugly little dogs in handbags? expensive looking ugly dogs in expensive looking handbags.  I've seen it several times locally of late. Don't those dogs have legs or need exercise? Looks fucking stupid. woof![/QUOTE)
> 
> Its in vogue Sweetie,You must keep up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> So that really happened? The blood spatters up your arms and all over your face looked a little fake so I thought you were just making an elaborate excuse for being late



It did happen, strange as it sounds  
I was late because of my hangover, lack of cycling fitness and appalling hangover


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why is it fashionable to carry ugly little dogs in handbags? expensive looking ugly dogs in expensive looking handbags.  I've seen it several times locally of late. Don't those dogs have legs or need exercise? Looks fucking stupid. woof!


I'd imagine that it is sensibly in case someone steps on them. I'm not normally a fan of little dogs, but whilst "playing tennis" this morning a lady walked past with the most infeasibly small dog. It was so small that it was hidden in the well kept grass it was running and could have climbed through the chicken wire of the tennis court fence. Yet it was uber confident and friendly. And best of all - it did not yip a single yap. Like.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It did happen, strange as it sounds
> I was because of my hangover, lack of cycling fitness and appalling hangover


Did your hangover have anything to do with it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Did your hangover have anything to do with it?



It accounted for the poor tennis


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It accounted for the poor tennis


I wish I had an excuse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The council should unleash specially trained dogs to run off with the cones, I reckon.



Just hire Michael Gove.  He got picked up for nicking a traffic cone as a student.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Recipes any good?



The recipes that have found their way into the _Brixton Bogle_ have all been pleasant and mildly adventurous - mostly locally-available ingredient takes on Caribbean, Iberian, African and British favourites.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I preferred it before it was "London's Most Exciting Market."



Back when it was "Brixton's Most Unexciting Market". 
Try as I might, I tend to not be able to find markets exciting.  Interesting perhaps, but not "exciting".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

double post


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-...-for-former-job-centre-josephine-avenue/23010
> 
> New homes application at the old job centre on Brixton hill



More nigh-on-unaffordable to locals newbuild.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its in vogue Sweetie,You must keep up



Was also in (IIRC) the film "Legally Blonde" more than a decade ago.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> ***cliff-hanger***


Well?



Badgers


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yeah, they were pulling the boards off the windows yesterday afternoon when I passed.


So does anyone know what the final use for the downstairs of Bradys is going to be? And does anyone have any details of how many lifestyle apartments they're going to wedge upstairs?


----------



## Kevs (Jun 4, 2014)

Anywhere in Brixton I can print out a boarding pass when I get home at 9?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

This is fighting talk. Literally.
Fulham Plumbers get set to take on Brixton boxers with a Charity Fight Night at Miguel’s Gym, Loughborough Junction


----------



## clandestino (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> So does anyone know what the final use for the downstairs of Bradys is going to be? And does anyone have any details of how many lifestyle apartments they're going to wedge upstairs?



Someone on here said a branch of Wahaca for downstairs. 

http://www.brixtonblog.com/mexican-food-chain-wahaca-eyes-brixton-branch/15790


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Someone on here said a branch of Wahaca for downstairs.


Yes there was a huge thread on urban about that!






http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-tavern-pub-on-atlantic-road-brixton.315548/


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> More nigh-on-unaffordable to locals newbuild.


Fascinating planning committee report - says the officers thought that an application for 9 dwelling units rather than 10 was a move to avoid affordable housing.

The applicant then demonstrated that to accommodate the officer's environmental requirements the number of units would have to be reduced to 8.

Only in Lambeth!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> Badgers



The squirrel is dead.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2014)

From now on Badgers will forever be known as Badgers the Squirrel Murderer.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, I saw Badgers earlier on and am impressed that he managed to post after his return from the pub. 

As for me, I popped into the _Wednesday night bar that must not be mentioned_ and had rather a splendid night. Interesting to see a change in direction for the live band too, who were decidedly funky.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> From now on Badgers will forever be known as Badgers the Squirrel Murderer.


I'm pretty sure I overheard words to that effect. Possibly.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's the all-important Albert cistern sticker update.



The mix of local politics, activism against modern football and the celebration of a 1970s glam rock band remains intoxicating.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> From now on Badgers will forever be known as Badgers the Squirrel Murderer.



I stand by my actions on this matter


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I stand by my actions on this matter



Unlike the squirrel.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> Unlike the squirrel.


Tbf it was a grey squirrel - an eater of fledglings among other things.


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the all-important Albert cistern sticker update.
> 
> View attachment 55144
> 
> The mix of local politics, activism against modern football and the celebration of a 1970s glam rock band remains intoxicating.



Ahem, yeh. That's what makes the bogs in the Albert intoxicating. Oh yes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers yesterday;


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2014)

Trinity last night...great friends, great staff, shittest burger in Brixton. Avoid.

Youngs are getting am email once I've had a coffee


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2014)

zenie said:


> Trinity last night...great friends, great staff, shittest burger in Brixton. Avoid.
> 
> Youngs are getting am email once I've had a coffee


Mail Becky the landlandy direct before mailing Youngs. She's ace and I'm sure will appreciate feedback.

Rebecca Rees trinityarms@youngs.co.uk


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Over a dozen police checking traffic eastbound on Acre Lane, opposite the Town Hall.
The traffic happens to be very light and they are standing around in high visibility jackets doing nothing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Four of them have just followed me into Tesco to do on duty shopping,


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Four of them have just followed me into Tesco to do on duty shopping,


Glad to hear that they are keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

At junction, tourist (he self identified) type riding a Boris bike asked for the nearest docking station. I told him there were none in Brixton. I think i am correct. This is a glaring oversight.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2014)

Not really an oversight; they just haven't extended the scheme out this far yet. Prejudice against South London as it extends further into Zone 2 in North London than it does on our side of the river.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> At junction, tourist (he self identified) type riding a Boris bike asked for the nearest docking station. I told him there were none in Brixton. I think i am correct. This is a glaring oversight.



You are correct.  Nearest ones from here are up by the Oval.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

zenie said:


> Trinity last night...great friends, great staff, shittest burger in Brixton. Avoid.
> 
> Youngs are getting am email once I've had a coffee


The staff were very pleasant indeed - and the beer is always good - but the Trinity remains a pub that's very low on my list of Brixton faves. It's just too Clapham-esque for my tastes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You are correct.  Nearest ones from here are up by the Oval.



Thankfully, i pointed him in that direction but it was just a confident guess.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2014)

The Oval Quarter gym bag saga is recieving a lot of coverage on BBC London this morning, they have despatched a reporter to the former Myatts North.


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Why don't I have friends who buy me £450 handbags?  Tight bastards


What sort of friend does stuff like that though? Regardless of whether they can afford it, it's just a bit, dunno what the right word is... Flashy?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> At junction, tourist (he self identified) type riding a Boris bike asked for the nearest docking station. I told him there were none in Brixton. I think i am correct. This is a glaring oversight.


The Boris bike seems to be enjoying a surge in popularity amongst teenagers in this area, you have to admire the skills involved in popping a wheelie on one of those brutes even if they do use a kerb stone to achieve lift off


----------



## ffsear (Jun 5, 2014)

joker! -   only in Brixton!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t=100&max=100&reply=56182948#comment-56182948


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Quite fantastic


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Mail Becky the landlandy direct before mailing Youngs. She's ace and I'm sure will appreciate feedback.
> 
> Rebecca Rees trinityarms@youngs.co.uk



Okie doke


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> The staff were very pleasant indeed - and the beer is always good - but the Trinity remains a pub that's very low on my list of Brixton faves. It's just too Clapham-esque for my tastes.


I'm not picking an argument but I think it is a genuine shame when you say things like that. It's very much a Brixton pub catering for a huge range of folk. Lots of us Brixton people have been happily using it for years and years. It has managed to stay a straightforward relaxed and unpretentious pub whilst others have been transformed into much more profitable "venues".  There are lots of different Brixtonites living Brixton our own ways - not all constantly living up to the media's vibrant edgy alternative Brixton stereotype. We're just quite normal. It requires a very narrow take who has been living in Brixton for the last 20yrs to describe it as Clapham-esque. The great thing about Brixton has been all sorts reasonably happily rubbing along together - not pretending that some of them belong elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm not picking an argument but I think it is a genuine shame when you say things like that. It's very much a Brixton pub catering for a huge range of folk. Lots of us Brixton people have been happily using it for years and years. It has managed to stay a straightforward relaxed and unpretentious pub whilst others have been transformed into much more profitable "venues".  There are lots of different Brixtonites living Brixton our own ways - not all constantly living up to the media's vibrant edgy alternative Brixton stereotype. We're just quite normal. It requires a very narrow take who has been living in Brixton for the last 20yrs to describe it as Clapham-esque. The great thing about Brixton has been all sorts reasonably happily rubbing along together - not pretending that some of them belong elsewhere.


I'm not trying to pick an argument either and I'm not only interested in 'vibrant edgy alternative Brixton,' but it's genuinely how I feel about the place. Every time I've been there (and that's quite a few times over the years), I've never much warmed to the place.

Given its location in a fairly secluded square away from the hubbub of Brixton and the fact that its clientèle has always been overwhelmingly white, it does feel like it's a pub from Clapham or somewhere. I'm glad the pub exists, mind - I'd certainly get involved in any fight to save the place if it came under threat - and I've no complaints about the beer or the staff, but it's just not a pub I particularly want to spend my nights in. Each to their own, eh?


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2014)

Check out the pictures of Offline at the Albert and my god, it's proper Clapham these days by the looks. Hipsters galore. Give me the trinity any day over that.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

gabi said:


> Check out the pictures of Offline at the Albert and my god, it's proper Clapham these days by the looks. Hipsters galore. Give me the trinity any day over that.


You should try going rather than 'looking at photos.'

They really are _worlds _apart.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyway, I'm not interested in a childish argument about which is pub is 'better.' Both offer quite different experiences and have quite different clientèle. They both have their place and I'm glad both exist.

You pays yer money and you takes yer choice, etc.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Off to the village later. 
Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Off to the village later.
> Will report back tomorrow.


Don't forget your jauntily angled hat.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Don't forget your jauntily angled hat.



Going for a gilet and flat cap today.
Pushing the envelope.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not trying to pick an argument either and I'm not only interested in 'vibrant edgy alternative Brixton,' but it's genuinely how I feel about the place. Every time I've been there (and that's quite a few times over the years), I've never much warmed to the place.
> 
> Given its location in a fairly secluded square away from the hubbub of Brixton and the fact that its clientèle has always been overwhelmingly white, it does feel like it's a pub from Clapham or somewhere. I'm glad the pub exists, mind - I'd certainly get involved in any fight to save the place if it came under threat - and I've no complaints about the beer or the staff, but it's just not a pub I particularly want to spend my nights in. Each to their own, eh?


I get what you're saying about each to their own and I would not tell you that you should particularly like it. The only thing I don't agree with is the implication that it is somehow "not of Brixton". It's very much a living breathing organic piece of Brixton and has always been full of Brixton people who like that kind of pub even if it for some it is only from time to time or for a nice change. As alternative as we may be, such Brixtonites have always existed!
Anyway - I'm glad you visited


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Going for a gilet and flat cap today.
> Pushing the envelope.


I had to look up what a gilet was. Thought it might be a tiny razor.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The squirrel is dead.



You're a thoroughly humane chap.


----------



## technical (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The squirrel is dead.









They'll be coming to get you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe we need a Squirrel version of the 'how many starlings would it take to kill you' thread?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Quite fantastic



It even made the Daily Mail! It's the work of my old flatmates who go under the name Id-IOM, Brixton based


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there is Country Show thread yet? 
How about Brixton Splash?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is there is Country Show thread yet?
> How about Brixton Splash?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ambeth-country-show-at-brockwell-park.319484/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Cheers dude


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Off to the village later.
> Will report back tomorrow.


I hear there is locally sourced Squirrel on offer.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Changing Brixton:  From horsemeat to fish to curry to cocktails – the story of 384 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton







Lovely old sign has been revealed. Not sure if the cocktail _bah_ will keep it there, Williamsburg-style.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Wtf, all the sirens just now?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Wtf, all the sirens just now?


Emergency consignment of top champagne being escorted into the Villaaaage.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> The sale hasn't gone through yet and the owner asked me not to post up anything about who looks to be buying it. I was thinking that it would have made an absolutely perfect venue for the Ovalhouse!


 It is absolutely a building and site we would have looked at had the timing been right, a partnership deal of some kind possible and if we had known about it. I am sad it is closing as a laundry, though, and sad we won't be having them opposite.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

zenie said:


> Trinity last night...great friends, great staff, shittest burger in Brixton. Avoid.
> 
> Youngs are getting am email once I've had a coffee



Great pub, but very average food. I'm happy to eat in there if I'm already there, but I would never suggest people go there for the food


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:
			
		

> Great pub, but very average food. I'm happy to eat in there if I'm already there, but I would never suggest people go there for the food



Yeah


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

I should probably qualify that and say that I only actually remember the burger being poor, not even sure I've tried anything else in there now that I think about it. Hmmm, maybe my diet needs a rethink


----------



## leanderman (Jun 5, 2014)

What I hate about Honest burgers is that they have ruined forever the simple pleasure of a pub burger


----------



## mxh (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Changing Brixton:  From horsemeat to fish to curry to cocktails – the story of 384 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame the curry place went, never got around to trying it.


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I hear there is locally sourced Squirrel on offer.


they do sell squirrel at the farmer's market.  We bought some and fed it to the cat for a joke (don't ask).  It was labelled as 'locally sourced squirrel which at the time we thought was hysterically unlikely


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Changing Brixton:  From horsemeat to fish to curry to cocktails – the story of 384 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the coffee/bar place at the top of Brixton Road has kept the old signage, so fingers crossed it is now a 'thing'


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> the coffee/bar place at the top of Brixton Road has kept the old signage, so fingers crossed it is now a 'thing'


Well, it's what they've done in Brooklyn and other hipster places in the US for years, so I wouldn't be surprised to see that being copied too.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What I hate about Honest burgers is that they have ruined forever the simple pleasure of a pub burger


Happy to say that's not a problem I seem to have suffered. Given the immense press hype about their burgers and people frothing on and on about their chips, I have to say that I was somewhat underwhelmed by the fare at Honest.

It was good but not that amazing*.

*yes, I did only try the veggie options but my friend scoffed everything that was offered and she wasn't exactly blown away either


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Happy to say that's not a problem I seem to have suffered. Given the immense press hype about their burgers and people frothing on and on about their chips, I have to say that I was somewhat underwhelmed by the fare at Honest.
> 
> It was good but not that amazing*.
> 
> *yes, I did only try the veggie options but my friend scoffed everything that was offered and she wasn't exactly blown away either


I think they 're good, but not outstandingly amazing ruined me for all other ground beef products good.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not trying to pick an argument either and I'm not only interested in 'vibrant edgy alternative Brixton,' but it's genuinely how I feel about the place. Every time I've been there (and that's quite a few times over the years), I've never much warmed to the place.
> 
> Given its location in a fairly secluded square away from the hubbub of Brixton and the fact that its clientèle has always been overwhelmingly white, it does feel like it's a pub from Clapham or somewhere. I'm glad the pub exists, mind - I'd certainly get involved in any fight to save the place if it came under threat - and I've no complaints about the beer or the staff, but it's just not a pub I particularly want to spend my nights in. Each to their own, eh?



I sometimes struggle with this thing about places or events being put down for having a predominantly white clientele.  People go where they want, and in Brixton you will see Eritrean, Algerian, Caribbean, Portugese, et al predominantly frequented by people from those communities.  Its like a kind of inverted racism.  Brixton has always had a large white population, why should we feel bad that some pubs/eateries are more white?  I probably haven't expressed it very well, but I know what I mean!  I've done it myself very often, but am increasingly beginning to feel that its wrong.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I sometimes struggle with this thing about places or events being put down for having a predominantly white clientele.


I wasn't 'putting it down' for the ethnic make up of its clientèle, but was just observing that it did make it a bit unusual for the area - and as such made me more mindful of some of the pubs further up the road.

Of course that's all changed now anyway, what with the area gentrifying/ homogenising at a rate of knots.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

But there have always been venues frequented by specific communities, long before gentrification became an issue in Brixton.


----------



## Smick (Jun 5, 2014)

There is Morris dancing outside the Trinity this evening. I have taken some photos but don't know how to display them here...


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

And spending time amongst your 'own' people, whatever community/culture/lifestyle that is, doesn't necessarily mean that you don't want to be around people from other communities, etc.  Personally, I get very different experiences from a wide range of places, all of which seem to suit my need/want on that particular occasion.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> But there have always been venues frequented by specific communities, long before gentrification became an issue in Brixton.


Oh for sure, and there's nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is Morris dancing outside the Trinity this evening. I have taken some photos but don't know how to display them here...



I'll try anything once, but draw the line at etc.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is Morris dancing outside the Trinity this evening. I have taken some photos but don't know how to display them here...


oh dear.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it still going on?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

That said, it's tempting to push back the Morris dancers and pop back to the Trinity just for a pint or three of these two beauties.


----------



## Smick (Jun 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Is it still going on?


 They're all inside now. I daresay they'll be back out soon enough.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

Morris dancers outside the Ritzy. Brixton's changed


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh I see I'm behind the curve on the morris dancers. Thought I was breaking news there


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

I quite like Morris Dancers, but possibly only because so many people dislike them. They get drunk, they shout, and they dance about. Bit like most people on a Friday night  (albeit without the daft bells).


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a shame the English are embarrassed by their national dance.

The problem of course, is not with the dance but with those who put it down.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Mind you, some Morris is more hardcore than others. 












vs











(from here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/morris-...square-for-the-westminster-day-of-dance-2013/
http://www.urban75.org/blog/hasting...green-men-morris-dancers-and-drummers-galore/)


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 5, 2014)

zenie said:


> Trinity last night...great friends, great staff, shittest burger in Brixton. Avoid.
> 
> Youngs are getting am email once I've had a coffee


Lager's a bit pricey there too. And I have to say, whilst I didn't have one myself, the burgers looked a bit frugal compared to the Albert's offerings.

Still, it's a nice pub all the same, & nice to see lots of familiar faces there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

I heard the Albert burgers have gone downhill


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Morris dancers outside the Ritzy. Brixton's changed



They used to come into the Effra back in the nineties, which prompted some random reactions. Think I saw them do a sword dance in there a few years ago too. If that's not a euphemism.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

There's a blooming lovely sunset over Brixton right now 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/a-delicious-early-summer-sunset-over-brixton-town/


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I heard the Albert burgers have gone downhill


I blame the new chef...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> I blame the new chef...



#brokenbrixton


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

Free party on Somerleyton Road tonight. I'm going to check it out in a mo'


----------



## madolesance (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Free party on Somerleyton Road tonight. I'm going to check it out in a mo'
> 
> View attachment 55198



Good choice! Been to a couple of those in the past. First one great until the police arrived and music was turned down. Good vibe and people though.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> I'll try anything once, but draw the line at etc.



The famous Wilde misquote is "You should try everything once except incest and Morris Dancing"


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

Ahh, perhaps you knew that, I think I just misread your post. I'm behind the curve a lot tonight  Bloody beer


----------



## buscador (Jun 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> The famous Wilde misquote is "You should try everything once except incest and Morris Dancing"


"A sympathetic Scot summed it all up very neatly in the remark, "You should make a point of trying every experience once, excepting incest and folk dancing*.""*

Arnold Bax, _Farewell my Youth_ (1943)


----------



## Sirena (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Mind you, some Morris is more hardcore than others.
> 
> (from here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/morris-...square-for-the-westminster-day-of-dance-2013/
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/hasting...green-men-morris-dancers-and-drummers-galore/)



They are the Pentacle Drummers.  I don't recognise the Morris sides but it looks like one Border Morris side and two Cotswold Morris sides.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

OK, I've just been to the thing on Somerleyton Road. It is exceptionally quiet.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

buscador said:


> "A sympathetic Scot summed it all up very neatly in the remark, "You should make a point of trying every experience once, excepting incest and folk dancing*.""*
> 
> Arnold Bax, _Farewell my Youth_ (1943)



It's been ascribed to many people I think


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2014)

The Morris dancers ended up doing a stint outside the Craft beer company and having a barney with a very drunk/high Brixtonite. I think leanderman may have photos.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> OK, I've just been to the thing on Somerleyton Road. It is exceptionally quiet.



Is number 6 Somerleyton Rd a public space or was it someone's front room?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> The Morris dancers ended up doing a stint outside the Craft beer company and having a barney with a very drunk/high Brixtonite. I think leanderman may have photos.


The Border Morris dancers are highly-trained with big fuck-off sticks...


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2014)

Sirena said:


> The Border Morris dancers are highly-trained with big fuck-off sticks...



Every movement needs a military wing.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Is number 6 Somerleyton Rd a public space or was it someone's front room?


It's a really big plot of what I think is council land. There's a big art space there. I think Brixton Green have got their paws in there as there was some of their propaganda plastered all over the walls.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> Every movement needs a military wing.


The Cotswold Morris dancers with their flimsy hankies need protecting....


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

Sirena said:


> The Cotswold Morris dancers with their flimsy hankies need protecting....



Two of them live in Brixton!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I sometimes struggle with this thing about places or events being put down for having a predominantly white clientele.  People go where they want, and in Brixton you will see Eritrean, Algerian, Caribbean, Portugese, et al predominantly frequented by people from those communities.  Its like a kind of inverted racism.  Brixton has always had a large white population, why should we feel bad that some pubs/eateries are more white?  I probably haven't expressed it very well, but I know what I mean!  I've done it myself very often, but am increasingly beginning to feel that its wrong.



And, crucially, Eritreans and Algerians, to use two of your examples, are statistically less likely to prop up a bar than the large white population


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2014)

Sunset over Brixton a few days ago:


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

This Coldharbour Lane shop is in such a state. It must have the lowest stocks of any shop in Brixton.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And, crucially, Eritreans and Algerians, to use two of your examples, are statistically less likely to prop up a bar than the large white population



Not in my world; I know a few Algerian pissheads and used to go to an Eritrean/Ethiopian shebeen in Brixton.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 6, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Is number 6 Somerleyton Rd a public space or was it someone's front room?


 
It is a Lambeth owned site that formerly served as a meals on wheels kitchen, I think. Then it fell into disuse (cuts, no doubt ) and was used by a few other businesses and agencies - for a while Federation ground their coffee there, I believe. When the Somerleyton Rd project got started Brixton Green and LBL worked together to get funding for 'Meanwhile Use' and Brixton Green, working with local young people, got it up and running. Block Workout have established their outdoor gym there, which seems fabulously busy every time I have been down in the day, Makerhood have based projects there, I think a local yoga outfit has started regular classes, it is rented out very cheaply for anyone wanting to run community-facing projects. In July Ovalhouse will be running a short series of (free) workshops there as part of our I Am Your Neighbour Festival. It has been used for lots of the public meetings and workshops about Somerleyton Rd, and the design team will be using it for consultation etc.

If you are interested in using it, contact Ben Swainson, 6somerleytonrd@gmail.com


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> In July Ovalhouse will be running a short series of (free) workshops there as part of our I Am Your Neighbour Festival. It has been used for lots of the public meetings and workshops about Somerleyton Rd, and the design team will be using it for consultation etc.


I hope you'll take down the Brixton Green propaganda there.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 6, 2014)

One man's propoganda is another man's info / consultation / publicity...

There will be lots of Ovalhouse propoganda in the weeks before we run our series of events there


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> One man's propoganda is another man's info / consultation / publicity...


Oh, I dunno. Having massive photos plastered all over the walls of people gleefully clutching their £1 "share" in Brixton Green seems totally at odds with the ethos of the place. One of my friends and her kids features quite heavily. I wonder if she's given permission...


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

The Windmill Parade is on the 22nd June and they want you to get involved: 
Push a wheeled contraption up Brixton Hill for the 2014 Windmill Festival and Parade


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone know a decent silversmiths in Brixton? Got some jewellery that needs attending to.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

This is a great night - and there aren't many left 






Tonight – one of the last nights of folk music, drinking and shouting at The Grosvenor, SW9


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2014)

I've not read much of this month's thread, apologies. I missed the start and it moves pretty fast.

Remember that you are all welcome/invited to come and drink your choice of beverage with other people who post here (who may or may not agree with you and/or the things you post) on the afternoon and evening of the 24th June 2014.

Venue not yet secured but this is not a request for suggestions. 

Ta. I fucking love you, etc.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't come ffs


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I can't come ffs


knobbing and sobbing ----------------------------->


----------



## Manter (Jun 6, 2014)

I can 

(Subject to the Northerner coming back from watching the England game before hand, which he promises to do)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Anyone know a decent silversmiths in Brixton? Got some jewellery that needs attending to.



I know a good jewellery repair place that's fixed some gold jewellery for me


----------



## Manter (Jun 6, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know a good jewellery repair place that's fixed some gold jewellery for me


Do they restring beads do you know? My darling son has ripped some from my neck


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Do they restring beads do you know? My darling son has ripped some from my neck



No idea, never even been there myself, but they remade a tiny tassle of some 18ct earrings I have and did an excellent job and have also fixed some gold bangles.  It's not even a fancy shop, but I don't know how cheap/expensive they are as a friend paid for the repairs as I did some typing for him


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 6, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea, never even been there myself, but they remade a tiny tassle of some 18ct earrings I have and did an excellent job and have also fixed some gold bangles.  It's not even a fancy shop, but I don't know how cheap/expensive they are as a friend paid for the repairs as I did some typing for him


I also have some jewellery that needs repairing (some of which was also ripped from my neck by my own darling son...). Where is this place please?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> I also have some jewellery that needs repairing (some of which was also ripped from my neck by my own darling son...). Where is this place please?



I think it's that jewellers on the way to the Rec, but I'll have to check with my friend tomorrow, but you may need to remind me.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> I can
> 
> (Subject to the Northerner coming back from watching the England game before hand, which he promises to do)


The drinking starts before the football. You should both come, bring the boy too & then send them home after the game.


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 7, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it's that jewellers on the way to the Rec, but I'll have to check with my friend tomorrow, but you may need to remind me.


 Thank you, that would be great.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> The drinking starts before the football. You should both come, bring the boy too & then send them home after the game.


Which teams are playing?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Which teams are playing?


England Costa Rica


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

It's the game where-

a) England get knocked out of the competition

or

b) Scrape through to the next round to get beaten on penalties.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> England Costa Rica


Thanks, that could be hilarious; come on Costa wreak a havoc.


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

Er, yeah.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Must get a modern day version of a World Cup wallchart fixtures list thing. But later, watching Saturday Kitchen now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't make 24th either - Mocksted week..


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I can't come ffs



:- me too


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2014)

Photos from the Canterbury last night. Sorry I couldn't make the Grosvenor han  but I got a bit sad ad angry about pubs all being flogged off for unaffordable flats.







The last night of How Does It Feel To Be Loved at the Canterbury Arms, Brixton


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2014)

Quick question. Does anyone know where I can find some wild rosemary bushes in Brixton/camberwell/herne hill area that I can pick a few sprigs from?


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos from the Canterbury last night. Sorry I couldn't make the Grosvenor han  but I got a bit sad ad angry about pubs all being flogged off for unaffordable flats.



No worries. I understand. It's all very sad. The focal points of long-established communities are being lost at the expense of profit, and I am feeling pretty melancholy about it all myself too.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2014)

han said:


> No worries. I understand. It's all very sad. The focal points of long-established communities are being lost at the expense of profit, and I am feeling pretty melancholy about it all myself too.


I was home by 1.30am, that's how miffed off I was! 

It's not like the Canterbury was my local or anything, but it's just sad to see another community space that people have enjoyed for so long being trashed in the name of the few.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 7, 2014)

editor said:


> I was home by 1.30am, that's how miffed off I was!
> 
> It's not like the Canterbury was my local or anything, but it's just sad to see another community space that people have enjoyed for so long being trashed in the name of the few.



Hear hear!

We had quite a night last night! It really took off after 1am or so - it ended with people dancing on the tables, huge singalongs, lots of chaos. I really didn't want to stop at 2.30am. We were still packed then and we could have gone on for a good couple of hours at least...

My photos will be up at some point over the weekend...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know where I can find some wild rosemary bushes in Brixton/camberwell/herne hill area that I can pick a few sprigs from?



I know one it Tulse Hill.  Too far?


----------



## buscador (Jun 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know where I can find some wild rosemary bushes in Brixton/camberwell/herne hill area that I can pick a few sprigs from?



Two rosemary bushes in my front garden if you still need some.


----------



## mxh (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Must get a modern day version of a World Cup wallchart fixtures list thing. But later, watching Saturday Kitchen now.



Never finish mine, always lose interest when England go out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

mxh said:


> Never finish mine, always lose interest *when England go out.*



That's when i take an interest.


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Must get a modern day version of a World Cup wallchart fixtures list thing. But later, watching Saturday Kitchen now.



The Times has one. Where you can also read up on how to get the most out of your buy-to-let mortgage and tax exempt ISA Saving scheme...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Another good win for me on the basketball court this afternoon, 10 year old though he could take me on. He was fast but lacking my technique and superior strength. Needless to say i won comfortably 7-1. That's two wins from two, i intend to go unbeaten into the Summer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2014)

Anybody after Public Enemy tickets for tonight?


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2014)

buscador said:


> Two rosemary bushes in my front garden if you still need some.


Thanks! 

You have a PM.


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

mxh said:


> Never finish mine, always lose interest when England go out.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's when i take an interest.


The group stages are always best, tbf.


----------



## buscador (Jun 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You have a PM.



Done


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> The group stages are always best, tbf.



Group stages interesting regarding psychology but knock out is where the drama lives.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

The band is playing and film starts 9ish. Come along to @GrowBrixton and see what's happening at pope's rd pic.twitter.com/OOdzDhrPhB





7:42pm · 7 Jun 2014 
Lambeth, United Kingdom


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Group stages interesting regarding psychology but knock out is where the drama lives.


Nah, the latter stages are dull unless there's an underdog to follow.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The band is playing and film starts 9ish. Come along to @GrowBrixton and see what's happening at pope's rd pic.twitter.com/OOdzDhrPhB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went past earlier - I thought it was going to be in the big space (where the car park used to be) rather than the bit behind the old skate shop. I might pop down later.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Nah, the latter stages are dull unless there's an *underdog* to follow.


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't understand.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't understand.


It's the bit behind the old skate shop not the big space where the car park used to be.


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2014)

That's where the dog is?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's where the dog is?



Yeah, not even on a lead. He'll have it off with those BBQed chipolatas.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 7, 2014)

Poem about an underdog from 1:40, though it's all worth watching:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 55296



I'm not a sausage dog.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2014)

It does seem strangely quiet around Brixton at the moment. The usual half mile queue outside the Dogstar is nowhere to be seen yet


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 7, 2014)

editor said:


> It does seem strangely quiet around Brixton at the moment. The usual half mile queue outside the Dogstar is nowhere to be seen yet


All watching the England match?


----------



## ash (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> All watching the England match?


Or returning from the Epsom derby


----------



## colacubes (Jun 7, 2014)

It's not round my way.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Just saw our chick from (I think) last months thread, in just her bikini briefs, on Atlantic road - plenty of people gawking, taking photos, etc. I ended up calling into the cop shop and asking them to attend, to keep her safe (going against all my usual police-prejudices). Very depressing that so many people were using it as entertainment when she's clearly not well.

(Edited for awful post-beer grammar)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Just saw our chick from (I think) last months thread, in just her bikini briefs, on Atlantic road - plenty of people gawking, taking photos, etc. I ended up calling into the cop shop and asking them to attend, to keep her safe (going against all my usual police-prejudices). Very depressing that so many people were using it as entertainment when she's clearly not well.
> 
> (Edited for awful post-beer grammar)


Maybe she feels better like that than zonked out on major tranquillisers.
You are right to be concerned though - it is not just a question of dignity. She is obviously vulnerable.


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

I was in Brockwell Park yesterday for the Parkrun and the rubbish lying around was a fucking disgrace.

People had been out for the good weather, taken a picnic, the bins get full up and they leave their bag beside it. The foxes fancy the sandwiches in it and rip it open, spreading shite everywhere.

I'm pissed off that we have what, in my opinion, is the best park in the world and Lambeth keep cutting back on the cost of running it. But also annoyed that people don't take their rubbish home when the bin is full.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 8, 2014)

Brixton mural walk today - 11am at Stockwell Tube station.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Brixton mural walk today - 11am at Stockwell Tube station.


I'm sorry to miss this as I'm Birmingham
hope it goes well


----------



## Manter (Jun 8, 2014)

We can't come either as the boy has chicken pox so we're trapped in the house  Hope it goes well


----------



## simonSW2 (Jun 8, 2014)

Public Enemy were excellent last night at Electric - onstage for two hours plus - good mixture of grey elderly hip hop heads through to loads of younger new fans.

Place was packed out and all pretty celebratory. I was also  pleased to notice a bunch of young teenage lads standing by the stage and earnestly hanging off Chuck D's every word. The next generation of politicised activists I hope!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Brixton mural walk today - 11am at Stockwell Tube station.



Hope to make the next one, you have good weather.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was in Brockwell Park yesterday for the Parkrun and the rubbish lying around was a fucking disgrace.
> 
> People had been out for the good weather, taken a picnic, the bins get full up and they leave their bag beside it. The foxes fancy the sandwiches in it and rip it open, spreading shite everywhere.
> 
> I'm pissed off that we have what, in my opinion, is the best park in the world and Lambeth keep cutting back on the cost of running it. But also annoyed that people don't take their rubbish home when the bin is full.



I think that sort of thing is bad and I think it is the Council's responsibility and fault. They must know that, after a sunny weekend day, the bins will be filled to overflowing.  It doesn't take a genius to work this out.

At the Avebury stones in Wiltshire, there are a group of volunteers who all live locally who call themselves the Guardians of the Stones and they just go round after a weekend day and pick up rubbish.  But Avebury gets hundreds of visitors.  Brockwell Park gets thousands or tens of thousands....


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2014)

Volunteers are what they want. It allows them to cut funding. Not a step in the right direction.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Volunteers are what they want. It allows them to cut funding. Not a step in the right direction.


But if they parked just a few of those big mobile plastic skip things round, I'm sure a lot of people would put themselves out a little bit and help keep the rubbish down.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

I will almost certainly be entering the Brockwell Park parkrun on Saturday 14th June. I have registered and have a barcode. Come and join me.
http://www.parkrun.com/
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/brockwell/


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2014)

People will complain about anything, perhaps their views are spoilt by the skips or whatever. 

I'd prefer the long term contracts with sub-contractors are stopped, they install more bins in keeping with the environment and, crucially, more directly employed litter pickers, bin men and maybe park keepers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I will almost certainly be entering the Brockwell Park parkrun on Saturday 14th June. I have registered and have a barcode. Come and join me.
> http://www.parkrun.com/
> http://www.parkrun.org.uk/brockwell/



GENTRIFIER!  actually - I've been meaning to do one for ages.  I am a very very very slow runner but maybe this could be my parkrun debut.

proud of myself - did a bike club ride this morning.  35 miles and back in time for lunch.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> GENTRIFIER!  actually - I've been meaning to do one for ages.  I am a very very very slow runner but maybe this could be my parkrun debut.
> 
> proud of myself - did a bike club ride this morning.  35 miles and back in time for lunch.


Wow, 35 miles!, i struggle to get around Brockwell Park on my bike, that climb is a killer on my thighs. I will ride two circuits of it every day next week as training.
I aim to set a very, very slow debut time next Saturday and then achieve personal bests on subsequent runs by going just a little bit faster. Something like ten consecutive personal bests could make me the most successful park runner ever.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I aim to set a very, very slow debut time next Saturday and then achieve personal bests on subsequent runs by going just a little bit faster. Something like ten consecutive personal bests could make me the most successful park runner ever.



good attitude!    I'm going to steal that.


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> GENTRIFIER!  actually - I've been meaning to do one for ages.  I am a very very very slow runner but maybe this could be my parkrun debut.
> 
> proud of myself - did a bike club ride this morning.  35 miles and back in time for lunch.


 
Do it! My time yesterday was 29'. Not my slowest but a long way from my quickest.

It's such a good atmosphere.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Do it! My time yesterday was 29'. Not my slowest but a long way from my quickest.
> 
> It's such a good atmosphere.


I'm going to aim for a sub 60 minute debut.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah.. tbh.. I'm probably around 40 minutes these days.  I never managed much below 27mins even at my fittest.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2014)

Do you ever get people at parkrun jogging round really really slowly? And taking like an hour or something?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

han said:


> Do you ever get people at parkrun jogging round really really slowly? And taking like an hour or something?



I think that is going to be me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

On my way back from a lovely few hours sunbathing in Brockwell Park a motorist almost killed me on Railton Road. She overtook me and aimed her car into the kerb on the curve just past the 198 Gallery leaving me almost no space and having to take evasive action. I caught up with her further down Railton Road and calmly asked her through the open passenger window if she knew she had almost taken me off the road? No reply. You nearly killed me i told her, one word reply "good!"


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2014)

What a cow. 
Glad you're ok. 

I'm tempted to try Parkrun but I'm quite a slow runner. Is it actually a race, or is it more about people achieving their own pbs?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

han said:


> What a cow.
> Glad you're ok.
> 
> I'm tempted to try Parkrun but I'm quite a slow runner. Is it actually a race, or is it more about people achieving their own pbs?


Thanks, I'm fine.
It's going to me my first run so I don't know but I think it's a bit of both with the emphasis on fun.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2014)

Ace! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

han said:


> What a cow.
> I'm tempted to try Parkrun but I'm quite a slow runner. Is it actually a race, or is it more about people achieving their own pbs?


There are plenty of slow people - no pressure at all. More than 10% are slower than 30 mins for 3 miles / 5k and the slowest recorded times this week are just short of 40 minutes which is pretty much walking pace. Whether those people are making an effort to beat their PBs I could not tell you.

Results here.

No excuses, Han!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> There are plenty of slow people - no pressure at all. More than 10% are slower than 30 mins for 3 miles / 5k and the slowest recorded times this week are just short of 40 minutes which is pretty much walking pace. Whether those people are making an effort to beat their PBs I could not tell you.
> 
> Results here.
> 
> No excuses, Han!


What about the undulations?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What about the undulations?


eh?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> eh?



The hills, the killer hills. I'm going to try and do a test run mid week, either Wednesday or Thursday. I should have my lycra shorts by then.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2014)

216 people? Wow. 
Where are you? 
Quite sweet that there seem to be several people related to each other, seconds apart. Sibling/wifely rivalry / moral support


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> There are plenty of slow people - no pressure at all. More than 10% are slower than 30 mins for 3 miles / 5k and the slowest recorded times this week are just short of 40 minutes which is pretty much walking pace. Whether those people are making an effort to beat their PBs I could not tell you.
> 
> Results here.
> 
> No excuses, Han!


Just looking at those results mean i will easily be last, they will have finished their post race coffee before i cross the finishing line. But it's the taking part that counts.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it raising money for charity?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

han said:


> 216 people? Wow.
> Where are you?
> Quite sweet that there seem to be several people related to each other, seconds apart. Sibling/wifely rivalry / moral support


I haven't done it for months, I'm afraid. Usually between 20.00 and 20.30 but reckon I'd be way off that at the moment.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Is it raising money for charity?


Nope. It's a weekly get together.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I haven't done it for months, I'm afraid. Usually between 20.00 and 20.30 but reckon I'd be way off that at the moment.



Do you run regularly? 

I used to do a lot of regular running until I was about 25, then got more into cycling.... (and drinking) - erk. 

My right old-lady knee is making a grindy noise when I go up and down the stairs. So maybe starting running again is a bad idea...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

han said:


> Do you run regularly?
> 
> I used to do a lot of regular running until I was about 25, then got more into cycling.... (and drinking) - erk.
> 
> My right old-lady knee is making a grindy noise when I go up and down the stairs. So maybe starting running again is a bad idea...


That doesn't sound too healthy! Although is biking good for a crunky knee? You're not a fixed or single gear rider are you? I heard that those are becoming  responsible for quite a few knew related visits to physios of late.

I've always run in fits and starts. I'm far to disorganised to have ever kept to a training schedule. I much prefer trail running to road though.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

I've never understood the point of fixies, single speed yes (although not for me) but fixies no


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I've never understood the point of fixies, single speed yes (although not for me) but fixies no


You can ride just on one foot and go up and down like a piston!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> You can ride just on one foot and go up and down like a piston!



Ah, now that I can understand


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The hills, the killer hills. I'm going to try and do a test run mid week, either Wednesday or Thursday. I should have my lycra shorts by then.


 
The back hill at the second attempt is a killer. But run the whole way up and you feel like a champion, regardless of your final time.

When I first started, I'd do a brisk walk up the back hill the second time and do a better time than when I had run the whole way.


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Is it raising money for charity?


 
There is a guy working for Lambeth called Ivor Northey trying to get some funds together to launch the junior parkrun.

I told him that many peoples' employers will match money raised for charity and we should try to raise it, about £2k, from the regular parkrun.

We went to Claire, the race director, and she said we will never be allowed to make an announcement or send an email because the whole ethos is that nobody is asked for money ever.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

Stealth charity


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is a guy working for Lambeth called Ivor Northey trying to get some funds together to launch the junior parkrun.
> 
> I told him that many peoples' employers will match money raised for charity and we should try to raise it, about £2k, from the regular parkrun.
> 
> We went to Claire, the race director, and she said we will never be allowed to make an announcement or send an email because the whole ethos is that nobody is asked for money ever.


Isn't there a junior park run type thing on Sunday mornings in Brockwell Park? I have just taken up running (well, that's a very big word for what it is at the moment...) and on Sunday mornings I have seen some kind of kids' race - I think it starts at 9am by the lido.

I am aiming to do my first parkrun probably in August. At the moment can't make it round the whole park (2.8k?) without stopping. A lot.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> The back hill at the second attempt is a killer. But run the whole way up and you feel like a champion, regardless of your final time.
> 
> When I first started, I'd do a brisk walk up the back hill the second time and do a better time than when I had run the whole way.


I have the course map but do they run clockwise or anti clockwise. The back hill is the Tulse Hill end?


----------



## mxh (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had enough of the gentrification runners, I'm putting these down

http://metro.co.uk/2014/06/07/anti-homeless-spikes-outside-london-flats-spark-outrage-4753547/


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have the course map but do they run clockwise or anti clockwise. The back hill is the Tulse Hill end?


 Yeah, it leads from the duck pond to Cressingham Gardens. We start at the Lido and head off toward Water Lane. Do a full circuit, take a left after the Lido, past the BMX track and rejoin the perimeter at the gate opposite Jubilee Primary School / TH Estate.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2014)

mxh said:


> I've had enough of the gentrification runners, I'm putting these down
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/06/07/anti-homeless-spikes-outside-london-flats-spark-outrage-4753547/


I was wondering if Barratts would put something like that outside Brixton Square now people sit on their raised flower beds smoking and drinking. But then again maybe the residents above benefit from the "fragrances" wafting towards their windows - and of course the extra vibrancy and edginess.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

It's private property right?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> It's private property right?


What is -  the doorways of luxury flats in Southwark Bridge Road or the flower beds outside Brixton Square (or both)?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

The doorway of the flats


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice party going on out the front of the Canterbury Arms, good luck to them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is a guy working for Lambeth called Ivor Northey trying to get some funds together to launch the junior parkrun.
> 
> I told him that many peoples' employers will match money raised for charity and we should try to raise it, about £2k, from the regular parkrun.
> 
> We went to Claire, the race director, and she said we will never be allowed to make an announcement or send an email because the whole ethos is that nobody is asked for money ever.



I like the fact that this Parkrun is not linked to a business charity. I don't want the hassle or the guilt trip about raising money for a charity that is almost certainly poncing off the unemployed via the Workfare scheme. I just want to turn up, run, have fun and get fit. These charity business can look after themselves.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Isn't there a junior park run type thing on Sunday mornings in Brockwell Park?


 
Yes. Sunday mornings. Whipped my three daughters around this morning.


----------



## Smick (Jun 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I like the fact that this Parkrun is not linked to a business charity. I don't want the hassle or the guilt trip about raising money for a charity that is almost certainly poncing off the unemployed via the Workfare scheme. I just want to turn up, run, have fun and get fit. These charity business can look after themselves.


 
Yep, turn up, run, and volunteer three times a year.

The volunteers get a great round of applause each week.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Yeah, it leads from the duck pond to Cressingham Gardens. We start at the Lido and head off toward Water Lane. Do a full circuit, take a left after the Lido, past the BMX track and rejoin the perimeter at the gate opposite Jubilee Primary School / TH Estate.



So it's anti clockwise, i prefer that. I can't run 1km without stopping, i can't run half that without stopping. Will jog and walk. I will do it.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Yeah, it leads from the duck pond to Cressingham Gardens. We start at the Lido and head off toward Water Lane. Do a full circuit, take a left after the Lido, past the BMX track and rejoin the perimeter at the gate opposite Jubilee Primary School / TH Estate.


 
It's basically two full hills and one semi hill.

Which is easier than going up the Dulwich wood path from Sydenham station to the Dulwich wood pub - as I foolishly did this morning.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> The doorway of the flats


Presumably it is private. There was an interesting pictorial comment under the newspaper article:


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 8, 2014)

We'll, in that case they can build a giant penis-shaped effigy of Muhammad as far as I'm concerned


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 9, 2014)

mxh said:


> I've had enough of the gentrification runners, I'm putting these down
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/06/07/anti-homeless-spikes-outside-london-flats-spark-outrage-4753547/


Biggest load of bollocks going that story. They're to stop well discourage people injecting in the alcove.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was in Brockwell Park yesterday for the Parkrun and the rubbish lying around was a fucking disgrace.
> 
> People had been out for the good weather, taken a picnic, the bins get full up and they leave their bag beside it. The foxes fancy the sandwiches in it and rip it open, spreading shite everywhere.  I'm pissed off that we have what, in my opinion, is the best park in the world and Lambeth keep cutting back on the cost of running it. But also annoyed that people don't take their rubbish home when the bin is full.



The rubbish teams came around at 8 this morning to clear up the Fox Feast that had been going on overnight.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Biggest load of bollocks going that story. They're to stop well discourage people injecting in the alcove.


 
no they're not.


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2014)

It's disgraceful. Treating human beings like vermin/pigeons.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Biggest load of bollocks going that story. They're to stop well discourage people injecting in the alcove.


How would that work then?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> The rubbish teams came around at 8 this morning to clear up the Fox Feast that had been going on overnight.



If the bin is full, they should take it home/elsewhere. Simple


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 9, 2014)

In other Brixton bin headlines: saw a funny thing on the way to the Tube this morning, a bloke trying to squish down a huge load of FAR TOO MUCH RUBBISH into one of the huge (depth 1m x height 2m x length 2m) bins right at the back of Morleys. I don't know what he was up to but it was a health and safety apocalypse in the making ... hanging off a wall by one hand, jumping up & down on a teetering pile of boxes and packaging, in a bin large enough to swallow him alive, that's mounted on wheels. watched with bated breath for a while. (yes, my life lacks excitement.)


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got this through my letterbox. I hope it's not going to be one of _those_ summers again


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2014)

They're predicting shootings in advance now? Very Minority Report.


----------



## technical (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd steer clear of the area on August 5th then if the police know a shooting is going to happen


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Winot said:


> They're predicting shootings in advance now? Very Minority Report.



I just spotted that too! I imagine that will not go down too well


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Future Crime is here!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Future Crime is here!



Seems time travel is rife at the moment. I just read a report on a local Brixton website (dated today) saying that the 5th of August is '_nearly a month into the future_' despite the 'error' date in question being nearly two months into the future 


> There must have been some red faces around Brixton police station when someone realised that they'd sent out an appeal for assistance for a crime set on the 5th August - nearly a month into the future.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Seems time travel is rife at the moment. I just read a report on a local Brixton website (dated today) saying that the 5th of August is '_nearly a month into the future_' despite the 'error' date in question being nearly two months into the future


If you had a Saturday night like mine, you'd believe time travel was possible.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Smick (Jun 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Biggest load of bollocks going that story. They're to stop well discourage people injecting in the alcove.


I walked past it this morning, and have frequently done so in the past. I don't think it would be a place which attracts iv drug users. There are always loads of cops around, I think there is some form of a police facility without a police sign just along the road.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

The developers have changed their mind re what they want to do above Iceland.  Instead of the 24 student flats they have planning permission for, they're now applying for permission for 7 flats varying between 1 and 4 bedrooms.  I assume the reason is that will be more lucrative for sale   I wish they'd just get on with something.  That building has been empty for a ridiculous amount of time:

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N5O7UHBO67000

In other planning news, Premier Inn have applied for planning permission for a sign, so I'm guessing something might be happening soon.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

colacubes said:


> The developers have changed their mind re what they want to do above Iceland.  Instead of the 24 student flats they have planning permission for, they're now applying for permission for 7 flats varying between 1 and 4 bedrooms.  I assume the reason is that will be more lucrative for sale   I wish they'd just get on with something.  That building has been empty for a ridiculous amount of time:
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N5O7UHBO67000


Have you got any more info in this? It does sound like they're going for the £££££.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

Only as much as there is on the planning link.  It's worth having a read of the design statement.  There won't be any material changes to the externals of the building as it's locally listed.


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2014)

han said:


> Treating human beings like vermin/pigeons.


And we're not?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

I've had an update from the 'initial stage of co-production on the Brixton Central Masterplan Development Brief' and I'm delighted to learn that “community narratives” have been collected from 'key local people.'


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> And we're not?


I'm feeling a bit forlorn today. Please don't tip me over the edge...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> There are plenty of slow people - no pressure at all. More than 10% are slower than 30 mins for 3 miles / 5k and the slowest recorded times this week are just short of *40 minutes which is pretty much walking pace.* Whether those people are making an effort to beat their PBs I could not tell you.
> 
> Results here.
> 
> No excuses, Han!



Power walked the course this afternoon in the blistering sun, took me 45 minutes; i could not have walked faster. It was still a good work out.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Power walked the course this afternoon in the blistering sun, took me 45 minutes; i could not have walked faster. It was still a good work out.


That's good going in this heat! Did you go for a swim after?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> That's good going in this heat! Did you go for a swim after?


No, i can't swim. It would be worth paying the entrance fee just to use the poolside shower then jump in that water (shallow end) and cool down, really walked as hard as i could, drenched in sweat, i noticed the lido wasn't very busy.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Power walked the course this afternoon in the blistering sun, took me 45 minutes; I could not have walked faster. It was still a good work out.


Good on ya, fella. If you keep up your fitness drive - just a little bit, two or three times a week - you'll find your fitness will improve so quickly.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 9, 2014)

Coming out of the postal depot on Wynne Road a moment ago I noticed that the front of the building was covered in shrapnel damage, and that the top half had been rebuilt (you can see from where the pockmarks suddenly stop about five feet up). Sure enough, a high-explosive bomb fell right outside. A sobering thing to picture on a quiet street seventy years on.


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2014)

Another reminder about the 24th June laid back social meet / fucking mental piss up (*delete as appropriate).

Arrangements now slotting into place. ...

Effra Social from 4pm. England game kicks off at 5pm. I think they've only got a screen in one room though, so you can avoid the game by staying in the front room, or going outside in the (no doubt) blazing sunshine.


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2014)

Alas, I can't make it... 
Next time.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

I met Sean from Tidy Hair in Kaff last week. He couldn't stop thanking me/B Buzz/urban75 for the help he'd received and it was grand to see him up on his feet and looking very well indeed, although he still has a way to go.

Seeing him out and about seemed the more remarkable considering how bad things looked not so long ago. Well done to all those who helped out!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> <snip>It would be worth paying the entrance fee just to use the poolside shower then jump in that water (shallow end) and cool down, really walked as hard as i could, drenched in sweat, i noticed the lido wasn't very busy.


So you might think, but the pool's unheated - even at this time of year it's breathtakingly cold.  Well done on the walk in this heat and mugginess.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 9, 2014)

Greebo said:


> So you might think, but the pool's unheated - even at this time of year it's breathtakingly cold.  Well done on the walk in this heat and mugginess.



Going to make my season's debut at the Lido tomorrow morning (cheaper before 10am)


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Going to make my season's debut at the Lido tomorrow morning (cheaper before 10am)


Photos or STFU.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2014)

Greebo said:


> So you might think, but the pool's unheated - even at this time of year it's breathtakingly cold.  Well done on the walk in this heat and mugginess.



it was 21 degrees today!  Not breathtaking at all with the outside air temperature being so warm and muggy.  Merely refreshing!

Although I suppose it's all subjective.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Going to make my season's debut at the Lido tomorrow morning (cheaper before 10am)



best to go as near as possible to 10am - it gets really crowded with the pre-work crowd earlier on.  It's a fine line though.. leave it too near 10am and all the other "cheap ticket post work" swimmers are queuing up and you could accidentally tip over into 10:01am or worse!!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> best to go as near as possible to 10am - it gets really crowded with the pre-work crowd earlier on.  It's a fine line though.. leave it too near 10am and all the other "cheap ticket post work" swimmers are queuing up and you could accidentally tip over into 10:01am or worse!!



Good tip: After school drop-off then


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 9, 2014)

I was in the Lido at 8.25 this morning, didn't seem particularly crowded, or cold.
No queue for the showers afterwards even though, following re-furbishment, one still isn't working. How can that be? It's the first time I have been in since they re-opened the changing rooms. The spinner for wet cosies is a good addition.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I met Sean from Tidy Hair in Kaff last week. He couldn't stop thanking me/B Buzz/urban75 for the help he'd received and it was grand to see him up on his feet and looking very well indeed, although he still has a way to go.
> 
> Seeing him out and about seemed the more remarkable considering how bad things looked not so long ago. Well done to all those who helped out!


that is really good to hear.  I was wondering about him this week.   

His experience made me buy travel insurance for my daughter when she travelled this week in Europe.  She was all 'what's going to happen to me that the EHIC card won't cover?  you worry so much.  I'm not paying for it' etc  (that's the polite version I've typed here)

   I bought it anyway cos it would be me paying for her to be medically evacuated if it came to that


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I've had an update from the 'initial stage of co-production on the Brixton Central Masterplan Development Brief' and I'm delighted to learn that “community narratives” have been collected from 'key local people.'


oh.

Jolly good


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that is really good to hear.  I was wondering about him this week.
> 
> His experience made me buy travel insurance for my daughter when she travelled this week in Europe.  She was all 'what's going to happen to me that the EHIC card won't cover?  you worry so much.  I'm not paying for it' etc  (that's the polite version I've typed here)
> 
> I bought it anyway cos it would be me paying for her to be medically evacuated if it came to that


well, something good has come out of it.  I've said it before, I think travelling without adequate insurance is absolutely batshit.  And yet thousands of people do it


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 9, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I was in the Lido at 8.25 this morning, didn't seem particularly crowded, or cold.
> No queue for the showers afterwards even though, following re-furbishment, one still isn't working. How can that be? It's the first time I have been in since they re-opened the changing rooms. The spinner for wet cosies is a good addition.


When I was there on Saturday, there was quite a lot of water on the floor and some fellow swimmers told me they hadn't set up the cossie spinner properly and the water was literally just being squeezed straight onto the changing room floor! Still, nice idea...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> well, something good has come out of it.  I've said it before, I think travelling without adequate insurance is absolutely batshit.  And yet thousands of people do it


till you hear a story like Sean's it doesn't seem like a risk I don't think
I think I used to think that the EHIC card would cover most things   - my young daughter obviously thinks that 
I was really shocked to when I read about Sean and his partners experience and for a time it really didn't look good.  So glad to hear of the happier ending


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> till you hear a story like Sean's it doesn't seem like a risk I don't think
> I think I used to think that the EHIC card would cover most things   - my young daughter obviously thinks that


I've never thought that- I'm not sure where that idea comes from.  EHIC only gives you access to the local health system, if its a pay as you go, copayment or limited overhead system you could still end up paying a fortune.  Then there's repatriation.  The limited countries covered.  And there's non health stuff- missing flights, having stuff nicked, getting stuck somewhere….

Someone on my street is considering going to the US without insurance this summer with her 2 kids.  If something happens her grandchildren could still be paying the bills


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've never thought that- I'm not sure where that idea comes from.  EHIC only gives you access to the local health system, if its a pay as you go, copayment or limited overhead system you could still end up paying a fortune.  Then there's repatriation.  The limited countries covered.  And there's non health stuff- missing flights, having stuff nicked, getting stuck somewhere….
> 
> Someone on my street is considering going to the US without insurance this summer with her 2 kids.  If something happens her grandchildren could still be paying the bills


I am new to this board and hadn't heard about Sean's story - have just looked it up, how horrific! Glad he is back and recovering well.

I thought EHIC would cover you adequately from a medical point of view, but that's only in Europe so wouldn't apply in Egypt or US anyway. I am going to the US soon and this has reminded me I must get insurance sorted! I usually don't bother if I'm going to France but anywhere else I do, especially US where they won't do anything until they've seen your insurance papers...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've never thought that- I'm not sure where that idea comes from.  EHIC only gives you access to the local health system, if its a pay as you go, copayment or limited overhead system you could still end up paying a fortune.  Then there's repatriation.  The limited countries covered.  And there's non health stuff- missing flights, having stuff nicked, getting stuck somewhere….
> 
> Someone on my street is considering going to the US without insurance this summer with her 2 kids.  If something happens her grandchildren could still be paying the bills


I really don't travel much outside the UK so I'm not a typical example of knowledge but I know I thought the card covered me in europe
I have a travel insurance with my bank account so that's also stopped me looking into it more deeply
when I did a euro-rail travel with my daughter a few years back I did look into travel insurance but only to cover the cancellations / delays
As I'd booked all the different journeys myself in separate segments(feeling v pleased with the money I saved) non of it could be covered anyway except the first leg of the eurostar
next time I'd book it for more money through a booker so it could be covered as a whole

but anyway non of that is about the medical insurance needed


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

Ehic doesn't cover everything the NHS covers- it isn't like having the NHS in your wallet to carry round with you. It gets you what a resident of that country would get under basic state provision. So in France, for example, you'd have to pay in advance, collect your receipts and then reclaim the cost. You'd typically get about 70% of it back and it can take 3-6 months depending on what it is. And you'd only get the cost of any drugs back if they had been issued in a state pharmacy (they aren't called state pharmacies but the right name escapes me atm), some medical devices and therapies aren't covered cost wise but you are likely to have received them as part of your care without anyone telling you that eg physio.

E2a Miss-Shelf, Emmanusquelle


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2014)

This evening I will be sharing a Brixton Brewery Beer with my home made slug trap.
Die Fuckers!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> This evening I will be sharing a Brixton Brewery Beer with my home made slug trap.
> Die Fuckers!


Have fun


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

Do slug traps work in torrential rain?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

There's one hell of a row going on in Barrington Road. I can't see anything but there's been some crazy shouting and banging.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

Sun's out


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2014)

What are Pinnacle PSG doing round town? 
Are they a council contractor?


----------



## Onket (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yes.



Cheers


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 10, 2014)

All the traffic lights are out at the Acre Lane/Brixton Hill junction, bus chaos this morning


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

I *love* this retro style print of Stockwell Bus station: 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...dernist-architecture-of-stockwell-bus-garage/


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I *love* this retro style print of Stockwell Bus station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  There's an open day at Stockwell bus garage on 21st June as part of the year of the bus thingy.  You can go on a bus through the bus wash  

http://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/events-calendar#busgarages


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> There's an open day at Stockwell bus garage on 21st June as part of the year of the bus thingy.  You can go on a bus through the bus wash
> 
> http://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/events-calendar#busgarages


It's the Year Of The Bus too!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> It's the Year Of The Bus too!



I know


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 10, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> When I was there on Saturday, there was quite a lot of water on the floor and some fellow swimmers told me they hadn't set up the cossie spinner properly and the water was literally just being squeezed straight onto the changing room floor! Still, nice idea...


 

So that's why they have also provided a massive mop!

Good, though, for general mopping!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Power walked the course this afternoon in the blistering sun, took me 45 minutes; i could not have walked faster. It was still a good work out.



Got the course wrong , took first left at lido and up through tennis courts rather than second left up through BMX track, effectively a short cut. Also got the start/finish slightly wrong.
Got it all correct today and completed in 45:40:06 and it felt easier.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't know the Zodiac had a year of the bus


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Biggest load of bollocks going that story. They're to stop well discourage people injecting in the alcove.



Discouraging spiking with spikes.
Can't really see how that'd work, as the spikes aren't going to stop a user jacking up.  Lighting is the single biggest mechanism for discouraging injecting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> How would that work then?



It wouldn't.  I've seen chaotic users sitting in/on broken glass while shooting up, and non-chaotic users are probably going to be injecting themselves at home, not in a doorway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I've had an update from the 'initial stage of co-production on the Brixton Central Masterplan Development Brief' and I'm delighted to learn that “community narratives” have been collected from 'key local people.'



Just as long as one of the "key local people" isn't Brad Carroll.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any memories/photos of this old signal box by Loughborough Junction? And is there anything left of it at all?

I think I saw a glimpse of what may have been its base by one of the bridges... (it closed in 1981)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Power walked the course this afternoon in the blistering sun, took me 45 minutes; i could not have walked faster. It was still a good work out.



Ah, it was you doing the funny walk around the park! Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> well, something good has come out of it.  I've said it before, I think travelling without adequate insurance is absolutely batshit.  And yet thousands of people do it



For some of us, though, sometimes the only way we *can* travel, is uninsured.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Found an intact coconut at the top of Popes Road, i looked around for an owner but there was no one obvious. Took it home with me, i have a jigsaw, a power drill and a hammer; assuming i can open it would it be safe to eat? Also, should i put it in the fridge first?


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> For some of us, though, sometimes the only way we *can* travel, is uninsured.


Honestly, in that case I wouldn't travel.  Getting stuck halfway round the world unable to get home or pay for essential care just isn't worth it.  (and I say that as someone who gets grumpy if she hasn't been abroad in the last few weeks)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

No need to fridge coconuts.

http://www.wikihow.com/Open-a-Coconut


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> No need to fridge coconuts.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Open-a-Coconut


But so nice chilled...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Right, i'm going to wrap my phone in cling film, sellotape it to my bike handlebars and film myself riding through the water feature in Windrush Square, if all goes ok i will come home in one piece and YouTube it.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> Honestly, in that case I wouldn't travel.  Getting stuck halfway round the world unable to get home or pay for essential care just isn't worth it.  (and I say that as someone who gets grumpy if she hasn't been abroad in the last few weeks)


He'd only be going somewhere within the EU, staying somewhere extremely sedate, and carrying a fairly large cash reserve for anything not covered by EHIC in a medical emergency.  Travel insurance just for VP would be several hundred pounds.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Right, i'm going to wrap my phone in cling film, sellotape it to my bike handlebars and film myself riding naked through the water feature in Windrush Square, if all goes ok i will come home after my release and YouTube it.


Suggestion ^^


----------



## teuchter (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Found an intact coconut at the top of Popes Road, i looked around for an owner but there was no one obvious. Took it home with me, i have a jigsaw, a power drill and a hammer; assuming i can open it would it be safe to eat? Also, should i put it in the fridge first?
> 
> View attachment 55507


But look at its little face. It's terrified.


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2014)

First crack squirrels and now meth coconuts.


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Found an intact coconut at the top of Popes Road, i looked around for an owner but there was no one obvious. Took it home with me, i have a jigsaw, a power drill and a hammer; assuming i can open it would it be safe to eat? Also, should i put it in the fridge first?
> 
> View attachment 55507



Strap a poorly squirrel to it and hand Badgers the hammer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2014)

#squirrelgate


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2014)

are you unemployed by any chance dex?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> are you unemployed by any chance dex?



Chance has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 10, 2014)

That coconut looks surprised


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2014)

Greebo said:


> He'd only be going somewhere within the EU, staying somewhere extremely sedate, and carrying a fairly large cash reserve for anything not covered by EHIC in a medical emergency.  Travel insurance just for VP would be several hundred pounds.


We each make our own assessment of risk.... I'd pay hundreds for insurance not carry hundreds in cash to indemnify myself against a bill that could run into the thousands. Ymmv


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> We each make our own assessment of risk.... I'd pay hundreds for insurance not carry hundreds in cash to indemnify myself against a bill that could run into the thousands. Ymmv



I always get travel insurance - but this has probably been a mistake from a strict economic point of view.

Innate risk aversion means we over-rate risks and all too easily pay for them to go away.


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I always get travel insurance - but this has probably been a mistake from a strict economic point of view.
> 
> Innate risk aversion means we over-rate risks and all too easily pay for them to go away.


I disagree. The cost if it goes wrong is so exponential (plus the emotion/aggro/admin component) I don't think you can make the 'oh, I haven't broken my neck diving so my spend on insurance is a waste' assessment in the way you might with an extended warrantee on a fridge. I work in global healthcare, I know what the costs *can* be. And I was taken ill in Ireland when 3 months pregnant (so same language and very easy to navigate healthcare system) and have some idea of how stressful it is and how the peripheral costs mount up when you're on the other side.

Incidentally, I was at dinner last week with a mate's new partner who is a specialist repatriation nurse- when thing go to shit, she is sent out to oversee care (and make sure your dysentery or broken ankle doesn't become *whoops!* a hospital acquired infection, hepatitis or whatever) and then escorts people home. If it's simple, she costs about £50k to deploy, if she has to spend weeks getting you stable, then arrange a medical evac, and deal with a couple of crises on the way, she can cost £££££. But tbf if I did have an accident abroad, I'd love her to turn up with her two suitcases of western drugs and general take no prisoners worldview and rescue me . But it brought home how staggeringly expensive it could be.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I always get travel insurance - but this has probably been a mistake from a strict economic point of view.
> 
> Innate risk aversion means we over-rate risks and all too easily pay for them to go away.


 
Likelihood against impact though: travel insurance isn't that expensive(in relation to the overall costs of international travel)  -I think the chances of having to make a big claim are v low, but the potentially v high costs within that tiny risk concern me.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter's right. Risks have likelyhood and severity. Serious illness/injury while abroad is very unlikely, but incredibly severe. Always get insurance.


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes. It's household goods insurance that's worth a gamble.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Travel insurance should be available on the NHS. I have not fully worked it out but rich people should fund it along with those that travel. Most of the time all is fine, NHS is Quid's in. When something goes wrong the NHS comes and gets you.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Manter's right. Risks have likelyhood and severity. Serious illness/injury while abroad is very unlikely, but incredibly severe. Always get insurance.



After this, I'm not going anywhere. Otherwise, I stand by my point.


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> After this, I'm not going anywhere. Otherwise, I stand by my point.


But if you get insurance and have an accident, an incredibly hot Irish woman (did I mention that she is incredibly hot? the Northerner forgot how to finish sentences for a moment when she walked in) may turn up with suitcases full of drugs. Surely worth the price


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> But if you get insurance and have an accident, an incredibly hot Irish woman (did I mention that she is incredibly hot? the Northerner forgot how to finish sentences for a moment when she walked in) may turn up with suitcases full of drugs. Surely worth the price


I'm not going anywhere but even i'm tempted.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> But if you get insurance and have an accident, an incredibly hot Irish woman (did I mention that she is incredibly hot? the Northerner forgot how to finish sentences for a moment when she walked in) may turn up with suitcases full of drugs. Surely worth the price



How much would it cost for her to repatriate Dex from the Effra Social?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> But if you get insurance and have an accident, an incredibly hot Irish woman (did I mention that she is incredibly hot? the Northerner forgot how to finish sentences for a moment when she walked in) may turn up with suitcases full of drugs. Surely worth the price



Ok. I'm in


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Travel insurance should be available on the NHS. I have not fully worked it out but rich people should fund it along with those that travel.



Travel insurance is already funded by people who travel. If it was free on the NHS, it would also then be funded by people who don't travel. Did I misread your post? If I haven't misread it, this may be my new favourite post; Lord knows I'm a sucker for any policy which starts with "I have not fully worked it out but ..."


----------



## teuchter (Jun 10, 2014)

I think that nice hotels should be on the NHS as well. And jetskis.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 10, 2014)

So I went in to Federation this week, after not going there for months and months and months and I really felt that it had changed; they were not as friendly or welcoming as they used to be. The tea and coffee were good and that's the main thing but it was not like the good old days... I don't think that just because I'm paying for something they are selling that I deserve a smile or a pretend 60 second friendship or any of that shit but, y'know, a response to my 'Hello' or some eye contact would be nice...
Has anybody else noticed this or similar changes in other places since the village has become so popular?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 10, 2014)

It's always a risk when one engages in self deprecating humour that unhinged types may misinterpret that as an opportunity to attack not that they need any excuse. Perhaps they are not getting enough sunshine and this has left them more constipated than usual.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So I went in to Federation this week, after not going there for months and months and months and I really felt that it had changed; they were not as friendly or welcoming as they used to be. The tea and coffee were good and that's the main thing but it was not like the good old days... I don't think that just because I'm paying for something they are selling that I deserve a smile or a pretend 60 second friendship or any of that shit but, y'know, a response to my 'Hello' or some eye contact would be nice...
> Has anybody else noticed this or similar changes in other places since the village has become so popular?


Oh, I gave up on Federation a long time ago. The staff seem to change every other week and I imagine it's going to be quite stressful working there now. 

It's a shame. I used to love the place but, like you, it just doesn't feel the same to me anymore. That's the price of success, I guess.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's always a risk when one engages in self deprecating humour that unhinged types may misinterpret that as an opportunity to attack not that they need any excuse. Perhaps they are not getting enough sunshine and this has left them more constipated than usual.



coffee is usually good on the bowels


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, I gave up on Federation a long time ago. The staff seem to change every other week and I imagine it's going to be quite stressful working there now.
> 
> It's a shame. I used to love the place but, like you, it just doesn't feel the same to me anymore. That's the price of success, I guess.


Yeah it must be quite stressful and hard going there when it's really busy (it wasn't when I was in but in general I'm sure it is) and it's often a thankless job but the staff have always been good at recognising regulars and welcoming people, I suppose with the volume of customers they now get that's going to go out of the window. It's a shame. I used to really love it too but I wouldn't go out of my way for it now.
Gone are the days of two enthusiastic men and a dining table, good old days...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 10, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah it must be quite stressful and hard going there when it's really busy (it wasn't when I was in but in general I'm sure it is) and it's often a thankless job but the staff have always been good at recognising regulars and welcoming people, I suppose with the volume of customers they now get that's going to go out of the window. It's a shame. I used to really love it too but I wouldn't go out of my way for it now.
> Gone are the days of two enthusiastic men and a dining table, good old days...



They are not likely to be well paid. The coffee is good and they know how to use the coffee machine. Which is not that easy. 

I find the coffee places in Brixton Station road more interesting ( and cheaper). The Portuguese Cafe and the Eritrean internet cafe where you can sit outside. 

There is coffee place I use in Soho square. Nude Expresso run by Australians. Australians are really into coffee. They make their own. Its is friendly and they will chat. Also has a hot Polish manageress.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I find the coffee places in Brixton Station road more interesting ( and cheaper). The Portuguese Cafe and the Eritrean internet cafe where you can sit outside.


Yeah, I haven't tried those places yet, cheers



> There is coffee place I use in Soho square. Nude Expresso run by Australians. Australians are really into coffee. They make their own. Its is friendly and they will chat.


This is probably closer to me now anyway. Luckily I have loads of nice coffee shops near my place but Federation was my favourite when I lived in Brixton.
I'll try that place out though. Go and have an Honest burger in Soho and a coffee in that place and it will almost be like being in Brixton three years ago.



> Also has a hot Polish manageress.


OBJECTIFICATION!!11!!11! 
(I quite fancied one of the guys who ran Federation though  /  )


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, I gave up on Federation a long time ago. The staff seem to change every other week and I imagine it's going to be quite stressful working there now.



The staff turnover is extreme. Pretty humourless crew in there last Friday.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Gone are the days of two enthusiastic men and a dining table, good old days...



Absolutely. In their first week, I recall transporting their strange and wonderful elixir - flat white! - back home for my wife to sample.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2014)

Not to mention their delicious golden imports: anzac biscuits.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This is probably closer to me now anyway. Luckily I have loads of nice coffee shops near my place but Federation was my favourite when I lived in Brixton.
> I'll try that place out though. Go and have an Honest burger in Soho and a coffee in that place and it will almost be like being in Brixton three years ago.
> 
> 
> ...



Objectification- what can I say.

The food looks good in Soho square Nude Expresso. Bit pricey for me. They also sell the coffee they roast themselves.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Not to mention their delicious golden imports: anzac biscuits.



They gave us a huge box of those for our street party two years ago - literally hundreds!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> They gave us a huge box of those for our street party two years ago - literally hundreds!


Ah, that's really lovely. I think they were really nice guys y'know, they always seemed to be involved with and helping out other traders as well as being friendly to locals and regular customers, it made them feel a part of the community in a way a lot of the Village traders weren't. It's a real shame that's not the case any more. (I'm not basing _all_ of this on my solitary visit but my companion who also used to frequent Federation a lot and doesn't any more agreed with my observation)

Anyway. ShiftyJunior used to love their brownies, somebody gave him a free one because it was around the time of his birthday and he pledged his eternal allegiance to their brownies. He hasn't been there for about a year and he still thinks of them as the gold standard brownies.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ah, that's really lovely. I think they were really nice guys y'know, they always seemed to be involved with and helping out other traders as well as being friendly to locals and regular customers, it made them feel a part of the community in a way a lot of the Village traders weren't



Love to know what the two guys are up to. I see them wandering around Brixton from time to time.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Love to know what the two guys are up to. I see them wandering around Brixton from time to time.


I chatted to one a few weeks back - apparently they're still just doing the coffee thing but no longer working in the shop. I always liked the two owners.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> It's the Year Of The Bus too!


how did I not know about this strange and wondrous thing?

ps what happens in the year of the bus?
I want celebratory hail and rides
I want special letter buses commissioned
I want magical mystery bus tours


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how did I not know about this strange and wondrous thing?
> 
> ps what happens in the year of the bus?
> I want celebratory hail and rides
> ...


Well, there's an open day at Stockwell Bus Garage on the 21st June, for starters!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone have any memories/photos of this old signal box by Loughborough Junction? And is there anything left of it at all?
> 
> I think I saw a glimpse of what may have been its base by one of the bridges... (it closed in 1981)
> 
> View attachment 55506



I'd be interested to know more too. The location is just to the north of Loughborough Junction station, on th eline towards Blackfriars, right?

There was also a signal box at Cambria Junction (near the kid's play area in Ruskin Park) and very few photos of it seem to exist. It looks like it was also of quite an unusual design.






http://www.semgonline.com/location/signalboxes/sbcambriajcn.html


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 11, 2014)

I noticed this morning that the sliver of land just down from Jamm (opposite the Crown and Anchor) that has laid empty for as long as I can remember now has a big Lexadon poster on the gate that separates it from the road. I was on the bus when I went past and couldn't see a planning application however...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> Do slug traps work in torrential rain?



The answer is yes, but not as well.

Rainy night: 2 slippery slugs, 1 snail
Dry night: 23 slippery slugs





_wah ha ha ha ha ha..._


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 11, 2014)

The Feds lads are still the bosses of the business, but they have more underlings these days. I was talking to one a few days ago and heard that their rent's being regularly pushed up; there might come a point where the Brixton Square price-inflation effect runs so hot that Feds would have to close down or make the coffe (even) more expensive.

IMO the staff are actually getting a lot better at being a bit less hip and a bit more friendly  (*but then I'm a daily customer so YMMV) - but the sheer weight of punters does mean it can get a bit less intimate at times. TBH my problems with Fed's rise have more been to do with massive queues and poncy punters who really want to pay for an espresso with a credit card, than the staffing. (Although they are often very very bad at bringing coffee + food at the same time, but this is first world problem territory surely.) The coffee is still brilliant nearly all the time (*yes you do sometimes still get a stinker but it's rare.) They're not humourless up-themselves trendsters like lots of the ones working the machines in similar indie establishments in central London, imho.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> The Feds lads are still the bosses of the business, but they have more underlings these days. I was talking to one a few days ago and heard that their rent's being regularly pushed up; there might come a point where the Brixton Square price-inflation effect runs so hot that Feds would have to close down or make the coffe (even) more expensive.
> 
> IMO the staff are actually getting a lot better at being a bit less hip and a bit more friendly  (*but then I'm a daily customer so YMMV) - but the sheer weight of punters does mean it can get a bit less intimate at times. TBH my problems with Fed's rise have more been to do with massive queues and poncy punters who really want to pay for an espresso with a credit card, than the staffing. (Although they are often very very bad at bringing coffee + food at the same time, but this is first world problem territory surely.) The coffee is still brilliant nearly all the time (*yes you do sometimes still get a stinker but it's rare.) They're not humourless up-themselves trendsters like lots of the ones working the machines in similar indie establishments in central London, imho.



The chaps are OK ... for kiwis.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> The coffee is still brilliant nearly all the time (*yes you do sometimes still get a stinker but it's rare.) They're not humourless up-themselves trendsters like lots of the ones working the machines in similar indie establishments in central London, imho.


I think the standard of coffee has definitely gone down. 

That's not to say that they still don't serve a decent cup, because they do, but there's better to be found elsewhere now. I prefer the coffee in the Blue Turtle in Oasis, and it's a whole load cheaper too.


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The answer is yes, but not as well.
> 
> Rainy night: 2 slippery slugs, 1 snail
> Dry night: 23 slippery slugs
> ...



Are you trying to catch snails too? 

If so- http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/garden-snails-the-eating-thereof.321915/


----------



## gabi (Jun 11, 2014)

I think what we need is a highly overrated flash in the pan shit band to mount a protest against Flat Whites & Muffins or whatever the fuck this place calls itself. Fuck gentrification.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> I think what we need is a highly overrated flash in the pan shit band to mount a protest against Flat Whites & Muffins or whatever the fuck this place calls itself. Fuck gentrification.


You really need to get over your 'thing' about the Fat White Family, you know.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

It would be better if they were called flat white family though.


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2014)

Skinny Latte Family.

That joke has probably been done.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It would be better if they were called flat white family though.


Why's that then?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Why's that then?


Because I say so.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Because I say so.


You're wrong. As usual.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

Who is winning the thread this month?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Who is winning the thread this month?


Who is your money on Mr Badgers?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> You're wrong. As usual.


What was the correct answer?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Who is your money on Mr Badgers?



I think we are all winners


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I think we are all winners


We should all give ourselves a big pat on the back.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What was the correct answer?


Sorry, but I've lost interest already. You do that to me these days. So many more interesting things to be getting on with, and so many more interesting conversations to be had, you see. Happy days!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

Back on to actually interesting topics, here's the inside of the 6 Somerleyon Road building  as seen last Thursday at their, err, party night.  Looks a nice space.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, and the remains of this sign has finally given up the ghost and fallen down. The shop doesn't look any better.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, and the remains of this sign has finally given up the ghost and fallen down. The shop doesn't look any better.
> 
> View attachment 55596



Unbelievable


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I think we are all winners


Awesome, I never win a damn thing.

What's the prize?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> What's the prize?



A coffee


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are you trying to catch snails too?
> 
> If so- http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/garden-snails-the-eating-thereof.321915/


All welcome. 

Not sure that thread has successfully challenged my squeamish ways...


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm just too bloody lazy to go outside and check it out but... there seems to be some kinda hippy-clappy-religious singing going on opposite the Tube - can anyone enlighten me? Doesn't have the sweet, sweet, painfully sharp tones of the Korean Christians who used to perform on an electric keyboard outside KFC on the weekends... wonder if it's connected to the Buddhist Centre on Tunstall Road? But deffo sounds Christian-y... Thanks, Brixton hive-mind!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2014)

kikiscrumbles said:


> I'm just too bloody lazy to go outside and check it out but... there seems to be some kinda hippy-clappy-religious singing going on opposite the Tube - can anyone enlighten me? Doesn't have the sweet, sweet, painfully sharp tones of the Korean Christians who used to perform on an electric keyboard outside KFC on the weekends... wonder if it's connected to the Buddhist Centre on Tunstall Road? But deffo sounds Christian-y... Thanks, Brixton hive-mind!



It was the Buddhists on Tunstall Rd.  I walked past there about an hour ago and they were in full swing.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 11, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Unbelievable


I think it's really sad to watch a shop die.  

Eventually it becomes like a black pit of doom with all the hopes of its proprietor slowly dying with it.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 11, 2014)

Goodness - a truly glorious moon over Brixton tonight.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2014)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Goodness - a truly glorious moon over Brixton tonight.


The Moon will technically be full this Friday (13th) at 4 in the morning, so tomorrow and Friday nights will be beautiful too..


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2014)

I was at the Sun And Doves tonight. It's really rather a good pub. There was some good ales on tap and there was free live entertainment on offer too.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

All the hipsters will go there now.


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> All the hipsters will go there now.



Nah it's in SE5.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought they just took over after places were mentioned on here?


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Must get a modern day version of a World Cup wallchart fixtures list thing. But later, watching Saturday Kitchen now.


There's one in today's Metro.


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 12, 2014)

kikiscrumbles said:


> I'm just too bloody lazy to go outside and check it out but... there seems to be some kinda hippy-clappy-religious singing going on opposite the Tube - can anyone enlighten me? Doesn't have the sweet, sweet, painfully sharp tones of the Korean Christians who used to perform on an electric keyboard outside KFC on the weekends... wonder if it's connected to the Buddhist Centre on Tunstall Road? But deffo sounds Christian-y... Thanks, Brixton hive-mind!




I resent having to listen to god botherers on the street. Never get how they're allowed to stand there dripping poison into other people's ears - but if I was to stand up there saying 'god is a lie. You Are responsible for your own actions and making the world a better place' I bet I'd get moved on sharpish!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> I resent having to listen to god botherers on the street. Never get how they're allowed to stand there dripping poison into other people's ears - but if I was to stand up there saying 'god is a lie. You Are responsible for your own actions and making the world a better place' I bet I'd get moved on sharpish!



I would find it odd for Brixton to not have people trying to persuade you to share their beliefs - whether it's about politics, gods, or anything else. This is part of Brixton's charm. Please do add to the chorus of persuaders with your "god is a lie".


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I've lost interest already. You do that to me these days. So many more interesting things to be getting on with, and so many more interesting conversations to be had, you see. Happy days!


Classic Editor.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Classic Editor.


I'll try and reach for 'Vintage Editor' next time.


----------



## Smick (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> There's one in today's Metro.


I hate the Metro. I used to troll the letters page of the Irish version, even long after I had moved over here.

But the headlines on the front cover are enough to put me off.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

Its good to see that the music temple in Granville arcade is opening up again.One of few places  left in Brixton specializing in reggae.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

** weather warning, wearing a hat at a jaunty angle for prolonged periods in the sun can leave a tell tale diagonal stripe across ones forehead.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ** weather warning, wearing a hat at a jaunty angle for prolonged periods in the sun can leave a tell tale diagonal stripe across ones forehead.


 
the twat sash.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its good to see that the music temple in Granville arcade is opening up again.One of few places  left in Brixton specializing in reggae.



Simon or Claudia? I'm sort of glad it closed for a while as it saved me money, but now I appear to have a box of stuff for resale. Hopefully Simon's back - he didn't have a good year last year.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Simon or Claudia? I'm sort of glad it closed for a while as it saved me money, but now I appear to have a box of stuff for resale. Hopefully Simon's back - he didn't have a good year last year.


Simon is back and looking well.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Simon or Claudia? I'm sort of glad it closed for a while as it saved me money, but now I appear to have a box of stuff for resale. Hopefully Simon's back - he didn't have a good year last year.


You have a pm!


----------



## ringo (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its good to see that the music temple in Granville arcade is opening up again.One of few places  left in Brixton specializing in reggae.



Good news, must pop in


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I hate the Metro. I used to troll the letters page of the Irish version, even long after I had moved over here.
> 
> But the headlines on the front cover are enough to put me off.


Yes, it's a pretty poor paper tbf.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I hate the Metro. I used to troll the letters page of the Irish version, even long after I had moved over here.


 Looks like there's no shortage of people trolling the London version either...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> the twat sash.


Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........




> so apparently this is the latest trend in mens swimwear! As modelled by Harry and Bobbie from TOWIE



.....which may soon be on display down the Lido


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........
> 
> View attachment 55635
> 
> ...


Obvious really. It's a ding-a-ling sling.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

*hurls*


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Obvious really. It's a ding-a-ling sling.


also comes in comes in other colours to co-ordinate with lager, stout and IPA


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## snowy_again (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........
> 
> ....which may soon be on display down the Lido



There's a current Ronaldo esque man there on a daily basis in bright red budgie smugglers...


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Obvious really. It's a ding-a-ling sling.



... or a wang boomerang.

whatever you call it, it HURTS MY EYES and makes me wince on behalf of the cismale gender. I don't even dare to ask for a reverse view to solve the mystery of how it's anchored, or TO WHAT. eeeeurgh.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> also comes in comes in other colours to co-ordinate with lager, stout and IPA


Can you get one that points downwards?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can you get one that points downwards?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........
> 
> View attachment 55635
> 
> ...



i'm actually speechless right now.  i thought i'd seen it all.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


>


The shock in those eyes


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

my mind is actually blown.

someone must be paying them to do that.  'specially the one in the white.  he's all shrimpy and hairless with his winky all wrapped up in that stupid thing.  he looks like a child whose got tangled in his pants trying to get dressed and is styling it out.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


>


Oh and thanks Maate for modelling that for us all


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

it's like he read some paedophile's Draco Malfoy slashfic and thought "that's the look for me".


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can you get one that points downwards?


Yes if you live south of the Equator


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Yes if you live south of the Equator


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Oh and thanks Maate for modelling that for us all


Well I was just so proud that I could fill it right to the tip that I wanted to show the World!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Well I was just so proud that I could fill it right to the tip that I wanted to show the World!


yeah i thought you might be it takes balls to do it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Well I was just so proud that I could fill it right to the tip that I wanted to show the World!


i'm impressed....... it doesnt look like it's watertight at all.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> i'm impressed....... it doesnt look like it's watertight at all.


It's not at first but it gets better after a week or two of constant use.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> There's one in today's Metro.



I made my own one using Google calendar.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope you printed it out.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........
> 
> View attachment 55635
> 
> ...



Euuurrchhhh

The white one reminds me of one of those sling shot things that dog owners use to throw a ball for their pets...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Euuurrchhhh
> 
> The white one reminds me of one of those sling shot things that dog owners use to throw a ball for their pets...



FUCK YES!  that is exactly what it is, with his testicles and wee man playing the role of a chewed up slobber soaked tennis ball.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2014)

if anyone has any photoshop skills and can photoshop one of those onto michaelangelo's david i will be eternally grateful.  and use it as my avatar


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2014)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Will that be allowed? I had an avatar picture of a hairy arse and it got deleted.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm struggling to understand how those things work re. the laws of physics etc.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Challenge accepted


I was thinking more David slaying Goliath - perfect slingshot...


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'm struggling to understand how those things work re. the laws of physics etc.


Maybe it's underwired?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Maybe it's underwired?


Find out and report back to the group please.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Apparently it's underwired.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 12, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> I resent having to listen to god botherers on the street. Never get how they're allowed to stand there dripping poison into other people's ears - but if I was to stand up there saying 'god is a lie. You Are responsible for your own actions and making the world a better place' I bet I'd get moved on sharpish!



Get a megaphone and give it a try.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Can you think of an equally snappy name for these...........
> 
> View attachment 55635
> 
> ...



just when you thought it was safe to go in the water....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> just when you thought it was safe to go in the water....



I just showed this to my OH and my 12 year old daughter told us she's already seen it via instagram


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I just showed this to my OH and my 12 year old daughter told us she's already seen it via instagram


zenie shared it on Facebook yesterday but I thought it was impolite to mention it


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Must get a modern day version of a World Cup wallchart fixtures list thing. But later, watching Saturday Kitchen now.


There's one in today's London Evening Standard.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 55641



I would get that seen to asap if I were him.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> zenie shared it on Facebook yesterday but I thought it was impolite to mention it



you are too kind but I am well aware of my social networks inadequacies


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 12, 2014)

In a brief segue - cracking moon again tonight.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> In a brief segue - cracking moon again tonight.


still daylight up on the hill


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 12, 2014)

In another segue - I so love the genuine, old-school diversity of Brixton [and no, I'm not talking 'edgy' bollox here] - just hearing the enormous roars from the Brazilian households on my street when their team scored... I don't really follow footie and I'm no apologist for the World Cup per se... but I do bloody love Brixton! [and the moon...]


----------



## leanderman (Jun 12, 2014)

kikiscrumbles said:


> In another segue - I so love the genuine, old-school diversity of Brixton [and no, I'm not talking 'edgy' bollox here] - just hearing the enormous roars from the Brazilian households on my street when their team scored... I don't really follow footie and I'm no apologist for the World Cup per se... but I do bloody love Brixton! [and the moon...]



Pretty sure there are no Brazilians on this street.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> There's one in today's London Evening Standard.



It's good for cleaning Windows. I'm happy with my self made Google calendar.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Pretty sure there are no Brazilians on this street.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's good for cleaning Windows. I'm happy with my self made Google calendar.


Have you printed it out though?!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Watched the opening match in the Canterbury Arms with another Urbanite, had a lovely chat with Brian pre match. He is an old dog that has chased every bone but he still has a keen eye and a combative mind. I think it's fair to say he is a Brixton legend.
Excellent way to wind down after a busy day.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have you printed it out though?!



It's on the Cloud.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Doesn't sound much like a wallchart, to me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> It's on the Cloud.



Ctrl P might work


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Doesn't sound much like a wallchart, to me.



When was the time you cleaned your ears out?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Ctrl P might work



I never use keyboard shortcuts but i just tried that and it is up to your usual standard of posts  but it's on the Cloud.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> In a brief segue - cracking moon again tonight.



I just logged on to post that too 
huge bright full moon disappearing behind a sea of clouds


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I just logged on to post that too
> huge bright full moon disappearing behind a sea of clouds


I love that, "a sea of clouds."


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sure full moons are not usually this good


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 13, 2014)

its going to be a friday 13th honey moon - near the earth or something


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Watched the opening match in the Canterbury Arms with another Urbanite, had a lovely chat with Brian pre match. He is an old dog that has chased every bone but he still has a keen eye and a combative mind. I think it's fair to say he is a Brixton legend.
> Excellent way to wind down after a busy day.



Just an after thought, but if any other Urbanites want to watch a match or two at the Canterbury PM me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2014)

On the subject of bullying, raised elsewhere.
A degree of bullying occurs on this thread that is why I have always refered to it as a dirty old river.
For the first time I have had to put two people on ignore, which will distort my view of this and other threads. Moreover, I have had to limit other users access to my profile page because of the actions of others. 
With regards to the Board I have no suggestions to offer about how these issues get dealt with given the nature of the bullying.

I don't mind disagreement or robust discussion, those things are healthy. I do object to being targeted by unhinged posters and their miserable minions.
I feel like I don't want to post on this thread any longer. I see it in other forums as well, more intense so I steer clear of them.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2014)

Examples would be good. I've not seen anyone bully you on here, Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When was the time you cleaned your ears out?


Seems a bit of a harsh reply. You were talking about a wallchart, so I asked if you'd printed the one you found.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> On the subject of bullying, raised elsewhere.
> A degree of bullying occurs on this thread that is why I have always refered to it as a dirty old river.
> For the first time I have had to put two people on ignore, which will distort my view of this and other threads. Moreover, I have had to limit other users access to my profile page because of the actions of others.
> With regards to the Board I have no suggestions to offer about how these issues get dealt with given the nature of the bullying.
> ...



Putting people on ignore helps me like this thread a lot more, as the ones I ignored are just snipers and never have any news, which is the reason why I come here. In my situation it doesn't distort the thread; just makes it a lot quicker to read.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> For the first time I have had to put two people on ignore, which will distort my view of this and other threads.


Nowt wrong with putting people on ignore. I tend to ignore posters who get militant about what Brixton is/should be but have no real connection past or present with the area. It amazes me that some people are so bored / dull / frustrated that they adopt Brixton as a virtual home and see fit to lecture people who actually live here. I try to imagine what it would take to make me have strong opinions about the every day goings on in a small residential suburb of Cardiff, for instance, and lecture the people who live there and I think I would rather eat my own faecal matter. Others I ignore because they can't resist descending into basic insults, innuendo and aggressive speak - not necessarily at me - but it's bloody tedious all the same.


----------



## passivejoe (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought the 'ignore' button just sent a spiteful little message to the relevant poster saying something like "Passivejoe is ignoring you. And he's doing it in front of your friends. Look... he's still doing it. What have you ever done to him, eh? Now he's purposefully avoiding eye contact."


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> I thought the 'ignore' button just sent a spiteful little message to the relevant poster saying something like "Passivejoe is ignoring you. And he's doing it in front of your friends. Look... he's still doing it. What have you ever done to him, eh? Now he's purposefully avoiding eye contact."


No. The only one you get a notification for is following. You get a faintly disturbing 'name is following you' message and spend the next week looking nervously over your shoulder


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Nowt wrong with putting people on ignore. I tend to ignore posters who get militant about what Brixton is/should be but have no real connection past or present with the area. It amazes me that some people are so bored / dull / frustrated that they adopt Brixton as a virtual home and see fit to lecture people who actually live here. I try to imagine what it would take to make me have strong opinions about the every day goings on in a small residential suburb of Cardiff, for instance, and lecture the people who live there and I think I would rather eat my own faecal matter. Others I ignore because they can't resist descending into basic insults, innuendo and aggressive speak - not necessarily at me - but it's bloody tedious all the same.


Personally I am more than happy to lecture the people of suburban Cardiff on the way they should lead their lives.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where in Brixton I can get an angle grinder mended?  Ideally while I wait and who is willing to tell me what I've done to it without doing the 'silly little girl playing with power tool, leave it to the big boys' spiel.  Or am I asking for the moon on a stick?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2014)

The Makerspace thing in Herne Hill?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> The Makerspace thing in Herne Hill?


Good idea Crispy


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know where in Brixton I can get an angle grinder mended?  Ideally while I wait and who is willing to tell me what I've done to it without doing the 'silly little girl playing with power tool, leave it to the big boys' spiel.  Or am I asking for the moon on a stick?


These guys have fixed things for me before 
www.premierplant*hire*.co.uk/

But angle grinders are so cheap you would probably be better off buying one.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know where in Brixton I can get an angle grinder mended?  Ideally while I wait and who is willing to tell me what I've done to it without doing the 'silly little girl playing with power tool, leave it to the big boys' spiel.  Or am I asking for the moon on a stick?


Makerspace is a good idea.If it's not a cheap DIY S.J.Carter at 10 Camberwell New Road do a good repair service probably not the cheapest but they know their job.
If it just doesn't work try and find someone with a multimeter to check it out.They should be able to tell if it's something simple like a broken cable or some such or if the motor is burnt out,in which case you may as well toss it and buy another.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> These guys have fixed things for me before
> www.premierplant*hire*.co.uk/
> 
> But angle grinders are so cheap you would probably be better off buying one.


Thx

This one is new!  I've only used it twice…. I can't get the grinder plate off- I can't believe I'm just not strong enough….


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Makerspace is a good idea.If it's not a cheap DIY S.J.Carter at 10 Camberwell New Road do a good repair service probably not the cheapest but they know their job.
> If it just doesn't work try and find someone with a multimeter to check it out.They should be able to tell if it's something simple like a broken cable or some such or if the motor is burnt out,in which case you may as well toss it and buy another.


thx, good idea (and snowy_again ).  Its not the engine, its mechanical iyswim.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know where in Brixton I can get an angle grinder mended?



Waaaait a minute... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27784636


----------



## peterkro (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thx
> 
> This one is new!  I've only used it twice…. I can't get the grinder plate off- I can't believe I'm just not strong enough….


Are you using the spanner to hold the shaft and then the tool with the two pins on it to remove the plate.
If you are and it won't move (they can be very tight) get someone else to hold the spanner then use one hand to hold pin tool in place and then whack the handle of the tool with a hammer.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thx
> 
> This one is new!  I've only used it twice…. I can't get the grinder plate off- I can't believe I'm just not strong enough….


Why wont it come off. Spunning or too tight? Have you whacked key with a hammer? And are you sire you're going the rigjt way?


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Waaaait a minute... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27784636


Busted


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Are you using the spanner to hold the shaft and then the tool with the two pins on it to remove the plate.
> If you are and it won't move (they can be very tight) get someone else to hold the spanner then use one hand to hold pin tool in place and then whack the handle of the tool with a hammer.


It's got a shaft lock, you don't need a spanner (a spanner would be easier tbh).... I've depressed the shaft lock, the spindle is locking, I have double checked I'm going the right way- anticlockwise- (thanks Rushy, how daft do you think I am  ) and the bloody thing won't move. I don't think it's tight *enough* because the disk still has lateral movement, but it won't move clockwise either. So I'm a bit . 

It was bloody hard to put on because the damn lock nut wrench is badly designed.... But


----------



## peterkro (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> It's got a shaft lock, you don't need a spanner (a spanner would be easier tbh).... I've depressed the shaft lock, the spindle is locking, I have double checked I'm going the right way- anticlockwise- (thanks Rushy, how daft do you think I am  ) and the bloody thing won't move. I don't think it's tight *enough* because the disk still has lateral movement, but it won't move clockwise either. So I'm a bit .
> 
> It was bloody hard to put on because the damn lock nut wrench is badly designed.... But


O.K. I just assumed it didn't have a shaft lock.
Put your fingers behind the wheel or whatevers on it then with your thumb over the tool with the pins hold that securely with the pins fully engaged then whack the end of the handle with a hammer, a heavyish hammer is best.Don't go mad and put your entire weight behind it,those shaft locks are not the strongest things in the world.
Perseverance and a bit of brute strength should prevail.

( I just noticed the "lateral movement" bit depending on what you are using,grinding pad,cutting disk or whatever you may need a collar to ensure the lock nut holds properly.
There should be a collar or collars included in the box for this.)


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

Thankyou, will try when the boy has gone to bed.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thankyou, will try when the boy has gone to bed.


Just to add. Cutting discs are thin and grinding discs much thicker so for a cutting disc the collar goes on one way and for grinding discs the other.Sanding discs have rubber backing pads which is sometimes where the collars come in.
I'm guessing if there is lateral looseness it needs to go on the other way.
If you can bear to watch this git past his safety bollocks it explains better than I can with words:


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thankyou, will try when the boy has gone to bed.


Perfect time to angle grind. 


Manter said:


> It's got a shaft lock, you don't need a spanner (a spanner would be easier tbh).... I've depressed the shaft lock, the spindle is locking, I have double checked I'm going the right way- anticlockwise- (thanks Rushy, how daft do you think I am  )



No more or less so than your average angle grinder user...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know where in Brixton I can get an angle grinder mended?  Ideally while I wait and who is willing to tell me what I've done to it without doing the 'silly little girl playing with power tool, leave it to the big boys' spiel.  Or am I asking for the moon on a stick?





Greebo said:


> Good idea Crispy


Oh yes 
On the evening of Wednesday 25th we're hosting a Restart Party, which has exactly those aims - fixing things whilst explaining what's broken so that you gain a greater understanding of your machines. http://www.meetup.com/Restarters-London/events/188223242/

Get there early to avoid the queue!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2014)

Grinder

/puerile.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Just to add. Cutting discs are thin and grinding discs much thicker so for a cutting disc the collar goes on one way and for grinding discs the other.Sanding discs have rubber backing pads which is sometimes where the collars come in.
> I'm guessing if there is lateral looseness it needs to go on the other way.
> If you can bear to watch this git past his safety bollocks it explains better than I can with words:



Def on the right way. I have a horrid feeling it's bent


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Perfect time to angle grind.
> 
> 
> No more or less so than your average angle grinder user...


I'm not going to be grinding. Just hitting things with hammers. And he's my son, that's virtually a lullaby...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Oh yes
> On the evening of Wednesday 25th we're hosting a Restart Party, which has exactly those aims - fixing things whilst explaining what's broken so that you gain a greater understanding of your machines. http://www.meetup.com/Restarters-London/events/188223242/
> 
> Get there early to avoid the queue!


I'd like to change the heavy expanding cable on my dad's 1970s pioneer se20 a head phones to a lighter and shorter cable with 3.5mm jack. How possible is that?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'd like to change the heavy expanding cable on my dad's 1970s pioneer se20 a head phones to a lighter and shorter cable with 3.5mm jack. How possible is that?


Very possible. You'd need to bring your own plug and wire (or pre-made cable) but it should be  simple soldering job


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

Yay, off to trooping of the colour tomorrow 

***awaits inevitable anti-monarchist whinging***


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Yay, off to trooping of the colour tomorrow
> 
> ***awaits inevitable anti-monarchist, anti-fuck-knows-what whinging***



I've never been and I should really as someone interested in London's history. Have a good time.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

*makes note to self not to get a bus into Central London tomorrow*


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

Probably a good idea manter, although most of Central London will be fine. Just avoid Whitehall and St James Park I reckon?


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Probably a good idea manter, although most of Central London will be fine. Just avoid Whitehall and St James Park I reckon?


All the buses from Brixton will be a bit fucked though, won't they? They all go a bit close...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

Certainly two of them go up Whitehall. Next job is to check whether the road is closed to traffic


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

And there's the answer.... Annoying http://content.met.police.uk/cs/Sat...goBlobs&blobwhere=1283743967460&ssbinary=true


----------



## leanderman (Jun 13, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Yay, off to trooping of the colour tomorrow
> 
> ***awaits inevitable anti-monarchist whinging***



A pedant notes that it (added) is Trooping the Colour (no 'of')

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trooping_the_colour


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

You're quite right, I added an errant of in my excitement. You're also a pedant cunt


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2014)

Pedant OF cunt.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

And technically you missed the word "it" from your sentence?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 13, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Yay, off to trooping of the colour tomorrow
> 
> ***awaits inevitable anti-monarchist whinging***



I'm anti-military but there is an undeniable beauty and magic in military pageantry


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I'm anti-military



Can't not have a military, that would be crazy 



Sirena said:


> there is an undeniable beauty and magic in military pageantry



Very true, have you seen North Korean goose stepping? No shit, best in the world.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> No. The only one you get a notification for is following. You get a faintly disturbing 'name is following you' message and spend the next week looking nervously over your shoulder



Yeah, sorry about that!


----------



## Manter (Jun 14, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, sorry about that!


I look very nervously out of the front window for burning pitchforks


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> I look very nervously out of the front window for burning pitchforks



Why would someone burn a perfectly-good pitchfork?


----------



## mxh (Jun 14, 2014)

Any recommendation for Chinese takeaway/delivery Brixton hill area, bit lost since Dinner House closed


----------



## Smick (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you like your Chinese to be huge portioned and not really authentic? I do and Number 2 in Herne Hill is my choice. Do you like good food? Quality produce and good flavours? My wife does and we use Slurp in Streatham for such Chinese food.


----------



## ash (Jun 14, 2014)

Fireworks going off sounds like a professional display. Does anyone know where or why??


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 14, 2014)

mxh said:


> Any recommendation for Chinese takeaway/delivery Brixton hill area, bit lost since Dinner House closed


I use Big Chef now.

They closed for a bit last year was it? Think they got a new chef as well as the quality is far far better. Think it was because Dinner House was closed I tried them again. 

The Salt n Chillies Squid is excellent now it was a bit dire before hand. Everything else since it re-opened I've tried has been great too. Bit limited in menu but I'd rather a master in a few than a Jack of non!

No Dinner House though


----------



## Manter (Jun 14, 2014)

ash said:


> Fireworks going off sounds like a professional display. Does anyone know where or why??


it woke the boy up.  Whoever they are, I will kill them


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 15, 2014)

I will learn to live with the ignore function and continue posting.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 15, 2014)

Why can middle class people close a road and working class people get arrested for it?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Why can middle class people close a road and working class people get arrested for it?



Because they feed on the souls of poor children and harrow the dead.....I thought everyone knew that?

I dunno...maybe they ask the council or stuff...I need my road closed to fell a tree that's fucking my house, but it's on a reasonably busy road and they won't close it for me...I'm lower middle I think....or upper working???

Can you send a middle class person round for me if you find one please because they do sound handy....I'll even get some earl grey in!


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I will learn to live with the ignore function and continue posting.


Well done you.


----------



## mxh (Jun 15, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> I use Big Chef now.
> 
> They closed for a bit last year was it? Think they got a new chef as well as the quality is far far better. Think it was because Dinner House was closed I tried them again.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I tried Kennington Tandoori after searching on the site for takeaways. A bit pricey but good quality and came within 30 mins, piping hot temperature.

I didn't find the Chinese reviews.


----------



## choochi (Jun 15, 2014)

Great atmosphere last night at the Kellett Road Street Party which ended up merging with the Effra Tavern football crowd.


----------



## Manter (Jun 15, 2014)

mxh said:


> Thanks, I tried Kennington Tandoori after searching on the site for takeaways. A bit pricey but good quality and came within 30 mins, piping hot temperature.
> 
> I didn't find the Chinese reviews.


The only one we've used regularly is paya. Not cheap, but very good.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 15, 2014)

I like earl grey


----------



## Manter (Jun 15, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I like earl grey


Weirdo


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 15, 2014)

Black no sugar, lovely stuff


----------



## mxh (Jun 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> The only one we've used regularly is paya. Not cheap, but very good.


Thanks, will give it a go.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 15, 2014)

I tried them when they first opened and thought they were terrible. But maybe things have improved.

Oishii (Japanese/Noodles/Sushi) is by far the best I think.

http://www.oishii.uk.com/menu.pdf


----------



## Manter (Jun 15, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I tried them when they first opened and thought they were terrible. But maybe things have improved.
> 
> Oishii (Japanese/Noodles/Sushi) is by far the best I think.
> 
> http://www.oishii.uk.com/menu.pdf


There are two branches, we used to be covered by lavender hill in sw9 and they were shit. The Brixton hill branch has been good since we came to sw2


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2014)

We've used the Streatham Hill Oishii for years but have found them to have really gone downhill (not actually down the hill) in the last year or so.  We've stopped using them.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We've used the Streatham Hill Oishii for years but have found them to have really gone downhill (not actually down the hill) in the last year or so.  We've stopped using them.



Agreed.  We used to go there a lot when they first opened when we lived in Streatham Hill over 10 years ago and they were aces, but on more recent visits they've been average at best.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 15, 2014)

I've never liked anything I've got from Paya.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2014)

I went to Paya once.  The food was a bit 'clean' and tasteless.


----------



## buscador (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in the disappointed-by-Paya crowd too.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Paya is dreadful and really expensive. Its a chain and I think meals are made in a central kitchen. When we used them you couldn't alter anything. Hungs is Streatham is great and delivers to Brixton Hill


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2014)

Ooh really! I might bear that in mind for when we next get a Chinese. 
Wing Fu on Brixton Hill is pretty good as well.


----------



## artyfarty (Jun 16, 2014)

Paya was good but then went downhill, wouldnt bother now, probably been in ten times...
i think they do have a an in house kitchen though...


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 16, 2014)

My partner is still ranting about the badness of our Paya meal. Avoid the pork dumplings at all costs - so disgusting we took a bite each and left them - great big balls of smooth pink gunk.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree with however it was who recommended No2 for Chinese food.

Haven't been to Oishii for a while but sad to hear that its gone down hill; their ramen noodle dishes used to be delicious.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2014)

I have been tempted to try Slurp but I'm always a bit suspicious of the multi-cuisine places...


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 16, 2014)

Racist Met police - on C4 Dispatches - featuring an assault in Brixton right now - truly disturbing as you'd imagine


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 16, 2014)

PC Kevin Bridgeman... even though the man who was assaulted in Brixton nick brought a successful civil claim and was awarded half a million quid - the IPCC found the officer to be innocent and has returned him to duty!!! words fail me...


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone else spotted this? Or can shed any light? Really hope it's not another irritating PR / viral marketing stunt abusing our reputation...
*Who’s Behind The ‘Hope Of Brixton’ Fly-tipping?*
http://londonist.com/2014/06/whos-behind-the-hope-of-brixton-fly-tipping.php


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 17, 2014)

Lambeth is one of the grant recipients of the BLF Better Start programmes - £50m. 

http://www.nurseryworld.co.uk/nurse...ttery-funding-gbp215-million-awarded-projects


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........


you need us to say positive things every day?!  so needy….

Yes, I am


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........


Next Tuesday?   Are you mad?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........


Looking good so far. Will you be staying longer than 10 minutes this time?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

This might be fun: 
Myatt’s Fields Annual Summer Fair, with music, stalls, baking, football and more – Sat June 21st


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Looking good so far. Will you be staying longer than 10 minutes this time?



Well, I've not reminded my life partner that I'll be out that evening, but it's a cold hearted woman who takes the deciding England World Cup game away from her, err, life partner.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, I've not reminded my life partner that I'll be out that evening, but it's a cold hearted woman who takes the deciding England World Cup game away from her, err, life partner.



I am in, assuming I can lose the kids.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

I've never heard of flexifootball, but it's coming to the Evelyn Grace Academy:

7-Aside Summer Flexifootball comes to Brixton for the World Cup


----------



## hendo (Jun 17, 2014)

Just heard an alarming rumour that the Half Moon in Herne Hill might end up as flats. My source tells me no work related activity has been seen there since the flood last year. It would be a massive shame if we lost this pub in addition to all the other flatified boozers in S London. But I stress this is just a rumour - anyone hear different?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a peep out of them online since February. Rather concerning


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2014)

No planning applications.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

It would be a real, real shame if we lost the Half Moon.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ seemed to think it was opening late summer over on the Herne Hill thread.  So hopefully not lost yet, but they have been shut for a v long time


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Monkeygrinder's Organ seemed to think it was opening late summer over on the Herne Hill thread.  So hopefully not lost yet, but they have been shut for a v long time


 
I don't really know tbh. That's just the last I heard. All I can say is that the 'it's never opening again' rumours have been around since about ten minutes after the flood, but I've never heard them from anyone I know knows the owners.

Fingers might know a little more.


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

The only rumours I've heard are that they are still in dispute with Thames Water about insurance.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

It's a funny one. They showed a picture of the 2004 floods on the local news a day or two ago (in relation to some anti flood work they're doing in Dulwich Park) and the water can't have been much higher last year. I was living just off the junction at the time and was in the Moon playing pool within a couple of days. The floorboards were all warped and at the time the landlady couldn't be bothered with the back room at all but it was open and running again in no time. I can't quite see how it's now seemingly impossible for them.


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's a funny one. They showed a picture of the 2004 floods on the local news a day or two ago (in relation to some anti flood work they're doing in Dulwich Park) and the water can't have been much higher last year. I was living just off the junction at the time and was in the Moon playing pool within a couple of days. The floorboards were all warped and at the time the landlady couldn't be bothered with the back room at all but it was open and running again in no time. I can't quite see how it's now seemingly impossible for them.


I was told it was the sewage in the water and exacerbating existing problems- thus dispute with TW about what to pay. But it's all just he said she said


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 17, 2014)

artyfarty said:


> Paya was good but then went downhill, wouldnt bother now, probably been in ten times...
> i think they do have a an in house kitchen though...



The only time I went was when it first opened so I dread to think what it's like now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was told it was the sewage in the water and exacerbating existing problems- thus dispute with TW about what to pay. But it's all just he said she said


 
Yeah I've heard the same things, but I still find it hard to believe it's quite that different. I suppose the insured value now is a lot more than it was ten years ago.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........



Yeah i will have some of that.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 17, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Next Tuesday?   Are you mad?


Whats happening next Tuesday other than the Urbs meet up?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2014)

Where is next Tuesday occurring?


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Where is next Tuesday occurring?


same as last time- effra social


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> same as last time- effra social



In that case I'll be there. Short walking distance is my criteria for attendance.


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

nagapie said:


> In that case I'll be there. Short walking distance is my criteria for attendance.


Not our company and scintillating conversation? Pfff


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

When is next Tuesday occurring?


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> When is next Tuesday occurring?


5th July


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting piece by an urbanite on Lambeth Parks:
Lambeth Parklife review showcases the achievements of voluntary groups in 2013


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, and then there's this: 


> On Saturday and Sunday evening (21st and 22nd June)  local theatre production company Sixteen Feet brings four West End singers to Brockwell Park for an outdoor  musical journey packed with songs from the jazz and swing era through to modern day.



Celebrate the summer solstice with live cabaret on Midsummer Eve in Brockwell Park this weekend


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 17, 2014)

And don't forget that it's the Windmill Festival this Sunday too

http://www.brixtonwindmill.org/whats-on?item=110


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> When is next Tuesday occurring?


Yes.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, and then there's this:
> 
> 
> Celebrate the summer solstice with live cabaret on Midsummer Eve in Brockwell Park this weekend


I went to this last year.  Thought it might be a bit cheesy (it was songs from musicals last year) but the singers were really good and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

This was sent to me. Filmed at the Market House.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I went to this last year.  Thought it might be a bit cheesy (it was songs from musicals last year) but the singers were really good and I really enjoyed it!



I quite fancy it tbh.. picnic, sunshine, songs.  It would also have to involve kids though - did anyone else bring kids?


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I quite fancy it tbh.. picnic, sunshine, songs.  It would also have to involve kids though - did anyone else bring kids?


I think there were a few, but it's an evening do, so mostly adults. Last year it was in the walled rose garden, which was lovely, but no room for picnicking.  Not sure how they are going to manage charging people for something in the performance space, but I'm sure they have a plan.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I think there were a few, but it's an evening do, so mostly adults. Last year it was in the walled rose garden, which was lovely, but no room for picnicking.  Not sure how they are going to manage charging people for something in the performance space, but I'm sure they have a plan.



ah is it not free?


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ah is it not free?


Nope, £10.  But I imagine you could picnic nearby and listen to the music if not see the singers. 

I don't mind paying though, I guess someone has to. (Which is easy to say when I don't have two kids and a husband to pay for too ).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Nope, £10.  But I imagine you could picnic nearby and listen to the music if not see the singers.
> 
> I don't mind paying though, I guess someone has to. (Which is easy to say when I don't have two kids and a husband to pay for too ).



  yeah.. that rules us out really..


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> This was sent to me. Filmed at the Market House.




They are good people the dubtastic crew and play at a few places in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

Brixton Pound mobile app launching next month

iPhone for now, Android sometime later in the summer.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton Pound mobile app launching next month
> 
> iPhone for now, Android sometime later in the summer.



Good idea. I have stopped using the B£ now the automatic discount is no more.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

I just received a notice that my parking permit is due to expire. Which is odd as I don't have one.

Turns out someone has bought a car in (a slight variation of) my name, insured it, given ID to Lambeth to prove address and buy a permit. And have now sold it to someone in W Sussex.


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

I went impromptu drinking in POW tonight.  It's a very odd bar/pub. They didn't have most of the wines on the list, most of the beer clips were held on by sticky tape , they had a bouncer with no concept of personal space (on a Wednesday ) and at 10.45 they come round with plastic cups and tell you to decant your drinks so they can wash up and be closed by 11.  It was quite busy, which is odd as it's, well, quite shit


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........



yes I am. Its at Effra Social again? Been scrolling back through posts but cannot find ones that say.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I went impromptu drinking in POW tonight.  It's a very odd bar/pub. They didn't have most of the wines on the list, most of the beer clips were held on by sticky tape , they had a bouncer with no concept of personal space (on a Wednesday ) and at 10.45 they come round with plastic cups and tell you to decant your drinks so they can wash up and be closed by 11.  It was quite busy, which is odd as it's, well, quite shit


I've tried to like that place but the last time I went (about 2 months ago) we had to give up on the night. My friend and I both concluded that it was cold, impersonal, expensive, noisy and totally lacking any kind of 'Brixton' atmosphere. Oh, and _very_ homogeneous.


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> yes I am. Its at Effra Social again? Been scrolling back through posts but cannot find ones that say.


Yep, from 4pm.

I'm going to be there before 5pm, hopefully.


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I've tried to like that place but the last time I went (about 2 months ago) we had to give up on the night. My friend and I both concluded that it was cold, impersonal, expensive, noisy and totally lacking any kind of 'Brixton' atmosphere. Oh, and _very_ homogeneous.


It wasn't remotely homogenous last night- a real mix of people, ages, races etc. Though the old guy propping up the bar may just have been a hard drinker, rather than old... It ought to have been good- the food was quite nice, but only quite nice. The wine was fine, but only fine. The decor is significantly better inside than out. They had the football on but even that didn't give it any atmosphere. It was just all wrong somehow- and the staff all seemed massively pissed off. Won't go back- shame, as it really has a prime site


----------



## boohoo (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yep, from 4pm.
> 
> I'm going to be there before 5pm, hopefully.



And what time will you be leaving? 5:10 pm?


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> And what time will you be leaving? 5:10 pm?


You're so funny.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yep, from 4pm.
> 
> I'm going to be there before 5pm, hopefully.


What's the free drinks window?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yep, from 4pm.
> 
> I'm going to be there before 5pm, hopefully.


I won't make it, as getting there before half eight on a Tuesday before mid July is just not possible.


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I won't make it, as getting there before half eight on a Tuesday before mid July is just not possible.


We'll still be there after half eight. Come then.


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What's the free drinks window?


You can get me a drink whenever you want.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> We'll still be there after half eight. Come then.


I'm unlikely to be feeling that sociable.  But enjoy your time there.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> You can get me a drink whenever you want.


Happy to buy you a beer any time between 4 and 4.30


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Happy to buy you a beer any time between 4 and 4.30


Scumbag.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2014)

I should saunter down there for about 6ish but maybe 7pm


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Another outbreak of pop-uppery expected on Coldharbour Lane. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...nada-cars-office-in-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Another outbreak of pop-uppery expected on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the idea of a pop up office. Just perfect for a boiler room scam.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2014)

Who are these people who feel we're over saturated with pop ups? I've not had the displeasure of seeing any lately. 

Does the x3 food vendors at the Hoot count as a pop up?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of a pop up office. Just perfect for a boiler room scam.


They've added an even bigger sign advertising its pop up possibilities now.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Who are these people who feel we're over saturated with pop ups?


Me. I don't want to see another exclusive pop up serving ‘Barrier Block’ Buffalo Wings, thanks.


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> They've added an even bigger sign advertising its pop up possibilities now.


I am going to set up a business I expect to fail in a pop up office. 

Cupcakes. Just what Brixton needs.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2014)

For the landlord "pop-up" means "Pay my business rates and ensure that I get the 3 month rate-free period reset, while I find a commercial tenant."


----------



## Ms T (Jun 19, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Who are these people who feel we're over saturated with pop ups? I've not had the displeasure of seeing any lately.
> 
> Does the x3 food vendors at the Hoot count as a pop up?



There's a fried chicken one called Gravy Train on Atlantic Rd atm, opposite Kaff.  They have a rather cute, fully functioning model train in the window -- with bits of chicken in the train compartments.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Me. I don't want to see another exclusive pop up serving ‘Barrier Block’ Buffalo Wings, thanks.



Did that one ever happen?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Did that one ever happen?


Yes it did. They also offered "Coldharbour Lane Banana & Clotted Cream Pie."


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> For the landlord "pop-up" means "Pay my business rates and ensure that I get the 3 month rate-free period reset, while I find a commercial tenant."


And sometimes, "Please help soften up the area for gentrification so I can make a killing."


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah, I'm mistaking it for the non existent cocktail place.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know what the plan is for where the ice rink was? Could they not build another Granville-esque arcade there? Rents would decrease for everyone else, the council would get more revenue from business rates and there could be even more options for eating out. It could also mean that a new wave of entrepreneurs could get themselves off the ground and build businesses in the way that Franco Manca/Honest Burgers have. They could even plop some council flats on top with some car parking as well…to keep everyone happy the whole thing could be topped off with a pop up Campari bar.
This is brilliant.
I’ll get my shovel.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> Does anyone know what the plan is for where the ice rink was? Could they not build another Granville-esque arcade there? Rents would decrease for everyone else, the council would get more revenue from business rates and there could be even more options for eating out. It could also mean that a new wave of entrepreneurs could get themselves off the ground and build businesses in the way that Franco Manca/Honest Burgers have. They could even plop some council flats on top with some car parking as well…to keep everyone happy the whole thing could be topped off with a pop up Campari bar.
> This is brilliant.
> I’ll get my shovel.



Grow project. Office and creative space in containers. There's a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> For the landlord "pop-up" means "Pay my business rates and ensure that I get the 3 month rate-free period reset, while I find a commercial tenant."


Isn't that the point of the discount period having been reduced? To encourage landlords to not leave property empty for long periods.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> Does anyone know what the plan is for where the ice rink was? Could they not build another Granville-esque arcade there? Rents would decrease for everyone else, the council would get more revenue from business rates and there could be even more options for eating out. It could also mean that a new wave of entrepreneurs could get themselves off the ground and build businesses in the way that Franco Manca/Honest Burgers have. They could even plop some council flats on top with some car parking as well…to keep everyone happy the whole thing could be topped off with a pop up Campari bar.
> This is brilliant.
> I’ll get my shovel.


The current masterplan is for retail at ground floor, two levels of car parking above, then residential on top.

In the meantime, the Grow:Brixton project will do things with cargo containers and growing food.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Isn't that the point of the discount period having been reduced? To encourage landlords to not leave property empty for long periods.


Yep. Seems to be working.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Mustard keen small crowd at Kaff watching the football on the big screen. Nice atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Ms T said:


> There's a fried chicken one called Gravy Train on Atlantic Rd atm, opposite Kaff.  They have a rather cute, fully functioning model train in the window -- with bits of chicken in the train compartments.


I took a look today. There's absolutely nothing there for me seeing as there's no veggie options at all (no real surprise seeing as it's a fried chicken shop) but the food prices didn't look too bad. Beer/cider/shots were £3.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I took a look today. There's absolutely nothing there for me seeing as there's no veggie options at all (no real surprise seeing as it's a fried chicken shop) but the food prices didn't look too bad. Beer/cider/shots were £3.


It was pretty full when I went past about 7.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 19, 2014)

Got to love your local shops. On Tuesday I got a free custard tart from A&C Continental because it was my birthday (and a free coffee from the lovely vendor in Herne Hill railway arches). Today I popped in to A&C to pick up half a dozen custard tarts to take to friends tomorrow. They'd forgotten, but are delivering them to my house tomorrow morning.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Got to love your local shops. On Tuesday I got a free custard tart from A&C Continental because it was my birthday (and a free coffee from the lovely vendor in Herne Hill railway arches). Today I popped in to A&C to pick up half a dozen custard tarts to take to friends tomorrow. They'd forgotten, but are delivering them to my house tomorrow morning.


Love the A& C crew.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness - super-sunset-ness!!!! anyone got a camera? 
[wot footie?]


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Got to love your local shops. On Tuesday I got a free custard tart from A&C Continental because it was my birthday (and a free coffee from the lovely vendor in Herne Hill railway arches). Today I popped in to A&C to pick up half a dozen custard tarts to take to friends tomorrow. They'd forgotten, but are delivering them to my house tomorrow morning.


Your custard story reminded me of the greatest local paper story EVER

http://www.courier.co.uk/Whitstable-mum-custard-shortage/story-12006899-detail/story.html


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Short lived celebrations at the Dogstar tonight.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Pre-goal shot of the Dog. 

We went off to the Albert for the next game - and it was a very lively night there - and then returned to the Dog for the club bit at the end. People seemed to have got over the defeat by then as the dance floor was very busy.


----------



## Smick (Jun 20, 2014)

It's just a shame that if England go home, local businesses will not generate that income. Indeed, I wouldn't be surprised if people are no longer interested in the Costa Rica game.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> It's just a shame that if England go home, local businesses will not generate that income. Indeed, I wouldn't be surprised if people are no longer interested in the Costa Rica game.


Happily, Brixton isn't only full of England fans. Kaff, for example, has become something of the focus for fans of south American teams.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2014)

exactly - we had that discussion last night.. if you were living somewhere more provincial and less multicultural it would be "game over" really but here you could any other team and find somewhere full of supporters and a good vibe.  Portugal or Brazil being the obvious choice for our neighbourhood I think given participating countries.  We are obliged to support Croatia though being the only Croats in the village. (gaijinboy - not me)


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2014)

Absolutely shit loads of Italians in the Albert watching the football as well.  And people watching all the matches.


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

The Northerner is watching as much as he can of whichever teams- he reckons if you love football you love the chance to watch lots of good football


----------



## Rushy (Jun 20, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Absolutely shit loads of Italians in the Albert watching the football as well.  And people watching all the matches.



And lots of English are going to be adding their voices to the Italian supporters for their next game...


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> And lots of English are going to be adding their voices to the Italian supporters for their next game...



I know I will


----------



## technical (Jun 20, 2014)

As much as I love football and the multicultural character of Brixton, tournaments are just not the same once England (and Ireland for me) go out. Its just its happened even earlier this time (assuming there isn't some kind of miracle and we make it through thanks to Italy)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Another outbreak of pop-uppery expected on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granda Minicabs are a bit like the Hydra in Greek mythology. Having moved
into an "arch-share" on Atlantic Road, Lambeth Planning have thoughtfully just passed TWO applications for replacements near their old office:

1. a shop/minicab sharing arrangement at 392-394 Coldharbour Lane - Clearaprint (virtually next door) http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00487238.pdf Note no advertising permitted without council permission (that didn't last long)

2. similar internet/cab office share at 407 Coldharbour Lane (newish building opposite under Metropolitan flats). http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00488671.pdf

No doubt the residents of Connaught Mansions will not be too enthused - many probably pre-date the current vibrancy.

I was a bit sorry to see the double-fronted Clearaprint being proposed for compartmentalisation. That is/was a decent sized shop, and might still have a use as a complete unit.


----------



## Smick (Jun 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> exactly - we had that discussion last night.. if you were living somewhere more provincial and less multicultural it would be "game over" really but here you could any other team and find somewhere full of supporters and a good vibe.  Portugal or Brazil being the obvious choice for our neighbourhood I think given participating countries.  We are obliged to support Croatia though being the only Croats in the village. (gaijinboy - not me)


 
I know another Croat in the village! I haven't seen her for a while, but she's definitely Croatian.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I know another Croat in the village! I haven't seen her for a while, but she's definitely Croatian.


My mate N is also a Croat and was a long-standing Brixtonite - but he lives in Tottenham now


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

I walked out of Nour in disgust today (and without doing my shopping) after staff refused to let me use their cash machine. The cash machine is apparently "for customers only." I've been a customer for 10+ years! But that didn't matter - he said I had to do my shopping first, _before_ using the cash machine. But I couldn't, cos I didn't have any money. 

Really poor show Nour. One of my favourite shops in Brixton and now I'm pissed off with them.  

Nour


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2014)

I for one support whichever team England is playing.  The only pubs that will get some business from me though are the ones that don't show football as it's not as if I've got so little to do with my time that I'd actually sit and watch some people kicking a ball around for two hours.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I for one support whichever team England is playing.  The only pubs that will get some business from me though are the ones that don't show football as it's not as if I've got so little to do with my time that I'd actually sit and watch some people kicking a ball around for two hours.



I support whichever team is playing against a team supported by those who support whichever team England is playing against. 

Otherwise, I agree. For big games I invite a crowd to my place. No loo/beer queues. Order pizza. Sorted.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still up for next Tuesday? It's gone a bit quiet........



YES! will need some reassuring local ambience as we're off to where its grim up north over the weekend, and buscador will no doubt need time, and beer, to recover from the strain of dealing with my family. It will no doubt make me appreciate Brixton all the more next week.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2014)

I will be at Glastonbury drinking all their cider so will be a no show.  Hope y'all have a good one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I walked out of Nour in disgust today (and without doing my shopping) after staff refused to let me use their cash machine. The cash machine is apparently "for customers only." I've been a customer for 10+ years! But that didn't matter - he said I had to do my shopping first, _before_ using the cash machine. But I couldn't, cos I didn't have any money.
> 
> Really poor show Nour. One of my favourite shops in Brixton and now I'm pissed off with them.
> 
> Nour


Fair play to them they have now apologised to me. Back in my good books.  

Apparently all the food places send their customers to Nour to use the free cash machine, which leaves it empty for Nour customers.


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fair play to them they have now apologised to me. Back in my good books.
> 
> Apparently all the food places send their customers to Nour to use the free cash machine, which leaves it empty for Nour customers.


Good to hear. Out of curiosity, how were they able to apologise? Did you leave a number for the manager/ owner to contact you, or returned to the premises afterwards?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

T & P said:


> Good to hear. Out of curiosity, how were they able to apologise? Did you leave a number for the manager/ owner to contact you, or returned to the premises afterwards?


Twitter!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone fancy playing 5 a side football tomorrow in Brixton? 

We're two short. We play at the Ferndale pitches on Nursery Road at 11am. Friendly bunch and pretty laid-back. Most of the guys are a bit younger than me but they're generally more hungover, which is a great leveller 

Anyone welcome


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Twitter!



Only the squeaky wheel gets oiled!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone fancy playing 5 a side football tomorrow in Brixton?
> 
> We're two short. We play at the Ferndale pitches on Nursery Road at 11am. Friendly bunch and pretty laid-back. Most of the guys are a bit younger than me but they're generally more hungover, which is a great leveller
> 
> Anyone welcome


The tall French barman at the Albert is gagging to play some football and rumour is he's plays as well as he looks! Get him on your side and you'll be laughing!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


>



That's your idea of good looking?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> That's your idea of good looking?


If he plays how he looks I'd definitely be laughing. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> The tall French barman at the Albert is gagging to play some football and rumour is he's plays as well as he looks! Get him on your side and you'll be laughing!


Sign him up!

Will have a word next time I'm in, ta.


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone fancy playing 5 a side football tomorrow in Brixton?
> 
> We're two short. We play at the Ferndale pitches on Nursery Road at 11am. Friendly bunch and pretty laid-back. Most of the guys are a bit younger than me but they're generally more hungover, which is a great leveller
> 
> Anyone welcome


The Northerner has stopped drinking so he isn't both old and hungover


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> The tall French barman at the Albert is gagging to play some football and rumour is he's plays as well as he looks! Get him on your side and you'll be laughing!



In fact, if anyone's in the Albert tonight, maybe they can just ask him to turn up just before 11am at Ferndale


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter - do you still need someone.. gaijinboy will play if so.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2014)

Very tempted to offer my services too


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Very tempted to offer my services too



after parkrun?  I've signed up but I think i'll just run by myself locally instead.. I'm such an appalling runner?


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

after park run?  FFS that's just showing off


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone fancy playing 5 a side football tomorrow in Brixton?
> 
> We're two short. We play at the Ferndale pitches on Nursery Road at 11am. Friendly bunch and pretty laid-back. Most of the guys are a bit younger than me but they're generally more hungover, which is a great leveller
> 
> Anyone welcome



If you are still short of a player count me in. PM sent.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 21, 2014)

ooooooooooooooooh! this little film [not bad!] that Lambeth has put out has reminded me just how ace the Country Show is



So much so that I've just foolishly and recklessly entered the Scarecrow Contest. Yipes. Four years ago I illegally 'entered' a vegetable sculpture that remained on the winners' table all weekend - snuck it behind the Jeremy Clarkson car. It was really only a funny carrot with too many legs that I stuck some googly eyes onto, and a jape. I thought of it as a startled road traffic / Clarkson bile victim. Apologies to any serious entrants who might have been offended by my tomfoolery.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 21, 2014)

I might try to come along on Tuesday, even though I'm shy and have never met any of you so won't know who / where you are [except for Ed - I bought him some pints at the Albert on the day Thatch snuffed it - tho I'm sure many others did too - that was a wicked night]. Any advice? Will anybody be wearing carnations / holding furled umbrellas etc?


----------



## Onket (Jun 21, 2014)

I've reserved the front room from 4pm so, in theory, the people in there should all be off here.

The only problems with that are people who want to watch England's pointless last game against Costa Rica will be watching it in the big room at the back and people who want to sit in the blazing sunshine will be outside at the front. 

PM me and you can have my number if you want. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Brixton Hatter - do you still need someone.. gaijinboy will play if so.


Excellent, cheers, I've texted him.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If you are still short of a player count me in. PM sent.


you're in!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Very tempted to offer my services too


Come on down!

pm sent


----------



## Manter (Jun 21, 2014)

Blimey, will this be the world's biggest 5 a side team?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> Blimey, will this be the world's biggest 5 a side team?!


It's actually normally 6-a-side that we play - slightly less running to do!

I think we have 11 or 12 now…not sure if leanderman is coming or not.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've reserved the front room from 4pm so, in theory, the people in there should all be off here.
> 
> The only problems with that are people who want to watch England's pointless last game against Costa Rica will be watching it in the big room at the back and people who want to sit in the blazing sunshine will be outside at the front.



What about people who want to watch Italy-Uruguay?


----------



## Onket (Jun 21, 2014)

Good question.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's actually normally 6-a-side that we play - slightly less running to do!
> 
> I think we have 11 or 12 now…not sure if leanderman is coming or not.



Sorry. Poor form in every sense.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you're in!



That was brilliant, tough workout especially in that heat. I felt like i was in Brazil. Pleased with my first effort, could not have done that a few months ago. Ferndale Community Sports Centre is a fantastic local facility. Thanks for the invite, will play again.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2014)

There's a very loud vocalist blasting out at the Somerleyton Road event. Can't say it's enticing me over.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fair play to them they have now apologised to me. Back in my good books.
> 
> Apparently all the food places send their customers to Nour to use the free cash machine, which leaves it empty for Nour customers.



I always pop in to get money when I'm out and in the area. I assume they're going to put a 'customers only' sign on it because otherwise you'd just assume it was for anyone like other shop machines. 

I'll be at the Effra around 8 on Tuesday, probably sitting in the front (although I wish they'd get their fabled back outside space open) if the weather report is correct.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 21, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I always pop in to get money when I'm out and in the area. I assume they're going to put a 'customers only' sign on it because otherwise you'd just assume it was for anyone like other shop machines.
> 
> I'll be at the Effra around 8 on Tuesday, probably sitting in the front (although I wish they'd get their fabled back outside space open) if the weather report is correct.


Is that going to happen? Reckon it will be too full on for the neighbours. There are about 30 flats with windows within touching distance of that garden.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Is that going to happen? Reckon it will be too full on for the neighbours. There are about 30 flats with windows within touching distance of that garden.



I heard rumours but a long time ago, maybe that's why it hasn't happened. I hate sitting on Effra Rd/Tulse Hill.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 21, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I heard rumours but a long time ago, maybe that's why it hasn't happened. I hate sitting on Effra Rd/Tulse Hill.


I think the manager is pretty conscious that it could be very intrusive and a big problem. I imagine they already have problems with the flat next to the front garden.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 21, 2014)

Disgusted to hear that Lambeth Council are hitting the Happy Shop convenience store on Brixton Road with a license review.
These guys are a proper community shop with a wide range of products and they often go the extra mile for customers
things such as carrying shopping home for pensioners. The recent opening of a Tesco Metro in the
old Russell Hotel was one thing but now the council are threatening them with action, no details but I am told that
a council official told them they would like them to stop selling single cans which they declined to do, still waiting to read
the reasons for this review but my cynical nature makes me wonder if handing Tesco a virtual monopoly on alchohol sales in this
area is part of the plan.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Disgusted to hear that Lambeth Council are hitting the Happy Shop convenience store on Brixton Road with a license review.
> These guys are a proper community shop with a wide range of products and they often go the extra mile for customers
> things such as carrying shopping home for pensioners. The recent opening of a Tesco Metro in the
> old Russell Hotel was one thing but now the council are threatening them with action, no details but I am told that
> ...


Apparently two undercover licensing officials went in and saw three bottles of duty free (i.e. not properly HMRC licensed) tequila on sale. Plus another "unspecified breach of licensing conditions." That's why. There's a sign on the lampost outside. 

Sounds like the same kind of shit the House of Bottles had to deal with: a bit of local anti-social behaviour blamed on an off licence, who are then hassled over alleged minor licence breaches.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently two undercover licensing officials went in and saw three bottles of duty free (i.e. not properly HMRC licensed) tequila on sale. Plus another "unspecified breach of licensing conditions." That's why. There's a sign on the lampost outside.
> 
> Sounds like the same kind of shit the House of Bottles had to deal with: a bit of local anti-social behaviour blamed on an off licence, who are then hassled over alleged minor licence breaches.



I saw the sign on the lamp post but didnt have time to read it fully, one thing I do know is that I have seen them refuse service to "problematic" looking individuals and they are very conscious of that element because they are also inclined to nick stuff, I might be missing something but street drinking doesnt seem to be a problem round there, and as for the tequila those undercover guys must have good eyesight because all that stuff is kept well out of reach and high up..... `I use this shop often and it is by no means a dodgy place and the guys who run it are very community minded


----------



## mxh (Jun 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> but my cynical nature makes me wonder if handing Tesco a virtual monopoly on alchohol sales in this
> area is part of the plan.



Not cynical I was thinking the same thing.

Though I would not mind if only pubs were allowed to sell alcohol, never really drink at home (or street).

And Tesco's still going down the pan, in financial terms.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I saw the sign on the lamp post but didnt have time to read it fully, one thing I do know is that I have seen them refuse service to "problematic" looking individuals and they are very conscious of that element because they are also inclined to nick stuff, I might be missing something but street drinking doesnt seem to be a problem round there, and as for the tequila those undercover guys must have good eyesight because all that stuff is kept well out of reach and high up..... `I use this shop often and it is by no means a dodgy place and the guys who run it are very community minded


Yep - they were my local shop for 6 or 7 years and they were always brilliant - really friendly and helpful, and certainly not the sort to facilitate problem drinking. In fact, I witnessed several occasions when they refused to serve underage-looking people etc.

Locals can make representations to the licensing committee about this between 5 June and 5 July (iirc.) 

E2a: there's some details here http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Application_Prem723.pdf - same sort of stuff as the House of Bottles.


----------



## Black Halo (Jun 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> a council official told them they would like them to stop selling single cans which they declined to do.


Not defending it but this is, AFAIK, pretty standard request, the convenience stores around Kennington all have this (may even be in their licence terms)


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> Not defending it but this is, AFAIK, pretty standard request, the convenience stores around Kennington all have this (may even be in their licence terms)


 
I think new licences have it included as a restriction, but existing shops can continue to sell singles. It's a nonsense in my mind. It stops competition, harming new businesses.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think new licences have it included as a restriction, but existing shops can continue to sell singles. It's a nonsense in my mind. It stops competition, harming new businesses.


More importantly it's aimed at street drinkers,all the offies around Waterloo have notices about it but I see them time after time selling singles to tourists while refusing obvious poor people who've got together enough money to buy themselves a beer.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 21, 2014)

So, they're being bollocked by the govt for selling untaxed drinks?


----------



## Smick (Jun 22, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> So, they're being bollocked by the govt for selling untaxed drinks?


 I believe that it's possible to pay duty on alcohol outside of the normal channels so seeing a bottle in a shop means nothing. If you want a bottle of sake, only available in Japan, and ask a specialist offy to get it, will they get their licence suspended for having non domestic booze in?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> Not defending it but this is, AFAIK, pretty standard request, the convenience stores around Kennington all have this (may even be in their licence terms)





Smick said:


> I think new licences have it included as a restriction, but existing shops can continue to sell singles. It's a nonsense in my mind. It stops competition, harming new businesses.


It's utterly ludicrous that the council think they can control/prevent street drinking by getting shops to stop selling single cans. People will always find a way - street people are 'canny' operators and if they want a can of beer they will get one.

And at the end of the day, it's the fucking right of any adult to crack a brew and drink it when they want.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Brixton Booty (@BrixtonBooty) tweeted at 7:39 AM on Sun, Jun 22, 2014:

Due to unforeseen circumstances Brixton Booty Car Boot Sale has been cancelled. Club Party is still on. Please accept our sincere apologies!

()


----------



## nagapie (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone going to the Windmill parade/festival? Wasn't planning too but might now.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Decided to leave my van on the street this morning, right outside my house. 20 minutes later, 11am ish,  there's a bloke I don't recognise talking on a mobile phone whilst apparently peering in the window. I walk up behind him and he's having a piss against my van. So I start remonstrating with him rather loudly. He invites me to "do what you want, you want to hit me?", which I decline, and then threatens to call the police which I agree is a bloody good idea. He puts his phone back in his pocket, takes out a set of keys and lets himself into the flats directly opposite. Revolting pig.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Some good drumming on int's way up the Hill to the Brixton Windmill right now, if you hurry!


----------



## buscador (Jun 22, 2014)

That looks really good! Sadly I am trapped in poxy Widnes (where there appears to be no entertainment of any sort) for another five hours.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Up in the park Jane Ruby was playing to a stage full of dancing kids after which the organisers put on a play about the history of the windmill:




[not sure why but whatever the orientation I upload, the image is posted lansdscape]


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

I read that Lambeth has the highest rate of sexually transmitted diseases in London. Is this correct? Are we number one?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I read that Lambeth has the highest rate of sexually transmitted diseases in London. Is this correct? Are we number one?


One of those sorts of weekends, eh?


----------



## Smick (Jun 22, 2014)

I wasn't doing the research for myself. It was for my friend. He's a real dirty get. Not me. I'm a family man


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

Saw a bloke going down the pavement opposite the tube station on a Segway yesterday, irritating the hell out of pedestrians.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Saw a guy in a suit being followed by a woman in a white thong and strapless bra earlier today. She was shouting 'some friend you are' and 'I can't believe you are letting this happen' at him. I wanted to stop and ask what was going on but thought better of it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Saw a guy in a suit being followed by a woman in a white thong and strapless bra earlier today. She was shouting 'some friend you are' and 'I can't believe you are letting this happen' at him. I wanted to stop and ask what was going on but thought better of it.


Cold feet at the altar?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Saw a guy in a suit being followed by a woman in a white thong and strapless bra earlier today. She was shouting 'some friend you are' and 'I can't believe you are letting this happen' at him. I wanted to stop and ask what was going on but thought better of it.



Any cameras around?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

T & P said:
			
		

> Cold feet at the altar?



Could have been  his suit was a bit plain for that. Her underwear was quite 'special occasion' though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Any cameras around?



A few surprised looking families walking towards the park.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Saw a guy in a suit being followed by a woman in a white thong and strapless bra earlier today. She was shouting 'some friend you are' and 'I can't believe you are letting this happen' at him. I wanted to stop and ask what was going on but thought better of it.


Is this related to your earlier question?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Is this related to your earlier question?



No, totally separate things


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I read that Lambeth has the highest rate of sexually transmitted diseases in London. Is this correct? Are we number one?



i read this once somewhere too.  we also have the highest rate of sexual violence and underage preganancy in london, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> i read this once somewhere too.  we also have the highest rate of sexual violence and underage preganancy in london, if i recall correctly.



Winning at fail


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

It's a minor moan, but the way that the outdoor seating for the two restaurants at the front of the Brixton Village is now spilling right out into the walkways is getting on my tits.


----------



## mxh (Jun 22, 2014)

editor said:


> It's a minor moan, but the way that the outdoor seating for the two restaurants at the front of the Brixton Village is now spilling right out into the walkways is getting on my tits.


Yes 2.00 when I went past it was busy and like that, but 4.30 it wasn't.
Does the Thai restaurant close early?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2014)

mxh said:


> Yes 2.00 when I went past it was busy and like that, but 4.30 it wasn't.
> Does the Thai restaurant close early?



I went past about half an hour ago and it was v v busy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

colacubes said:
			
		

> I went past about half an hour ago and it was v v busy.



Any hats?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any hats?



Yes.


----------



## tompound (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I read that Lambeth has the highest rate of sexually transmitted diseases in London. Is this correct? Are we number one?



Yep, it was the headline story in the South London Press on Friday. The Standard ran a story on it earlier this month too: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/london-is-sex-disease-capital-8645151.html


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2014)

Ate at Kaff for the 1st time tonight.  Was excellent- the food was great and incredibly tasty, and a fucking bargain compared to most places locally.  V impressed


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's utterly ludicrous that the council think they can control/prevent street drinking by getting shops to stop selling single cans. People will always find a way - street people are 'canny' operators and if they want a can of beer they will get one.
> 
> And at the end of the day, it's the fucking right of any adult to crack a brew and drink it when they want.



I cut down on my drinking years ago by only buying one can/ bottle each day. This works for me. If I have to buy four cans I am liable to drink them all in one go.

Lots of people buy one or two beers to take home.

My off license has been around for years so can sell single cans/ bottles.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Ate at Kaff for the 1st time tonight.  Was excellent- the food was great and incredibly tasty, and a fucking bargain compared to most places locally.  V impressed


The chef there is great and really enthusiastic about food. And, as you say, it's really great value too.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2014)

editor said:


> The chef there is great and really enthusiastic about food. And, as you say, it's really great value too.



I was really massively impressed I have to say.  I'd eat there more often in the evenings but it's often very busy so I don't go in.  Which is good for them but not so much for me


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I was really massively impressed I have to say.  I'd eat there more often in the evenings but it's often very busy so I don't go in.  Which is good for them but not so much for me


Did you try their banana, chocolate and ice cream waffle? It is _spectacular_.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Did you try their banana, chocolate and ice cream waffle? It is _spectacular_.



No unfortunately.  I'm a pudding/cake refuser these days     I had jerk chicken with roti which was aces   and the OH had a pulled lamb salad thingy which was also lovely


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2014)

Took these shots of one of the shops opposite the Rec.


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 23, 2014)

editor said:


> It's a minor moan, but the way that the outdoor seating for the two restaurants at the front of the Brixton Village is now spilling right out into the walkways is getting on my tits.



Not a minor moan at all. The two that put their tables in front of the studio doors on 4th avenue really take the piss, and a fire hazard too.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

Coming up next month: Last ever Reel News benefit at The Grosvenor, July 5th
And in case anyone missed it (as I posted it in the transport forum): Photos from Stockwell Bus Garage Open Day, Sat June 21st 2014


----------



## technical (Jun 23, 2014)

Bus garage event was great - we got a free tour of central London on a 1959 Routemaster


----------



## boohoo (Jun 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up next month: Last ever Reel News benefit at The Grosvenor, July 5th
> And in case anyone missed it (as I posted it in the transport forum): Photos from Stockwell Bus Garage Open Day, Sat June 21st 2014



I just missed it as was busy looking at St Andrew's church (Lambeth's oldest church built in 1767) in Stockwell which was open due to consultation to get rid of one of Stockwell's churches because both need a lot of work. St Michaels on Stockwell Park Road is the other church. If St Andrew's church goes, so will Hammerton hall, the last remaining sign of Stockwell's brewery heritage.  (i also got a quick nose in there too)


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I just missed it as was busy looking at St Andrew's church (Lambeth's oldest church built in 1767) in Stockwell which was open due to consultation to get rid of one of Stockwell's churches because both need a lot of work. St Michaels on Stockwell Park Road is the other church. If St Andrew's church goes, so will Hammerton hall, the last remaining sign of Stockwell's brewery heritage.  (i also got a quick nose in there too)


I'd not heard of that. If you ever fancy writing a bit more about this to raise the issue more widely, I'd be happy to post it on BBuzz!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I'd not heard of that. If you ever fancy writing a bit more about this to raise the issue more widely, I'd be happy to post it on BBuzz!


Yes, it has all been rather quiet. There was some interesting history printed out at St Andrews - however very little information about what is going on at all online. Both are old buildings in Stockwell as St Michaels is 1841. If I can find any decent information, I'll do a piece.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like there's transport police at Brixton overground - only walked past so saw the yellow jacket from below, but careful if you're disembarking on Atlantic rd side (ie on trains running towards Victoria)


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

There's something going on in my favourite car wash/car park etc business on Coldharbour Lane too.


----------



## mxh (Jun 23, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Looks like there's transport police at Brixton overground - only walked past so saw the yellow jacket from below, but careful if you're disembarking on Atlantic rd side (ie on trains running towards Victoria)


Or just pay your fare.


----------



## mxh (Jun 23, 2014)

editor said:


> There's something going on in my favourite car wash/car park etc business on Coldharbour Lane too.
> 
> View attachment 56313


2 vans, looks serious


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> There's something going on in my favourite car wash/car park etc business on Coldharbour Lane too.



Getting the wagons washed?


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

Bloody hell it's humid right now.


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2014)

Here we go again, then-

4:30pm
Effra Social
Booze
Tomorrow

There will be no excuses accepted.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a really good excuse


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2014)

Incorrect.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2014)

Actually there is one excuse.... but it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Actually there is one excuse.... but it doesn't apply to you.


Two excuses, one for everyday and one for best.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2014)

Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.


----------



## gabi (Jun 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Here we go again, then-
> 
> 4:30pm
> Effra Social
> ...



4.30? Jesus. I wish i still lived in london where i could get away with that.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2014)

It's a 5pm kick-off. I booked a half day months ago. Not 'getting away' with much, tbf.


----------



## Winot (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.



Get your GP to refer you to a physiotherapist.  Or there's a place in East Dulwich - can't remember the name but I used to see the memorably named Amberin Fur.


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Looks like there's transport police at Brixton overground - only walked past so saw the yellow jacket from below, but careful if you're disembarking on Atlantic rd side (ie on trains running towards Victoria)


 Most likely a mob handed approach to ticket checking with the BTP, a private police force, there to enforce the laws that train companies enjoy, but no other private enterprises do, maybe with the exception of nuclear power generation.

The ticket checkers appear to be real low life. Maybe the passengers are kept safer by having BTP there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)

Should be out catching real criminals etc etc


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Saw a bloke going down the pavement opposite the tube station on a Segway yesterday, irritating the hell out of pedestrians.


yeah i saw him too, coming out of the post office on Ferndale Road - looked like an old rocker. His segway was covered in punk stickers.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.



Bruggemeyers in herne hill have always managed to alleviate muscular back pain. They aren't expensive (in relative terms). Hope you get better.


----------



## Manter (Jun 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Here we go again, then-
> 
> 4:30pm
> Effra Social
> ...


I will be there sometime between 5 and 7. I may or may not be trailing a small boy and a Northerner. 

I basically have no idea what's going on today


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Yes, it has all been rather quiet. There was some interesting history printed out at St Andrews - however very little information about what is going on at all online. Both are old buildings in Stockwell as St Michaels is 1841. If I can find any decent information, I'll do a piece.


There's a consultation here which was posted through out letterbox the other week:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DNQSZ9V

Their website is here too: www.standrewandstmichael.org.uk

Gutted I missed the open days. Really wanted a look in Hammerton Hall. Volunteers have been clearing up the gardens at St Andrews over the weekend.

editor


----------



## choochi (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.



My partner used a guy on Dulwich Road for his back - Herne Hill Osteopath I think he was called.

e2a www.*hernehillosteopath*.com/


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.


Mardi at Brixton Therapy Centre is very good (above Foxtons on the high street).  I can't recommend Chris as I just wasn't comfortable taking my clothes off in front of someone that young and good looking.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Actually there is one excuse.... but it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone suggest an osteo or sports masseuse type person. I appear to have hurt my back during one of my many sporting endeavours.


I noticed a card advertising a masseuse tucked into the cash machine outisde Vera Cruz cafe. I'll get the deets to you when I'm next taking out cash.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 24, 2014)

mxh said:


> Or just pay your fare.



When the railways are renationalised, I shall.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> When the railways are renationalised, I shall.


www.bringbackbritishrail.org


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I noticed a card advertising a masseuse tucked into the cash machine outisde Vera Cruz cafe. I'll get the deets to you when I'm next taking out cash.



And once you've checked it out for quality of service you'll pass them to me?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 24, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Mardi at Brixton Therapy Centre is very good (above Foxtons on the high street).  I can't recommend Chris as I just wasn't comfortable taking my clothes off in front of someone that young and good looking.



Mardi is good, but boy can she talk. I'd recommend Bruggameyers in HH as well, they are great.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2014)

It's doing a bit better now I've got up and moved around a bit. I kept getting stuck half way from sitting to standing. I'm going to go for a swim (and shower as too scared to get in my bath in case I can't get out!  ) and reassess the situation. I've got Thursday off too so can make an appointment for then. Thanks for all recommendations.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> And once you've checked it out for quality of service you'll pass them to me?


To be honest I find that whichever you choose they almost always conclude in a happy ending.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> To be honest I find that whichever you choose they almost always conclude in a happy ending.


Don't give up the day job.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Don't give up the day job.


I have no time to fit a day job in between all my massages.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

Google Glass on the streets of Brixton!







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...-the-high-tech-eyewear-goes-on-sale-for-1000/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I have no time to fit a day job in between all my massages.


If you need a stand in while you work im here to help


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Google Glass on the streets of Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brings to mind Charlie Brooker's The Entire History of You


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> If you need a stand in while you work im here to help


It's not as fun as it sounds. It's tough keeping it up all day.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's tough keeping it up all day.


Fnaar fnaar


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's not as fun as it sounds. It's tough keeping it up all day.


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Google Glass on the streets of Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Omelette of potatoes"... Google couldn't get their shit right even on their own promotional material...  

So what's the point of the glasses, and indeed Google software and search engine, if they can't do simple translations like that in a practical environment?

Watch the glasses being yanked from people's heads all over the country the moment some fools start wearing them.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2014)

One for editor, overheard in Honest burgers today: 'Come on, walk and talk, the Range Rover has just been dropped off. We can take the Jag for a spin.'


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> One for editor, overheard in Honest burgers today: 'Come on, walk and talk, the Range Rover has just been dropped off. We can take the Jag for a spin.'


I wish I could unsee that post.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure I'm going to make the Effra. Too busy, too tired, too many children yada yada.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> "Omelette of potatoes"... Google couldn't get their shit right even on their own promotional material...
> 
> So what's the point of the glasses, and indeed Google software and search engine, if they can't do simple translations like that in a practical environment?
> 
> Watch the glasses being yanked from people's heads all over the country the moment some fools start wearing them.



I've used the glasses and to be honest, they are a bit shit....


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2014)

I am here in London, staying in Clapham north until Saturday morning. It is not far from Brixton apparently so if there's anywhere or anything going on locally (I am a fairly open-minded easy going sort ha ha) please let me know either on this thread or by pm


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2014)

teqniq said:


> I am here in London, staying in Clapham north until Saturday morning. It is not far from Brixton apparently so if there's anywhere or anything going on locally (I am a fairly open-minded easy going sort ha ha) please let me know either on this thread or by pm



Drinks this evening at Effra Social - people will be in the front room


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah, some cooling rain at last.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Ah, some cooling rain at last.



Sweet summer rain


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sweet summer rain


Word.  I caught the best of it on my way home after Polish, now half drunk on the relief of cooler clearer better smelling air.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2014)

Great to see people tonight.  I fucking love you. X


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry I missed you Onket. I did go but couldn't get there any earlier than I did.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a good evening everyone - when's the next one?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> It's doing a bit better now I've got up and moved around a bit. I kept getting stuck half way from sitting to standing. I'm going to go for a swim (and shower as too scared to get in my bath in case I can't get out!  ) and reassess the situation. I've got Thursday off too so can make an appointment for then. Thanks for all recommendations.


sorry to hear you're in pain - pm if you need help x


----------



## buscador (Jun 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That was a good evening everyone - when's the next one?



Onket


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

I've just got home and in to bed. Sorry to have missed you boohoo. Let me know if you want to do something one dinnertime.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That was a good evening everyone - when's the next one?





buscador said:


> Onket


Someone else's go? July?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely evening boys and girls. Curses on anyone who gave me a ciggie. Curses.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 25, 2014)

First urban meetup! Sorry don't know how to do mentions but nice to meet you boohoo, buscador, friendofdorothy, gramsci, rushy and sorry to miss you onket and leanderman. All your secrets are safe with me. For the time being ;-)


----------



## buscador (Jun 25, 2014)

I say this every time I meet urbz, but what a top notch bunch and interesting conversation. 

In other non-news, the quiz team I was intermittently helping out won whatever the prize was.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Was nice to meet you all again it was fun.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Absolute choas on Brixton hill this morning, traffic lights out at Brixton water lane. Just saw a truck nearly take out a dad cutting through the bumper to bumper traffic with his two little kids! Those mini scooter things all the kids have are an accident waiting to happen, 5 year olds flying down the crowded pavements way ahead of their parents and crossing intersections without looking


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Those mini scooter things all the kids have are an accident waiting to happen, 5 year olds flying down the crowded pavements way ahead of their parents and crossing intersections without looking


by coincidence I was forced to scan the Evening Standard last night and there was a piece on how kids get to school and these scooters were mentioned along with other middle class school run fashions,  does anyone know about this phenomena where the handle bar stem is embellished with rubber bands, we were in soho recently and a very posh north london couples sprog was rocking literally thousands of them, is the number of elastic bands on ones scooter some kind of income signifier ?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

The scooters are pan-class, it's not like they're expensive


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The scooters are pan-class, it's not like they're expensive


I was not talking about the scooter but the rubber band thing, I'm not an avid scooter spotter but the rubber bands seem to be exclusively
seen of the scoots of a certain demographic.........


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you being serious..?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Are you being serious..?


..........it's a social trend, maybe todays rubber band elitists are tomorrows hat wearing  hipsters


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The scooters are pan-class, it's not like they're expensive



Yes they are - £100 each. For some people that may be an expense too far.


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ..........it's a social trend, maybe todays rubber band elitists are tomorrows hat wearing  hipsters


Or postmen/women


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/sco...-ages-6-12/maxi-micro-scooter-blue-t-bar.html


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 25, 2014)

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...start-on-lambeths-your-new-town-hall-project/

Has anybody seen this?



> Community design to start on Lambeth’s Your New Town Hall project
> Posted by Lambeth Council ⋅ June 20, 2014
> 
> Lambeth residents will get their first chance to have their say on plans to save millions of pounds by slashing the number of council office buildings in the borough. Neighbourhood groups, businesses and the wider community will be invited to get involved in the design of the Your New Town Hall scheme from later this month.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a horse drawn bus that used to go along Coldharbour Lane over a century ago:












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...at-the-bus-cavalcade-in-regent-street-london/


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> http://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/sco...-ages-6-12/maxi-micro-scooter-blue-t-bar.html


http://www.tesco.com/direct/evo-mov..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CIrA06HelL8CFfMgtAodKUAAEQ


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Aren't the rubber bands those Loom bracelets made of rubber bands. The sad facts I'm find out working on a project where the demographic is young middle class mums


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> http://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/sco...-ages-6-12/maxi-micro-scooter-blue-t-bar.html


*
MAX RIDER WEIGHT: *50kg / 7st 12lb



> _The Maxi Micro is the scooter you've seen at the school gates and is the one all your children's friends have_.





Crispy said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/evo-move-n-groove-scooter-bluered/213-1941.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=213-1941&sc_cmp=pcp_GSF_Outdoor Sports_213-1941kpid=213-1941&sc_cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CIrA06HelL8CFfMgtAodKUAAEQ



Maximum user weight 20kg.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> *MAX RIDER WEIGHT: *50kg / 7st 12lb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1391622.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
£13.99
Max weight 50kg

About the price of two packets of ciggies.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Aren't the rubber bands those Loom bracelets made of rubber bands. <snip>


No, they're the (usually) red rubber bands left by the posties.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> *MAX RIDER WEIGHT: *50kg / 7st 12lb
> 
> Maximum user weight 20kg.



of ffs, do we have to?
http://www.tesco.com/direct/sports-...0+4294947267&lastFilter=Type|3 Wheel scooters

Millions of the bloody things, for all ages, at all prices.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1391622.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
> £13.99
> Max weight 50kg
> 
> About the price of two packets of ciggies.





Crispy said:


> of ffs, do we have to?
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/sports-leisure/scooters/cat14120027.list?title=Type&catId=4294880960 4294947267&lastFilter=Type|3 Wheel scooters
> 
> Millions of the bloody things, for all ages, at all prices.



....but the Maxi scooter is the one with the aspirational marketing message, and probably the one most likely to be customised with rubber bands


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I was not talking about the scooter but the rubber band thing, I'm not an avid scooter spotter but the rubber bands seem to be exclusively
> seen of the scoots of a certain demographic.........


As a kid i collected up elastic bands and would make a ball out of them and i ain't bleedin posh.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> As a kid i collected up elastic bands and would make a ball out of them and i ain't bleedin posh.
> View attachment 56426


You clearly had ideas well above your station, young man.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> As a kid i collected up elastic bands and would make a ball out of them and i ain't bleedin posh.
> View attachment 56426



If that was now you could have made a bit of pocket money by selling your bands to aspirational Maxi scooter pilots..........


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You clearly had ideas well above your station, young man.


I was way ahead in the innovation game,aged 7


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ....but the Maxi scooter is the one with the aspirational marketing message, and probably the one most likely to be customised with rubber bands


The kids who go down my road all have rubber bands on their scooters. They come from high trees or tulse hill estates as well as the million pound houses. I think rubber bands is just a kid thing, not a class thing.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> If that was now you could have made a bit of pocket money by selling your bands to aspirational Maxi scooter pilots..........


Nah,In hindsight as a young pioneer i should have invented a clamp and pay and display parking bays for posh scooters.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

Scooters to 1890s horse drawn buses in a handful of posts. Top stuff!

The least flashmobby thing to flashmob is coming to Brixton tomorrow:
Healthwatch Lambeth ‘flash mob’ heading for Windrush Square on 26th June


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> The kids who go down my road all have rubber bands on their scooters. They come from high trees or tulse hill estates as well as the million pound houses. I think rubber bands is just a kid thing, not a class thing.


thank you, but the guy i mentioned back in post 969 admitted to us that he had bought his kid bags of multicoloured bands because he didnt want them to lag behind so there is a class element


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you, but the guy i mentioned back in post 969 admitted to us that he had bought his kid bags of multicoloured bands because he didnt want them to lag behind so there is a class element


Or a crass consumerist element.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

LOL. Great stuff, urban.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> LOL. Great stuff, urban.


I can't believe I posted the price of kids scooters, TWICE.


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I can't believe I posted the price of kids scooters, TWICE.


I saw a guy going into Goldman's on a scooter this morning. I mentioned something about it in the office (on the lines of ha ha) and was told it's a thing. Stunt scooters for adults- £200 and up.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I can't believe I posted the price of kids scooters, TWICE.


And still failed to prove that scooters are not exclusive.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> I saw a guy going into Goldman's on a scooter this morning. I mentioned something about it in the office (on the lines of ha ha) and was told it's a thing. Stunt scooters for adults- £200 and up.


Come on, it's quite tempting where we live.  Cruise all the way down the hill into Brixton, tuck the scooter under your arm and get the bus back.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> The kids who go down my road all have rubber bands on their scooters. They come from high trees or tulse hill estates as well as the million pound houses. I think rubber bands is just a kid thing, not a class thing.



this happens everywhere i think.  i've seen it in lincolnshire too.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> this happens everywhere i think.  i've seen it in lincolnshire too.



Definitely not a middle class thing then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2014)

nope, it's a kid thing as far as i can tell.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/evo-move-n-groove-scooter-bluered/213-1941.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=213-1941&sc_cmp=pcp_GSF_Outdoor Sports_213-1941kpid=213-1941&sc_cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CIrA06HelL8CFfMgtAodKUAAEQ



Haha! They're nowhere near as sturdy as the micro ones. You can get cheap scooters, but the most common ones - and therefore the one your child wants obviously - is £100 a throw.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Haha! They're nowhere near as sturdy as the micro ones. You can get cheap scooters, but the most common ones - and therefore the one your child wants obviously - is £100 a throw.


All the kids I see round here have the cheap plastic Tesco ones

(WHY? WHY?!?!)


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1391622.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
> £13.99
> Max weight 50kg
> 
> About the price of two packets of ciggies.



Yes, but they don't have a fixed handlebar so harder for some kids to ride - and impossible if you're scootering while holding hands with a parent on the way to school. We picked up one of those from a charity shop and it didn't last long.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> All the kids I see round here have the cheap plastic Tesco ones
> 
> (WHY? WHY?!?!)



Different age range? They're fine for littler kids - in fact we had one to start with that was similar - but once they get to school age the kids have outgrown them.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

Littler?


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Littler?



Yep. And it's not even an Americanism.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2014)

Recommendations for good dry cleaners in central Brixton?

I've never taken anything to a dry cleaners before


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Yep. And it's not even an Americanism.


Just a wrongism?


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Recommendations for good dry cleaners in central Brixton?
> 
> I've never taken anything to a dry cleaners before



I use the one on Acre Lane a couple of doors up from McDonalds. No problems or issues to report.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just a wrongism?



It's in the dictionary, so no.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/littler


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> It's in the dictionary, so no.


Jesus wept.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/littler





> Example Sentences Including 'littler'
> A throwback to the handsome heroes of my youth, those football stars who'd passed me by for prettier, littler girls.
> Friday, Nancy Jealousy
> And when the littler kids clear out, the teenagers slip in for a bit of illicit love beneath the stars.
> ...



Those examples say it all, tbf.


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

This is making my brain hurt.

There are different types of scooters. Some are more expensive than others. Some are better and longer lasting than others.

So surely, as Crispy stated, scooters are pan class? Just like so many other consumer products available at varying  price points and with differing qualities and characteristics. Like shoes, and saucepans, and pillows, and  pens, and clocks, and cheese.

Or are these all exclusive too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

I fancy a 49cc petrol scooter for nipping from A to B  
http://www.petrolscooter.co.uk/petrolscooter-powerped-blue-49cc.html


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen local kids wearing 60 pound trainers... A lot more expensive than my kid's scooter.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> This is making my brain hurt.
> 
> There are different types of scooters. Some are more expensive than others. Some are better and longer lasting than others.
> 
> ...



I think the point is that they are not cheap because some are expensive.  Or something.  A bit like chips (as in "cheap as").


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I've seen local kids wearing 60 pound trainers... A lot more expensive than my kid's scooter.



I saw a kid buying sweets with a £20 note the other day. 
Could not have been more than ten the little tyke.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2014)

However cheap or expensive they are, little kids haring down the crowded hill with the supervising adult way behind is dangerous. Not as bad as the parent riding his bike on the crowded pavement, which I also saw this morning.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> I think the point is that they are not cheap because some are expensive.  Or something.  A bit like chips (as in "cheap as").


My, my. I don't think I've ever come across such a huge chip on Urban.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 25, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> However cheap or expensive they are, little kids haring down the crowded hill with the supervising adult way behind is dangerous. Not as bad as the parent riding his bike on the crowded pavement, which I also saw this morning.



I'll get a lead


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 25, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> However cheap or expensive they are, little kids haring down the crowded hill with the supervising adult way behind is dangerous. Not as bad as the parent riding his bike on the crowded pavement, which I also saw this morning.



Was the parent wearing a green shirt per chance


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I use the one on Acre Lane a couple of doors up from McDonalds. No problems or issues to report.


thanks


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2014)

He might have been you know.... Was it you?


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> I think the point is that they are not cheap because some are expensive.  Or something.  A bit like chips (as in "cheap as").


Gosh, now I want chips.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I can't believe I posted the price of kids scooters, TWICE.


----------



## Manter (Jun 25, 2014)

Slightly tangential but no idea where else to put it...  I saw the guy who makes these riding one http://ligneusbikes.wordpress.com/

absolutely stunning


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> Slightly tangential but no idea where else to put it...  I saw the guy who makes these riding one http://ligneusbikes.wordpress.com/
> 
> absolutely stunning



There was a poster on here who made bamboo bikes\frames.....can't remember his name though.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you, but the guy i mentioned back in post 969 admitted to us that he had bought his kid bags of multicoloured bands because he didnt want them to lag behind so there is a class element


 
That's a peer pressure element.

Round us scooters are not class signifiers, neither are rubber bands.

It does demonstrate how very wasteful and littery the Royal Mail are.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> There was a poster on here who made bamboo bikes\frames.....can't remember his name though.


Boycey


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> There was a poster on here who made bamboo bikes\frames.....can't remember his name though.


Boycey


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> It does demonstrate how very wasteful and littery the Royal Mail are.




they get through 2 million a day, apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> There was a poster on here who made bamboo bikes\frames.....can't remember his name though.



Boycey


----------



## leanderman (Jun 25, 2014)

Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

When I was heavily pregnant with my first, my husband and I used to go on walks around the Tulse Hill estate late at night having a competition to see who could find the most red PO rubber bands.  Do I win?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Do I win?


Depends. How many did you find?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Depends. How many did you find?





More than him.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down



 I only went in there once, but still.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down


I thought they had been closed for a while now,I passed by a few times recently and they have been closed.I know they were doing a lot of business online and not so much in the shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down



Hm, probably too small for a Chicken shop.  Hair, nail shop maybe? 

I remember when that used to be a cab office


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hm, probably too small for a Chicken shop.  Hair, nail shop maybe?
> 
> I remember when that used to be a cab office


Did selectors take over from the cab office or was there another business(maybe a small hair salon) in between that transition?


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

Burger King??


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> Burger King??



YES


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Did selectors take over from the cab office or was there another business(maybe a small hair salon) in between that transition?



Can't remember.  Only remember the cab office because I got pepper sprayed in there


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone remember the chip shop on the corner of Blenhiem gardens and Brixton hill? It was run by a lovely Chinese couple I cant recall when it closed down.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't remember.  Only remember the cab office because I got pepper sprayed in there


Sorry to hear that Minnie, I know the cab office was well dodgy and attracted some right arseholes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

I have visions of African clothing and masks and wooden sculptures in the window 

I'm probably thinking of Pempamsie though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Anyone remember the chip shop on the corner of Blenhiem gardens and Brixton hill? It was run by a lovely Chinese couple I cant recall when it closed down.



Yes I do


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Sorry to hear that Minnie, I know the cab office was well dodgy and attracted some right arseholes.



Yeah, all we did was have a bit of a word with manager about how long we'd been waiting or something (when he'd probably said it would be 5 minutes) and he starts chucking pepper in our face from behind his little hatch.

Went back to the White Horse where they poured pints of water over our faces


----------



## leanderman (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I thought they had been closed for a while now,I passed by a few times recently and they have been closed.I know they were doing a lot of business online and not so much in the shop.



True. He said he was now mainly online and how he was not surprised Blacker Dread had been up to no good as record shops hard to make a go of.

There was a repossession notice in the window, dated yesterday (June 24).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes I do


Good chips and nice people,I was torn between the sturgeon chippie further up the hill and the one at Blenhiem gardens.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Good chips and nice people,I was torn between the sturgeon chippie further up the hill and the one at Blenhiem gardens.



I really don't think a lot of Sturgeon at all nowadays


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2014)

There is a "do" going on in Brixton East. Apparently Lib Peck and 3 other councillors are there, speeches are being made and quantities of wine and food consumed.

Anyone know what it's all about? Nothing to indicate outside except a solitary "Young Lambeth Co-op" balloon.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down



that's a shame.  i went in there a few times but i was never very happy really, he was massively overpriced.  i couldn't bring myself to pay double or triple discogs prices to keep them in business when i can barely afford to buy records myself.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> True. He said he was now mainly online and how he was not surprised Blacker Dread had been up to no good as record shops hard to make a go of.
> 
> There was a repossession notice in the window, dated yesterday (June 24).


Its very difficult now with downloading and all the new formats available.A lot of youngsters have never had to pay for music and don't have to physically shop for it any more. There is still money to be made if you can get your hands on old vinyl especially old reggae, I see 7inch vinyls going for £40-£50 a pop! Also its easier to avoid the taxman with online sales.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I really don't think a lot of Sturgeon at all nowadays


I was going back a few years to be fair.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down



That's a shame, although I did wonder how it kept going. I was only thinking the other day that I'd nip for another look through all the vinyl in the basement...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I really don't think a lot of Sturgeon at all nowadays


A bit of nostalgia for you,http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/anyone-know-about-alberts-chip-shop.82065/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> A bit of nostalgia for you,http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/anyone-know-about-alberts-chip-shop.82065/



How times change


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

Pleaae stop talking about fish and chips.  I'm starving!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Pleaae stop talking about fish and chips.  I'm starving!



Sorry.   I'll stop talking 


*




*


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> The kids who go down my road all have rubber bands on their scooters. They come from high trees or tulse hill estates as well as the million pound houses. I think rubber bands is just a kid thing, not a class thing.


Yeah kids just collect the red rubber bands dropped by the postmen.

A work colleague of mine told me her 8 year old kid kept coming home from school with loads of cash. When she asked him where it came from he said he'd been collecting the rubber bands and selling them for 1p each - or three for 2p  He kept them all up his arm and hid them under the sleeve of his jumper - when someone wanted to buy one he rolled his sleeve up to reveal hundreds of elastic bands. Proper little entrepreneur


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down


Noooo 

Really sad. Got some great stuff from there over the years. Haven't been in for a bit, now regretting it.

Not much money in physical record shops really nowadays. Dub Vendor in Clapham Junction went online after their shop burned down in the riots.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 25, 2014)

Great night last night, thanks Onket - really enjoyed all the chat - sorry I didn't get to talk to you Effrasurfer or boohoo - but look forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:
			
		

> Great night last night, thanks Onket - really enjoyed all the chat - sorry I didn't get to talk to you Effrasurfer or boohoo - but look forward to seeing you all again.



Yeah, good work Onket 

Sorry I flew in, said hi and disappeared. Next time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

It was sunny and I had a thirst on, so I popped up the Oval today to see a bit of the cricket with baby hatter. When there's a 4 day county game on, they let you in for free after 3.45pm. You can also bring your own drink in. We saw just one ball, with which Surrey bowled Leicestershire out and won by 10 wickets   So we were forced to drink Strongbow in Max Roach Park instead.

In other news, the old Cycooldelic building on Brixton Road has become the imaginatively-named "SW9 Tyres and Wheels" selling - you guessed it - a selection of tyres and wheels 

Ps - sorry couldn't make it out for the beers last night. Mate was over from Denmark for his annual visit. Got disgracefully drunk and told off by Ms Hatter


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

Saw a couple of free overs when I lived in Oval. Nice way to end the day


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I really don't think a lot of Sturgeon at all nowadays



I thought that had closed. Haven't seen it open for a month or more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> I thought that had closed. Haven't seen it open for a month or more.



Wouldn't know.  Stop using it ages ago so don't notice


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 25, 2014)

Two pages on whether rubber bands are a class signifier. A new low?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Two pages on whether rubber bands are a class signifier. A new low?


Or high, depending on your POV


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Two pages on whether rubber bands are a class signifier. A new low?


Not a new low, just new way of getting there.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Noooo
> 
> Really sad. Got some great stuff from there over the years. Haven't been in for a bit, now regretting it.
> 
> Not much money in physical record shops really nowadays. Dub Vendor in Clapham Junction went online after their shop burned down in the riots.


Dub vendor have a new place in soho, Same old faces running it.


----------



## mxh (Jun 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes I do


 I do too, probably closed mid to late 80s. I preferred the Chinese run chippie on BWL though, I think that went on a bit longer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2014)

ffs, totally forgot about the drinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> ffs, totally forgot about the drinks.



Are you dehydrated?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Dub vendor have a new place in soho, Same old faces running it.


Yeah I heard….isn't it inside another shop?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Two pages on whether rubber bands are a class signifier. A new low?


That's stretching it a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> That's stretching it a bit.



Don't snap at people


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 25, 2014)

Bom bom


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Don't snap at people


Sorry, I was bounced into it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I heard….isn't it inside another shop?


Yes.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Don't snap at people


He should be band for that.


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I heard….isn't it inside another shop?



Dub Vendor are now downstairs in Black Market Records in Soho.


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Selectors music emporium of Brixton Hill has shut down



Sad to see it go, but I'd stopped going in years ago. He's been putting his best stuff on Ebay for donkeys. Back in the 90's when 80's reggae was at its least popular his whole basement was stacked high with 80's stuff at a quid a go. I filled my boots on that at the time, so happy to have had a few bargains off him.

On Ebay I generally avoid him as I find him to be expensive and slow and costly to post, probably because he was trying to keep the shop afloat.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> Dub Vendor are now downstairs in Black Market Records in Soho.


Its not downstairs but at the back of Black market records at street level. Its easy to miss because all you can hear from the street is trance music but walk through to the back and the bass is sweeter and you know you have landed.


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its not downstairs but at the back of Black market records at street level. Its easy to miss because all you can hear from the street is trance music but walk through to the back and the bass is sweeter and you know you have landed.



OK, used to be downstairs. Trance in Black Market?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

It's back again this year, on the 12/13 July:







Urban Art returns for 13th year to Josephine Avenue, Brixton


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> OK, used to be downstairs. Trance in Black Market?



House maybe, trance... Nah


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 26, 2014)

Right.
My travels round Brixton today have taken me past Fenstanton and Jubilee and round Brockwell Park which was busy with St Judes and Corpus Christi kids, all at school arrival time. Also past Hillmead at going home time. I took great care to observe small people on scooters.

My findings are that scooters are not a class issue. Elastic bands are not a class thing.

However wearing a helmet on your scooter might be.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 26, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Right.
> My travels round Brixton today have taken me past Fenstanton and Jubilee and round Brockwell Park which was busy with St Judes and Corpus Christi kids, all at school arrival time. Also past Hillmead at going home time. I took great care to observe small people on scooters.
> 
> My findings are that scooters are not a class issue. Elastic bands are not a class thing.
> ...



Good point. Never understood the helmet thing. I don't think it is a class thing though.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought my daughter one of the mini micro scooters. I was hunting around for a deal and the only large retailers I could find selling that brand were John Lewis and Jojo Maman Bébé. Those are both quite middle class shops. The kids all seem to go for the Micro ones. I've since seen them in Balfe's bikes.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> I bought my daughter one of the mini micro scooters. I was hunting around for a deal and the only large retailers I could find selling that brand were John Lewis and Jojo Maman Bébé. Those are both quite middle class shops. The kids all seem to go for the Micro ones. I've since seen them in Balfe's bikes.


 
 You can also get various pink and Peppa Pig and cheap brands in Argos, Halfords, ELC  etc.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2014)

When I was young, we considered ourselves lucky if etc...


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> You can also get various pink and Peppa Pig and cheap brands in Argos, Halfords, ELC  etc.


 You can, but take a look at how many are on Micro compared to other brands. So they're all buying them at JMB or John Lewis.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Blog have been tweeting that Joy is occupied.




"It appears that squatters have gained access to the former Joy store and above, Coldharbour Lane #Brixton" 12.37 am

"There's a group of about 7 people outside the building, and one's wearing a high vis 'observer' jacket." 12.41 am

When I went past this morning the only thing out of the ordinary was a coupl   e of warning notices - one on the door and one on what looked like a goods entrance.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

Blimey. Very brave.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Triple like! I think I might know who's done it too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Wicked


----------



## Dan U (Jun 27, 2014)

eta - not a good idea actually.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like International House is about to be sliced'n'diced for £££££:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...et-to-be-sub-let-as-gentrification-continues/


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like International House is about to be sliced'n'diced for £££££:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...et-to-be-sub-let-as-gentrification-continues/


I suspect that the reason they are buying the headlease is because - IIRC - they are the freeholder and want control of the building back. This will usually have the effect of extinguishing the head lease (as a freeholder cannot lease to themselves). And current sub tenants would become tenants of the council.

They have recently stated in an FOI that they are negotiating to buy out leases on properties of which they are freeholders in the YNTH development site too.

ETA They sold some properties on a leaseback basis (I think the old planning office was one of those) - did they do the same on this?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I was young, we considered ourselves lucky if etc...


I had one of those but without the wheels.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2014)

Some kids still only get a stick to play with:


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Some kids still only get a stick to play with:
> View attachment 56550


_Luxury!_


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2014)

Add a rubber band for a touch of middle class exclusivity.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 27, 2014)

I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.


That's great news, I went past but couldn't see anyone.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.


There's also the Gay Shame event at the Fridge tomorrow...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 27, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.


 
oh, i saw that advertised on facebook.  good for them.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like International House is about to be sliced'n'diced for £££££:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...et-to-be-sub-let-as-gentrification-continues/


Have you ever been inside? It's a bit grotty. Quite unusually shaped rooms too iirc, and some rather unsuitable spaces accessed via steps etc. Strange building. I seem to remember the draft masterplan mentioning something about selling it for residential, but maybe that was screwed by the saving of the Rec.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

thatguyhex said:
			
		

> I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.



Like a pop up event?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Have you ever been inside? It's a bit grotty. Quite unusually shaped rooms too iirc, and some rather unsuitable spaces accessed via steps etc. Strange building. I seem to remember the draft masterplan mentioning something about selling it for residential, but maybe that was screwed by the saving of the Rec.


Yes. It's quite run down.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Like a pop up event?


Yes, but without the brand-building ££££££££ and involving _actual squatting_, I imagine.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes, but without the brand-building ££££££££ and involving actual squatting, I imagine.



One rule for one etc


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Like a pop up event?


I went to a pop-up event once and there wasn't even a _single_ book with moving cardboard pages


----------



## buscador (Jun 27, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Right.
> My travels round Brixton today have taken me past Fenstanton and Jubilee and round Brockwell Park which was busy with St Judes and Corpus Christi kids, all at school arrival time. Also past Hillmead at going home time. I took great care to observe small people on scooters.
> 
> My findings are that scooters are not a class issue. Elastic bands are not a class thing.
> ...



Sat outside the Regent this afternoon during lousing-out time. Only one scooter sighted, being carried by a parent (presumably). No elastic bands to report.


----------



## buscador (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> There's also the Gay Shame event at the Fridge tomorrow...



And if anyone's going to this, please feel free to say hello to us! We'll be there in all our, ahem, glory.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

I see that planning application for a market in the yard on Electric Lane has gone in again. Except this time it's for a "secure gated market". 

Will post links to the planning stuff in a mo.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Went past the night market earlier. Looked busy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I see that planning application for a market in the yard on Electric Lane has gone in again. Except this time it's for a "secure gated market".
> 
> Will post links to the planning stuff in a mo.


Reference is 14/03000/FUL but it's not on the planning database yet...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 27, 2014)

It seems there is no ingredient so obscure you can't find it in Brixton. I needed mahleb for a cake (I had to google it too) and was mentally prepared for a trip to Persepolis in Peckham. No need! A nice man in Nour found it for me even though he didn't really know what it was (ground cherry seed).

I also scored beluga lentils in A&C so am a happy camper.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2014)

I give up.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> "secure gated market".



*looks forward to thread


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I give up.



Don't give up Dexy


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It seems there is no ingredient so obscure you can't find it in Brixton.


Try: Swedes, or brussel sprouts


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I give up.


Not seen you post for ages.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Try: Swedes, or brussel sprouts



In Sainsburys on Tulse Hill earlier. Not quite Brixton?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Don't give up Dexy



I'm riding a dead horse, dismounting is a polite thing to do. I slowed to a canter recently but i have put so many on ignore it makes no sense anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I'm riding a dead horse, dismounting is a polite thing to do. I slowed to a canter recently but i have put so many on ignore it makes no sense anymore.



Trot over to PM you mardy git


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm riding a dead horse, dismounting is a polite thing to do. I slowed to a canter recently but i have put so many on ignore it makes no sense anymore.


The answer is in there somewhere.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> In Sainsburys on Tulse Hill earlier. Not quite Brixton?


Supermarkets don't count (not Proper Brixton)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Trot over to PM you mardy git


I've never been called mardy before, had to Google it. I like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Supermarkets don't count (not Proper Brixton)



I know. I have let you all down again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I've never been called mardy before, had to Google it. I like it.



It is a good word  take it as your own and use it freely. My nan used to call me mardy


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I slowed to a canter recently but i have put so many on ignore it makes no sense anymore.


So from this we can conclude that all the people you have on ignore are the ones that make urban75 make any sense?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I know. I have let you all down again


Yes, you have.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Yes, you have.



How can I make amends?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> How can I make amends?


Start a controversial thread about something.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Start a controversial thread about something.



Well overdue that. Okay, I am on it but give me a day or two?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Well overdue that. Okay, I am on it but give me a day or two?


36 hrs max. I am going away on holiday on Monday evening.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> 36 hrs max. I am going away on holiday on Monday evening.



Where you heading? Some greasy, sunny tax haven no doubt?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where you heading? Some greasy, sunny tax haven no doubt?


Spot on, the west coast of Scotland.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2014)

This is my 999th post!


thatguyhex said:


> I just spoke to a couple of the squatters - very nice young people. They're going to use the space to stage a week of alternative Pride events, as apparently they're from a group that wasn't made welcome by the official event. They'll be opening on Wednesday.


queer squatters in Brixton - fantabulousa - reminds me of why I wanted to live here! but why wednesday...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2014)

editor said:


> There's also the Gay Shame event at the Fridge tomorrow...


http://www.duckie.co.uk/generic.php?id=179  We've just bought our tickets!  Haven't been clubbing in years, but hey its only Pride once a year. And I haven't celebrated Pride in about a decade or more as it used to make me cry.
perhaps it will take 'til wednesday to get over the hang over...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Try: Swedes, or brussel sprouts



they are not in season


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> they are not in season


Even in season.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Even in season.


Easy to find in Nour in season, in the market and the farmer's market.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I see that planning application for a market in the yard on Electric Lane has gone in again. Except this time it's for a "secure gated market".
> 
> Will post links to the planning stuff in a mo.


Wtf?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've never been called mardy before, had to Google it. I like it.


You're obviously not a Pulp fan. "Mardy bum". It's a Northern thing.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I give up.




Food is my thing.


----------



## gabi (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought mardy bum was an arctic monkeys song


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> I thought mardy bum was an arctic monkeys song


You're right. Also from Sheffield though. As am I.


----------



## gabi (Jun 28, 2014)

Brilliant tune. Shame they became such wankers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> You're obviously not a Pulp fan. "Mardy bum". It's a Northern thing.



I love Pulp and the lyrics of Cocker, Different Class one of my favourite albums.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I love Pulp and the lyrics of Cocker, Different Class one of my favourite albums.


Mardy bum also a classic, but it's the Arctic Monkeys as Gabi said.


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2014)

Pulp were always totally overrated imo.

Prefer Chas n Dave.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Gertcha


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Mardy bum also a classic, but it's the Arctic Monkeys as Gabi said.



Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits. 
Raised on a diet of broken biscuits, oh we don't look the same as you
We don't do the things you do, but we live around here too. 
Oh really. 
Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits, we'd like to go to town but we can't risk it
Oh 'cause they just want to keep us out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It seems there is no ingredient so obscure you can't find it in Brixton. I needed mahleb for a cake (I had to google it too) and was mentally prepared for a trip to Persepolis in Peckham. No need! A nice man in Nour found it for me even though he didn't really know what it was (ground cherry seed).
> 
> I also scored beluga lentils in A&C so am a happy camper.


But can you get a kebab?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> But can you get a kebab?



Yes


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Mardy bum also a classic, but it's the Arctic Monkeys as Gabi said.



Easy mistake to make - when Arctic Monkeys first came onto the scene there was a rumour that Jarvis had written their lyrics (cf. Will Self being a nom de plume for Martin Amis).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yes


Where?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Where?



Last great one I had was Best Kebab on Tulse Hill over the road from the new Sainsburys.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Last great one I had was Best Kebab on Tulse Hill over the road from the new Sainsburys.


i was talking about stuff you can get in Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> I thought mardy bum was an arctic monkeys song


Whenever it came on my ex would cast me an accusatory look to remind me that the song was written about me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> i was talking about stuff you can get in Brixton.



Is SW2 not Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Easy to find in Nour in season, in the market and the farmer's market.


I have found it not to be possible in the past, including those places. Except for the farmer's market because it didn't used to exist, and doesn't count anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is SW2 not Brixton?


You meant Tulse Hill the road. Ok.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is SW2 not Brixton?


Nope.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder when the GPO decided to carve up London to help their deliveries they had any idea of the arguments . . .


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Never had a kebab in the centre.


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> You meant Tulse Hill the road. Ok.


Still a pretty long walk but they do a decent kebab in there, tbf.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, this post has nothing to do with Brixton, but for the last three days I''ve had to look at a draft message I decided not to post every time I check out this thread, and it's really starting to piss me off.

As you were.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Pop Up Lounge in Windrush Square  it is like they are doing it deliberately.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Still a pretty long walk but they do a decent kebab in there, tbf.


There's a really good kebab in The Best Kebab in HH too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Pop Up Lounge in Windrush Square  it is like they are doing it deliberately.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like International House is about to be sliced'n'diced for £££££:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...et-to-be-sub-let-as-gentrification-continues/



At one point International House was to be part payment for the developer who builds out the Town Hall scheme. The Council said they would look favourably on change of use to residential.

Buzz article says:


> Does anyone know who sits on these local reference groups? Or even how the membership is invited?



I think some of this is covered in the thread on the Brixton Central site.

The "reference" group is composed of the main owners of the site Network Rail, Council and residents/ business.

The consultants were given list of community organisations and business groups to contact. Such as Market Traders, Brixton Society and Brixton Rec Users Group for example.

In the recent consultation I cannot remember International House being mentioned. So not sure what the Council are thinking of doing with it. My view is that as the Council own it they should consult on what people want to see happen to it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm riding a dead horse, dismounting is a polite thing to do. I slowed to a canter recently but i have put so many on ignore it makes no sense anymore.



I miss seeing your posts Dexter. Like Badgers said don’t give up.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm sorry, this post has nothing to do with Brixton, but for the last three days I''ve had to look at a draft message I decided not to post every time I check out this thread, and it's really starting to piss me off.
> 
> As you were.



Select the message and delete it. Should not come back again when u check the thread.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Select the message and delete it. Should not come back again when u check the thread.


I've tried that, and then leave the thread, but when I go back next it is back.

I wish I could turn the function off.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> I've tried that, and then leave the thread, but when I go back next it is back.
> 
> I wish I could turn the function off.


Exact thing happens to me too.  Very annoying.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I see that planning application for a market in the yard on Electric Lane has gone in again. Except this time it's for a "secure gated market".
> 
> Will post links to the planning stuff in a mo.





Ms T said:


> Wtf?


Presumably the existing street markets - which are by no means oversubscribed - are not good enough for some. The secure market will - I imagine - enable the owners to charge lots of money to superbrands to have a small stall, just like that thing at Shoreditch. The fact you can get a council spot in the market for £12/£15 per day is neither here not there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> I've tried that, and then leave the thread, but when I go back next it is back.
> 
> I wish I could turn the function off.


Just post it then


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2014)

It's disappeared now that I've posted something else. It wasn't that funny to start this- a comment on the elastic band debacle a few pages back.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone know why the buses, 3, 196 and 37 are going up Railton Rd today?


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 28, 2014)

I think that Morval road is shut for road works


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I think that Morval road is shut for road works



It is, the 3 bus dropped us off nearby but looks like it will be closed for today and possibly tomorrow


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I bought my daughter one of the mini micro scooters. I was hunting around for a deal and the only large retailers I could find selling that brand were John Lewis and Jojo Maman Bébé. Those are both quite middle class shops. The kids all seem to go for the Micro ones. I've since seen them in Balfe's bikes.




Morleys sells them


----------



## Smick (Jun 28, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Morleys sells them


Again, not somewhere I'd associate with the great unwashed.

The original point was that scooters are for the middle class, and I don't think they are as everyone has them, but I believe that the micro ones, the most popular, are bloody expensive, only available from higher end retailers and a big outlay for parents, regardless of what you earn.

My daughter has a micro mini and it's great. Well engineered and all the parts are replaceable. When my son is old enough, I will buy a blue platform and swop it for the pink one.

As regards the helmets, there are a load of Micro branded accessories which cost an arm and a leg. Helmets, bags, lights, locks.


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 28, 2014)

B


Smick said:


> Again, not somewhere I'd associate with the great unwashed.
> 
> The original point was that scooters are for the middle class, and I don't think they are as everyone has them, but I believe that the micro ones, the most popular, are bloody expensive, only available from higher end retailers and a big outlay for parents, regardless of what you earn.
> 
> ...



bullshit! Morleys is a store for the people and used by all kinds of Brixton folk. Don't be such a patronising snob! The great unwashed indeed!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 28, 2014)

So rich people buy more expensive and better made versions of items than the poor? Who'd have thought.


----------



## Smick (Jun 28, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> B
> 
> 
> bullshit! Morleys is a store for the people and used by all kinds of Brixton folk. Don't be such a patronising snob! The great unwashed indeed!


 I count myself amongst 'the great unwashed'. I've always felt a bit intimidated in Morleys and am more of a TK Maxx man.


----------



## Smick (Jun 28, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> So rich people buy more expensive and better made versions of items than the poor? Who'd have thought.


I don't think they do though, everyone gets the same expensive brand. I suppose the reason I opted for the micro one was because I'd hope my daughter would be safer on a better one. It was a stretch to buy it, along with the helmet and strap, but it has been worth it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 28, 2014)

Fair enough


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

Couldn't be arsed to write up an article, but here's the wacky loco pulling a bit of chicken around the track in the possibly-appropriately-named Gravy Train pop up foodie joint.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

Atlantis/Bar & Grill closed and waiting for its transformation into an Antic cocktail bar.


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> As regards the helmets, there are a load of Micro branded accessories which cost an arm and a leg. Helmets, bags, lights, locks.


Helmets are middle class, I'll give you that.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> I don't think they do though, everyone gets the same expensive brand. I suppose the reason I opted for the micro one was because I'd hope my daughter would be safer on a better one. It was a stretch to buy it, along with the helmet and strap, but it has been worth it.



Buy cheap and buy twice. 

This, in my experience, seems true and is bad news for poorer people.

Our Micro Scooter has lasted six years, with replacement parts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our Micro Scooter has lasted six years, with replacement parts.



Like Triggers broom?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2014)

I remember one of those 'mp lives like a poor person for a week' programmes.  the stupid woman was twatting on about buying £5 shoes for your kid from the market is 'such a false economy'.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I remember one of those 'mp lives like a poor person for a week' programmes.  the stupid woman was twatting on about buying £5 shoes for your kid from the market is 'such a false economy'.



Can be true though (the £5 thing). Have given up buying non-costly shoes for the kids.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Can be true though (the £5 thing). Have given up buying non-costly shoes for the kids.



It is true, but as you clearly understand from your previous post, buying £40 clarks shoes is not an option for many.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> It is true, but as you clearly understand from your previous post, buying £40 clarks shoes is not an option for many.



No. And that is the tragedy. Life is much cheaper for the well-off. Cheaper shoes, borrowing etc etc


----------



## Smick (Jun 29, 2014)

£40 startrites for the kids and shite from Shoezone for myself.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Atlantis/Bar & Grill closed and waiting for its transformation into an Antic cocktail bar.
> 
> View attachment 56631


I wonder whether Antic pay their staff a living wage?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 29, 2014)

I bought 17 quid trainers off the internet for cycling to work - they lasted a year. Very often a false economy


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> It is true, but as you clearly understand from your previous post, buying £40 clarks shoes is not an option for many.



I get clarks for my boy from the clarks outlet in the elephant and castle complex. £20 for a pair. I got his microscooter secondhand from the east Dulwich forum (great deals on all things posh for kids).


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I get clarks for my boy from the clarks outlet in the elephant and castle complex. £20 for a pair. I got his microscooter secondhand from the east Dulwich forum (great deals on all things posh for kids).



I will keep this in mind for my imaginary children!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I get clarks for my boy from the clarks outlet in the elephant and castle complex. £20 for a pair. I got his microscooter secondhand from the east Dulwich forum (great deals on all things posh for kids).


Not sure I'm so impressed by that place. I got two pairs of shoes for £45 there June 10th last year for myself and both are now falling to pieces. Not as though I walk THAT much, though I don't have a Bus Pass (yet) so do walk to the shops most days.

Is it that cheap Clarks are a bad as anybody elses - only in half sizes?  Must admit to being a bit disillusioned now. I think they off-shored their manufacturing a while back, so maybe that explains it.

I'm thinking of defecting to Shoe Zone!


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2014)

Much missed...







http://www.urban75.org/blog/websters-shoe-shop-closes-for-after-140-years-of-service-to-brixton/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 29, 2014)

editor - saw your bit on buzz about the Columbia game, here's the view when they scored....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2014)

The London Underground show comes LIVE FROM BRIXTON today, from 5pm - 8pm, featuring me playing house and techno for you to wiggle your socks off, get involved 

http://www.interface.n.nu


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2014)

Can anyone Brixton-based lend me a coolbox please?  For use on Friday. 

Thanks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Can anyone Brixton-based lend me a coolbox please?  For use on Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



We have a fridge that plugs into the lighter socket in the car which we use when we go camping - but probably not the best if you just need something to take up the park, for example.  If it's for travelling somewhere by car though it's v. useful.  Any use?  Also, as you know, we're Tulse Hill...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2014)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Can anyone Brixton-based lend me a coolbox please?  For use on Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Have one here. Not the biggest but okay for two people if you want it?


----------



## Manter (Jun 29, 2014)

did it rain in Brixton this weekend?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes it did.

eta: and on a related note, poundshop umbrellas aren't as bad as you might think.


----------



## Manter (Jun 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Yes it did.
> 
> eta: and on a related note, poundshop umbrellas aren't as bad as you might think.


ta

(about the rain.  I will store the umbrella information for later reference  )


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2014)

If there are bet winnings involved my cut is 40%


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We have a fridge that plugs into the lighter socket in the car which we use when we go camping - but probably not the best if you just need something to take up the park, for example.  If it's for travelling somewhere by car though it's v. useful.  Any use?  Also, as you know, we're Tulse Hill...


That will be ace.  Will PM you. x


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Have one here. Not the biggest but okay for two people if you want it?



Thanks but have received a better offer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2014)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Thanks but have received a better offer.



Not the first time an attractive and educated woman had said that to me.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 30, 2014)

Any ideas for an interesting location for taking a few photos in Brixton?

A mate of mine (he lives in the area) needs some press shots done for a music publication. Probably more of an industrial or shadowy type of thing as opposed to a leafy type shot.

I suggested the Nuclear Dawn mural but not sure what access is like, and seems quite overgrown round there atm 

Ta.


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> Again, not somewhere I'd associate with the great unwashed.
> 
> The original point was that scooters are for the middle class, and I don't think they are as everyone has them, but I believe that the micro ones, the most popular, are bloody expensive, only available from higher end retailers and a big outlay for parents, regardless of what you earn.
> 
> ...



We got the tiddler a Micro because they're easier for very small kids to control, so safer and more fun. They're a bit more expensive, but worth it if they get loads of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Any ideas for an interesting location for taking a few photos in Brixton?
> 
> A mate of mine (he lives in the area) needs some press shots done for a music publication. Probably more of an industrial or shadowy type of thing as opposed to a leafy type shot.
> 
> ...


I'd head off to Lougborough Junction or somewhere given that Brixton is turned into cliched location shoot #1 of late.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Any ideas for an interesting location for taking a few photos in Brixton?
> 
> A mate of mine (he lives in the area) needs some press shots done for a music publication. Probably more of an industrial or shadowy type of thing as opposed to a leafy type shot.
> 
> ...


He could pose in front of some street drinkers on coldharbour lane? There are some in Loughborough junction. He could get them to stand in front of a boarded up shop. That would be well edgy and prove he doesn't just hang out in leafy streets like most musos.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

My block has been the backdrop for many a band photo session, often with the subjects throwing interesting hand shapes about.

_Southwestnineside!_


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 30, 2014)

* Longs for the day when tapatalk finally enable the ignore function *


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Any ideas for an interesting location for taking a few photos in Brixton?
> 
> A mate of mine (he lives in the area) needs some press shots done for a music publication. Probably more of an industrial or shadowy type of thing as opposed to a leafy type shot.
> 
> ...


That graff place in Stockwell?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2014)

Email from TFL about the Tour de France 



> Dear Badgers,
> 
> I am writing to remind you that the Tour de France is coming to London next Monday, 7 July. Please plan ahead and don’t get caught out; road closures, bus diversions and busier stations are expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

The former Helter Skelter/Tongue and Groove/pawnbroker is changing hands again.


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2014)

Good. I hope it does not become another loan shark shop.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

T & P said:


> Good. I hope it does not become another loan shark shop.


That one is only moving on to Brixton Road.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Coming up this Friday:
Guinness Trust protest in support of Brixton shorthold tenants, July 4th


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> This probably deserves it's own thread but I'm sorry to report it looks like _allahaısmarladık _Planet Kebab [ formerly City Restaurant] of Brixton Road, the builders are in and gutting the premises............. I'm not sure about the veracity of the "best kebab in town" bit, but it was at least authentic and the proprietor was always ready to converse on matters kebabwise and on life in general_ _



It appears that we may not be losing our local kebaberie as a new sign has appeared promoting the arrival of the Fez Barbecue, which suggests

Turkish
Charcoal Grilled meat
I have also seen the former proprietor around and about so this could just be a rebranding for this fine establishment


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

I heard that there was a shooting last night by Marcus Garvey Way. Not fatal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 30, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I miss seeing your posts Dexter. Like Badgers said don’t give up.


Thank you. You're right, never give up on a good thing. I just need a break from the Board, i'm sure we have all felt the same from time to time. I'm in great shape using Brockwell Park to get fit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Thank you. You're right, never give up on a good thing. I just need a break from the Board, i'm sure we have all felt the same from time to time. I'm in great shape using Brockwell Park to get fit.



Good man. I do the odd sabbatical and it is good. Will see you soon down the park for a knock


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2014)

Lightweights.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 30, 2014)

There was a fine queer night out at the Duckie gay shame thingy at the Electric on saturday. Have only just got over the hang over.

The music and visuals and atmosphere were great. The cabaret was a bit variable - liked the crowd of naked people, Lady *Leshurr* made us all go 'oh yeah!' but  not sure about *Christeene,* no idea what he was saying and he made the divine David Hoyle look subtle and demur.  Anyway it was a spendidly camp night out, the girlf and I even snogged and danced, as we forgot we were old, and stayed up past bedtime. The joy of LGBT Pride!

Realised last time I was there, it was still called the Fridge and it must have been over 20 years ago. The decor looked alot better kept inside now and I really like the smoking den on the roof (even though I don't smoke) I don't get out much these days so was shocked by the drink prices! It was nice to be able to walk home.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Times must be getting hard for some people  in Brixton - Iceland is now putting security tags on individual blocks of cheese.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Times must be getting hard for some people  in Brixton - Iceland is now putting security tags on individual blocks of cheese.


thought their cheese was getting expensive . . .


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> thought their cheese was getting expensive . . .


 Maybe it's just security tags getting cheaper.


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2014)

I think you'll find it's called fromage these days


----------



## Thaw (Jul 1, 2014)

I've come across a bloke selling stolen cheese from Morrisons in the Hermits Cave in Camberwell. He just came up and shouted in my face "Buy some cheese?" and waved a big bag of Cathedral City cheddar. Apparently, its a semi-regular thing.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

M


gabi said:


> I think you'll find it's called fromage these days


Not in the Iceland store.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Thaw said:


> I've come across a bloke selling stolen cheese from Morrisons in the Hermits Cave in Camberwell. He just came up and shouted in my face "Buy some cheese?" and waved a big bag of Cathedral City cheddar. Apparently, its a semi-regular thing.


Cheese is relatively high value and easy to steal if you're desperate enough.


----------



## se5 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahem - it being 1 July is it time for a new thread? 

Only 18 days to go to the Lambeth Country Show....


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone can start the new thread,  se5.


----------



## se5 (Jul 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone can start the new thread,  se5.



But I thought it had to be a moderator to make it stay at the top of the listings?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry, but slow today - it's here!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-july-2014.325226/


----------

